# Rhun's OLD Greyhawk ALPHA OOC Thread (ToEE) -CLOSED



## Rhun

ALPHA GAME OOC THREAD


ALPHA Rogue's Gallery
Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Campaign (tToEE) - Part I
Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Campaign (tToEE) - Part II
Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Campaign (tToEE) - Part III



Hey everyone,

Apparently things got really screwed up around here. I'll get the IC thread and RG threads back up here in the next few days, so bare with me!

Please check in here when you get a minute. Thanks.


----------



## Boddynock

Hi!

I have to say I'm really downhearted at this. I've lost about 500 posts, nearly all of which were PbP-related. That's a hell of a lot of gaming.  

Well, at least I've got copies of my characters.

Boddynock


----------



## hafrogman

checking in.

At least you didn't call this one "Temple of Elemental Evil"

I found the worst game threads to recover are named after a popular module.

Sunless Citadel
Pool of Radiance
etc.


----------



## Land Outcast

Goot day....

Yes, good indeed.... specially after reading:


> "I'll get the IC thread and RG threads back up here in the next few days, so bare with me!"


----------



## Boddynock

I forgot you'd posted this, Rhun. I've just posted a thread with what I could recover of the two games here!

'Nock


----------



## Scotley

I'm still here, glad to see the game continuing.


----------



## Rhun

I'm not one to let a little thing like a database disaster get in my way. I have lost over a thousand posts, though...and like 'nock, most of those were PBP related.


----------



## Insight

I'm still here!


----------



## Rhun

Looks like we are still pending a check in from Thanee and Halivar. Once I hear from them, we should be able to pick up where we left off. At least the crash happened at a slow point, and not in the middle of combat or something.


----------



## Thanee

Yes, yes, I'm here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, I'm here.




Actually, I knew you were around since I have seen you post elsewhere.    Now we just need Halivar. He was a fairly new user, I think, so he may have to set-up his account and such again.


----------



## Rhun

Halivar, please check in.


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun,

Perhaps you could NPC Halivar's character until Halivar checks in - given that setting up a new account or resurrecting the old one could take some time.

'Nock


----------



## Rhun

Hey guys, I hope to have the new IC and RG threads posted tonight sometime. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Boddynock

Not a problem!  

'N


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I hope to have the new IC and RG threads posted tonight sometime. Thanks for your patience!




Who said we were being patient?

*ahem*

Grrrr! Post dang you!  Darn you to heck and tarnation!  You're slower than molasses in january on a turtle with a 2400 baud modem!


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Grrrr! Post dang you!  Darn you to heck and tarnation!  You're slower than molasses in january on a turtle with a 2400 baud modem!





I know, I know...I've been a terrible slacker lately.


----------



## Rhun

New rogue's gallery is up:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162417


----------



## Thanee

I'm not sure, if I got the XP right... 67 earned so far sounds a bit low, though maybe not everything was figured in yet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, if I got the XP right... 67 earned so far sounds a bit low, though maybe not everything was figured in yet.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





67 was only for the first encounter. I believe you got 433 for the combined second encounter (snake and bandits), and another 67 for the trapped chest. That gives each of you a total of 567 experience earned so far.


----------



## Thanee

Ok, thanks. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

BTW, would you have any problem with using the PHB II option for sorcerers to swap the Summon Familiar ability with (I think it's called) Metamagic Specialist, which allows to apply metamagic to spells without an increase in casting time?

That would surely be fairly useful for this character, being able to move and still cast a metamagicked spell (well, in a few levels, anyways). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> BTW, would you have any problem with using the PHB II option for sorcerers to swap the Summon Familiar ability with (I think it's called) Metamagic Specialist, which allows to apply metamagic to spells without an increase in casting time?
> 
> That would surely be fairly useful for this character, being able to move and still cast a metamagicked spell (well, in a few levels, anyways).





I'm fine with that. I'm opposed to the concept of every arcane caster having a familiar, and every ranger and druid having an animal companion anyway.


----------



## Thanee

Cool! I will change the ability on my sheet then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight

Otto looks right to me on the RG thread.  Do I need to repost him?


----------



## Thanee

As soon as you want to edit the sheet (i.e. once we gain a level, or any other significant change)... you will have to. 

Of course, you could also bother Rhun to keep your sheet up to date. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> As soon as you want to edit the sheet (i.e. once we gain a level, or any other significant change)... you will have to.
> 
> Of course, you could also bother Rhun to keep your sheet up to date.





I'm more lazy than I am a control freak...so you guys can go ahead and repost your characters, and take care of all that fun stuff that goes with keeping them updated.


----------



## Land Outcast

If I recall correctly, there was some coin found, is it computed somewhere?


----------



## Rhun

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly, there was some coin found, is it computed somewhere?





Well, unfortunately, I may have to make a guess on the amount of coin found...I'll have it up tonight. I'll be sure to err in your favor, of course. [mumble]Greedy Dwarves.[/mumble]


----------



## hafrogman

Well I'm still waiting for the xp from the encounter mentioned here . . . http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161628

But on the subject of coinage, I believe it was a pouch enchanted to be a dimension gateway to the Elemental (in the periodic sense) Plane of Platinum.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Thanee

Congratulations, Kine! You just gained ** XP.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

The IC thread is up:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162616


----------



## Boddynock

I'm going to be away for the next three days ('til Sunday night, Oz time). Please feel free to NPC my character as needed. Thanks.

'Nock


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> I'm going to be away for the next three days ('til Sunday night, Oz time). Please feel free to NPC my character as needed. Thanks.
> 
> 'Nock





You got it. Man, I've got a bunch of PCs to NPC now!


----------



## Rhun

Although it won't affect the group until after you leave the moathouse, we have lost at least two players, and possibly a third with Halivar (although Shanderson said he may come back down the road). Now this isn't a very big deal, since I figured some people would drop, but that will leave the group with no divine caster. That means all of your healing will have to come from Coraine and Kine.

Are you going to want me to see if I can recruit a cleric/divine caster for the group after you finish the moathouse portion of the adventure? Let me know. 

-


----------



## Land Outcast

Actually... it is you who knows if we will need it.

I think we could manade without one... but maybe the fights ahead aren't precisely easy stuff


----------



## Rhun

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Actually... it is you who knows if we will need it.
> 
> I think we could manade without one... but maybe the fights ahead aren't precisely easy stuff





You may be able to manage without one, but I imagine there will be much more downtime while resting up from wounds. Also, the way the Temple is set-up is that you could get in over your heads fairly easily, and I think a healer would be a huge boon in those circumstances. I would recommend one, but I try not to force anything on my players.

Funny, for how often everyone claims the cleric is a 'broken' class, it seems that very few people ever actually want to play one.


----------



## hafrogman

I tried playing a cleric. . . but then my holy symbol got stolen . . . and then the DM left the boards.  So you know how well that turned out.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I tried playing a cleric. . . but then my holy symbol got stolen . . . and then the DM left the boards.  So you know how well that turned out.





I know how that turned out...I was there. My first experience at leading a brand new band of rookie adventurers didn't go very far.


----------



## hafrogman

Doghead and I were planning a coup.  You wouldn't have been leading for very long either way. . .


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Doghead and I were planning a coup.  You wouldn't have been leading for very long either way. . .




My own sister and the 16 yo priest of Torm planning a coup? It would have been the "Mutiny of the Mistledale Militia!"


----------



## hafrogman

Well if I'd been playing Tim Curry dressed as a pirate you would have been expecting it.  This way we'd catch you off guard.

But back to the topic at hand. . . how long exactly is the moat house?  Are we talking a few months off yet?


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But back to the topic at hand. . . how long exactly is the moat house?  Are we talking a few months off yet?





Hmm, that depends on how fast you guys are.  I would say at least a month to finish this portion, though. Hard to say for sure with the ebb and flow of PBP. You aren't going to be finishing super soon, though.


----------



## hafrogman

Then I'd say leave the decision for now.  Once we start winding up the moathouse, we can recruit or not as neccessary.  A lot can happen in that amount of time.  If, for example, Kine were to meet an unfortunate end (seems possible in this module) then I could probably come up with a healer to play.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If, for example, Kine were to meet an unfortunate end (seems possible in this module) then I could probably come up with a healer to play.





Like if he sneaks off by himself to scout out a dark hallway and runs into a nasty monster?


----------



## hafrogman

Smeghead.

Made me go check on the IC thread before I replied.

Remember, you want the death to occur near the END of the moathouse portion


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Smeghead.
> 
> Made me go check on the IC thread before I replied.





HA HA HA! Now that's funny stuff! :-D


----------



## Land Outcast

Here's the greedy dwarf again maese Rhun:

"Ye told us ye were goin' tae get our coin back! Ye will, RIGHT?!" -the dwarf tries to get his axe from its harness but the magic predating the room stops him from doing so- "We killed spiders, an' snakes, an' bandits! When all da mumbo-jumbo knocked us out et all disappeared, et is with ye, right?!" 

The magic, influenced by Lord Rhun's mood silences the dwarf, but his mouth keeps moving... stubborn? indeed


----------



## Rhun

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Ye told us ye were goin' tae get our coin back! Ye will, RIGHT?!" -the dwarf tries to get his axe from its harness but the magic predating the room stops him from doing so- "We killed spiders, an' snakes, an' bandits! When all da mumbo-jumbo knocked us out et all disappeared, et is with ye, right?!"





Yeah, actually I was thinking about that last night. I have a pretty rough idea of what treasure you guys had, so I'll probably err on the side of extra coin and give you a post in the rogue's gallery sometime today.


----------



## Scotley

I'm feeling positively Dwarvish at the coming windfall...


----------



## Rhun

Hey hafrogman, I'm waiting on a post from you before I can continue the IC thread...


----------



## hafrogman

Hrhhh?  Ruh ro Raggy!

Sorry, last I saw it was the promise of more infor.  Didn't see the new update for some reason.


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, but it's for Kine only... oh wait... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hrhhh?  Ruh ro Raggy!
> 
> Sorry, last I saw it was the promise of more infor.  Didn't see the new update for some reason.





Not a problem...I had just seen you bouncing around today and not looking at the IC thread, so I figured I would call you on being a slacker! :-D


----------



## hafrogman

ouch.


----------



## Thanee

Bad Rhun! Altho, it was certainly not meant seriously, you could at least have said something in response. 

Anyways...



> OOC: I wasn’t exactly sure how to handle Coraine following Dara, when Dara’s initiative comes after his...




Yeah, that's my fault, really. I hadn't realized, there is one gnoll still standing, so I had posted, that Dara runs after the fleeing gnoll immediately (which the others responded to). Later, I edited it with the delay, since it makes sense to wait and give them a chance to drop the last foe, to make the way free.

As for the IC post for the round, I probably should have posted something for Dara at the beginning of the round (like, that she prepares to run after the fleeing gnoll, but waits on Coraine and Ragnok) and her action after the delay. But we all know what's meant there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Bad Rhun! Altho, it was certainly not meant seriously, you could at least have said something in response.





Hafrogman knows I'm giving him a hard time. And I did include a smiley face. It just didn't show up right. 





			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's my fault, really. I hadn't realized, there is one gnoll still standing, so I had posted, that Dara runs after the fleeing gnoll immediately (which the others responded to). Later, I edited it with the delay, since it makes sense to wait and give them a chance to drop the last foe, to make the way free.
> 
> As for the IC post for the round, I probably should have posted something for Dara at the beginning of the round (like, that she prepares to run after the fleeing gnoll, but waits on Coraine and Ragnok) and her action after the delay. But we all know what's meant there.





As long as you guys are alright with how I handled it, then I'm good with it. This kind of thing seems like it can be a common problem in a PbP, and this is my first shot at DMing one, so I guess I'll learn as I go.


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, I wouldn't worry too much about it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hafrogman knows I'm giving him a hard time. And I did include a smiley face. It just didn't show up right.




Yeah, I was just teasing Rhun, he didn't really hurt my feelings.  Besides. . . if I'm not posting in a game, it's because I'm actually working . . . so really it makes me responsible.  So Rhun can ****** his ****** and ****** it.  An I mean that in the nicest possible way.


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:
			
		

> Initiative Order:
> BB5 19, attack 18 vrs. Coraine (success), damage 7
> 
> PC Status
> Coraine 13/20



Actually, Coraine's already taken 5 points of damage from the gnoll he dodged blundered past during that mix-up on initiative, so that brings him down to 8 hp.

'Nock


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Actually, Coraine's already taken 5 points of damage from the gnoll he dodged blundered past during that mix-up on initiative, so that brings him down to 8 hp.
> 
> 'Nock





Oops. Chalk that one up to my not paying attention! I'm start to feel like I'm picking on the paladin. 


Also, in the case, I'm going to change the IC thread to have Lucius cast some curative magic on Coraine.


----------



## Boddynock

Thanks, Rhun.

Can Coraine see if the bugbears have used all their javelins? After two rounds of casts, I'm guessing they have.

'N


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Thanks, Rhun.
> 
> Can Coraine see if the bugbears have used all their javelins? After two rounds of casts, I'm guessing they have.
> 
> 'N





Actually, they've each got one more javelin.


----------



## Scotley

I will be traveling for vacation for the next week and unable to post. Please npc Verdis as needed.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> I will be traveling for vacation for the next week and unable to post. Please npc Verdis as needed.




Not a problem. Have a good trip!


----------



## Land Outcast

Hello...? People?


----------



## Boddynock

Yep, still here - waiting.

 

'Nock


----------



## Thanee

ditto

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Sorry...I've been dropping the ball! I'll get a post up today. I usually post at work, and the last couple weeks have been way busy. Must be summer or something?


----------



## Rhun

Updated.


----------



## Thanee

> Knowing he cannot match the stealth of the others...




Whose stealth are you talking about?

Dara (+2)? Or Ragnok (-4)? Lucius (-5)? Coraine (-6)?



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Whose stealth are you talking about?
> 
> Dara (+2)? Or Ragnok (-4)? Lucius (-5)? Coraine (-6)?




Of course, with Ragnok shouting challenges, his move silent could be +20 and still wouldn't matter.


----------



## Thanee

Well, they certainly do know that we are there already.

Dara is just hoping to get a peek to see how many of them there are and such.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Land Outcast

Hey, 'tis all planned... I mean, with a dwarf clad on full armor, running on a stone corridor and joyfully shouting challenges they should get *at least* a -10 on their listen checks


----------



## Scotley

Thanee said:
			
		

> Whose stealth are you talking about?
> 
> Dara (+2)? Or Ragnok (-4)? Lucius (-5)? Coraine (-6)?
> 
> 
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Okay, change that to "Knowing he is traveling with a herd of rampaging elephants, Verdis doesn't bother to try and conceal his own soft steps."


----------



## hafrogman

Kine is quite stealthy. . . you know, when he's not singing. . . . .


----------



## Thanee

Criticals galore... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Criticals galore...





Yeah, I noticed...you really tore through the guards that round. Don't worry, though, there will be payback!


----------



## Thanee

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Aren't we, y'know, totally out of healing for the day?


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Aren't we, y'know, totally out of healing for the day?





Lucius still has 3 _cure minor wounds_ left, I think Coraine has his _Lay on Hands_ ability, and I am assuming from your post that Kine has already used his curative spells? I haven't checked to see if anyone has potions...


Edit: Verdis has three potions of _Cure Light Wounds._ Someone might want to ask him how much he wants in compensation?


----------



## Land Outcast

Bad moment to enrage a dwarf... who's got an armor, and a shield... and 5 hp left,


----------



## Rhun

Hey guys, I've got plans tonight, so you'll have to wait until tomorrow/this weekend for the Lieutenant and the Master to kill you...I mean, to see what happens next.


----------



## Thanee

Halivar is Lucius' player? Seems to be some mixup between them lately. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Halivar is Lucius' player? Seems to be some mixup between them lately.




Yeah, I suck. What makes it worse is that I've been NPCing him since the database crash. You'd think I'd have it down by now.


----------



## Thanee

Don't be so harsh to yourself. 

And it's been a while now... guess it's time to find a new cleric?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Don't be so harsh to yourself.
> 
> And it's been a while now... guess it's time to find a new cleric?





Yes, if Lucius survives the fight against The Master, then I plan on having him recalled to Furyundi when you return to Hommlet. Which means I should probably start recruiting for a Cleric to replace him. If you guys are alright with that, I'll probably start recruiting for that position fairly soon.

Of course, if you want to continue on without a dedicated healer, we can do that, too. I'm leaving it totally up to you...


----------



## Thanee

I'm not sure if _that's_ a good idea (no healer, that is). 

No, I'm totally fine with looking for a new cleric... having to NPC Lucius all the time isn't really the best way, I suppose.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if _that's_ a good idea (no healer, that is).
> 
> No, I'm totally fine with looking for a new cleric... having to NPC Lucius all the time isn't really the best way, I suppose.




Lucius isn't exactly a dedicated healer, either. Halivar was planning on going for "Prestige Paladin" which would severely cut into his spell casting, moreso than the level of fighter already did.


----------



## hafrogman

One thought I had was that I might retire Kine in favor of a cleric, depending on how the group and DM felt about that.  I enjoyed the concept of Kine, but he has turned out to be a very difficult character to wrap my head around.

We already have plenty of melee types and so his loss there is hardly a major detriment to the group, and the healing is probably more valuable than the bard song.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> One thought I had was that I might retire Kine in favor of a cleric, depending on how the group and DM felt about that.  I enjoyed the concept of Kine, but he has turned out to be a very difficult character to wrap my head around.
> 
> We already have plenty of melee types and so his loss there is hardly a major detriment to the group, and the healing is probably more valuable than the bard song.





I have no problem with this at all, if this is what you would like to do. I want everyone to enjoy playing the game, and if you would better enjoy playing a cleric type, then you have my blessing.


----------



## Boddynock

Well, Kine's _inspire courage_ ability has been very useful - but a cleric would (judging by what we've seen so far) be even more helpful!

I'll miss the bladesinging but you've got my vote!

'Nock


----------



## hafrogman

I'll be sure to prepare bless a lot   

Hmm, sadly the original creation guidelines seem to have been lost in the server kerflumph.

37 point buy
Books = PHB, UA, Complete Series?

Any other important things I should remember?


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'll be sure to prepare bless a lot
> 
> Hmm, sadly the original creation guidelines seem to have been lost in the server kerflumph.
> 
> 37 point buy
> Books = PHB, UA, Complete Series?
> 
> Any other important things I should remember?





Full hit points at level 1, half (round down) +1 for each level thereafter (so 5/level for a Cleric). Also, considering you are all going to be 3rd level after this battle, you will want to design him as a 3rd level character.


----------



## Rhun

Land Outcast, if you are out there, Ragnok is back up and ready for action!!!


----------



## Land Outcast

Up and cursing!


----------



## Thanee

There go 6 points of Str, that won't make hitting any easier. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> There go 6 points of Str, that won't make hitting any easier.





Just remember, though, as long as he is healing himself, he can't attack you! And now you've got Ragnok back...plus, you've already beheaded like 3 people this combat. You're greedy!


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:
			
		

> You're greedy!




Nah, Dara only stepped back to leave The Master for the others, generous as she is. 

And yeah, she definitely had her share of good hits already in this combat. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Hey Rhun, could you let The Master act twice next round?

Once at the beginning, once at the end, and then leave him at the end of the initiative sequence.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey Rhun, could you let The Master act twice next round?
> 
> Once at the beginning, once at the end, and then leave him at the end of the initiative sequence.





Sure, I can do that. If he survives the next round.


----------



## Rhun

Rhun said:
			
		

> Sure, I can do that. If he survives the next round.




Which, he didn't. 


On a sad note, Lucius has joined the ranks of the deceased. 

On a happy note, each of you should have 3161 experience points now, which puts you well into Level 3.


----------



## Boddynock

Remind me - hp at a new level? Is it half plus Con modifiers?

'Nock


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Remind me - hp at a new level? Is it half plus Con modifiers?




I believe it was half +1 (or rounded up, I guess you could say). So 3 for d4, 4 for d6, 5 for d8 and 6 for d10.


----------



## Boddynock

Thank you.

'N

Edit: OK, I've updated Coraine's entry in the RG. Paladin 3 - of course.


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> Also, considering you are all going to be 3rd level after this battle, you will want to design him as a 3rd level character.




Money as well?


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:
			
		

> Which, he didn't.




Heh. Alright, then. I didn't think he would go down so fast. 



> On a happy note, each of you should have 3161 experience points now, which puts you well into Level 3.




Yay! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Uhm... what books are allowed for feats? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Money as well?





Sure, what the hell. That said, he may end up slightly better equipped then the other characters, but he won't get a share of the loot they have found thus far (or of the Master's loot).


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Uhm... what books are allowed for feats?





I will allow just about any feat from any source, as long as I don't deem it as being too overpowered. If it isn't in a book that I have access to, you'll have to give me the jist of it.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Heh. Alright, then. I didn't think he would go down so fast.





Honestly, I didn't expect you guys to cleave through his troops so fast. I expected him to be able to cast spells from behind protection for a while first. He wasn't really meant for up close combat!


----------



## hafrogman

Fair enough.  He won't really end up better equipped though.  Item one on my list. . . wand of cure light wounds.  You can all thank me later.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fair enough.  He won't really end up better equipped though.  Item one on my list. . . wand of cure light wounds.  You can all thank me later.





I don't think anyone will complain about him having that item at all!!! Out of curiousity, do you know which god you plan on following?


----------



## Scotley

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fair enough.  He won't really end up better equipped though.  Item one on my list. . . wand of cure light wounds.  You can all thank me later.




I'll thank you now.


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, I pretty much have the concept all fleshed out, I just haven't written it up yet.   

Marco is a LN cleric of Boccob.  A student and librarian, Marco became obsessed with his opus, a book of the internal workings of the humanoid races.  However, some people became mighty touchy about his poking around in dead bodies.

He often visited the temple of Boccob, in his capacity as god of knowledge for guidance in how he could gather his research.  He kept this up for a while, while getting in as much research as he could get away with.  Eventually, amused by his perseverance, Boccob granted him his answer.  As a cleric and healer, nobody would think twice about his examining wounds to get an idea of what was going on beneath the skin.  Of course, this would require going out into the world, where injuries were more along the lines of sword wounds than scaled fingertips.

He is a dedicated and skilled healer, with all the bedside manner of the boogie monster.  He shows at times a grim and morbid obsession with blood, bones and flesh.  But he will fix you up very well when he's done poking and proding.

Defining quote. . . "Interesting. . . does it hurt when I do . . . THIS?"


----------



## Rhun

Now we just need to come up with a story of how to introduce him, and how to retire Kine. Perhaps Marco examined the wrong body in Chendl, and at the request of a noble, the king sent Marco away, to aid the group already dispatched for Hommlet?


----------



## Thanee

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fair enough.  He won't really end up better equipped though.  Item one on my list. . . wand of cure light wounds.  You can all thank me later.




A _wand of lesser vigor_ is actually a better choice for out-of-combat healing (even for the DM... no dice rolling required), and for in-combat-healing a cleric won't really need it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:
			
		

> Honestly, I didn't expect you guys to cleave through his troops so fast.




With all those crits that surely wasn't on the average. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

That is one possibility.

A simple alternative if I could get him written up in time is for him to be a prisoner of the Master, caged up in the next room    That way you get yourself an obsequieously grateful, slightly creepy cleric right away.


Kine's retirement is slightly easier.  He's never been entirely with it, and the deep dark underground has been disturbing him.  Perhaps the world song simply tells him to move along and he does so.


----------



## hafrogman

Thanee said:
			
		

> A _wand of lesser vigor_ is actually a better choice for out-of-combat healing (even for the DM... no dice rolling required), and for in-combat-healing a cleric won't really need it.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




True, good advice.  I can pick that up.  It gives me more time to examine the wounds before they close, too


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That is one possibility.
> 
> A simple alternative if I could get him written up in time is for him to be a prisoner of the Master, caged up in the next room    That way you get yourself an obsequieously grateful, slightly creepy cleric right away.
> 
> 
> Kine's retirement is slightly easier.  He's never been entirely with it, and the deep dark underground has been disturbing him.  Perhaps the world song simply tells him to move along and he does so.





This works fine...I should probably have the next post describing the rooms ready this afternoon, depending on how busy work is today. If you decide you want him to be a prisoner, we can definitely take that angle.


----------



## hafrogman

The mechanics for Marco, I'll work on a more detailed description and background later.  For now, we'll go with the prisoner route.  Marco has been wandering the lands in anticipation of the possible upcoming wars, expecting heavy business.  He came across one of the bandits, who had been injured falling from a tree.  He was actually treating the broken leg when the others arrived and captured him.  Appreciative of his help, but not nearly enough to actually let him go, they turned him over to the Master instead of killing him outright.  The master being a not too nice sort, has been amusing himself with the caged Marco for a couple of days now.

Marco for his part is a rather scrawny man in his late 20's with dark, lank hair and the pekid look of one who studies too much.  He comes across as kind of greasy and weasely, but harmless.

[sblock=Character]
	
	




		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B]       Marco Dessard
[B]Class:[/B]      Cleric
[B]Race:[/B]       Human
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium (5'7", 143 lbs)
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B]      Boccob    

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0  (3p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    3     [B]XP:[/B] 3,161
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +2     [B]HP:[/B] 18 (3d8)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (16p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   30'
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +2
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1  (0p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 16              10     +4     +0     +2   +0    --
[B]Touch:[/B] 12
[B]Flat:[/B]  14

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +3              +3    +0   +0
[B]Ref:[/B]   +3              +1    +2   +0
[B]Will:[/B]  +8              +3    +3   +2

[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
MW Dagger              +3     1d4+2     19-20
MW Dagger, Thrown      +5     1d4+2     19-20        (10' range increment)
Mw Crossbow, Light     +5      1d8      19-20        (80' range increment)


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven
 

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Turn Undead
Spontaneous Healing
Domains
 - Knowledge
 - Magic
Clerical Spells

[B]Spells:[/B]       DC: 13 + spell level

0th: 4   (Cure Minor Wounds x2, Light, Mending)
1st: 3+1 (Bless, Deathwatch, Shield of Faith, Detect Secret Doors [D])
2nd: 2+1 (Delay Poison, Hold Person, Identify [D])


[B]Feats:[/B]
Skill Focus (Heal)[human]
Augment Healing[1st]
Iron Will[3rd]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 42    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3

[B]Skills:                  Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]

Concentration +6          6     +0   --
Heal +12                  6     +3   +3
Knowledge(Arcana) +10     6     +4   --
Knowledge(History) +10    6     +4   --
Knowledge(Local) +10      6     +4   --
Knowledge(Nature) +10     6     +4   --
Knowledge(Religion) +10   6     +4   --

Armor Check Penalty: 0

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]

Backpack                   2gp     2lb
Belt Pouch                 1gp   0.5lb
Book (Anatomy Notes)      15gp     3lb
Healer's Kit (10 uses)    50gp     1lb
Holy Symbol (silver)      25gp     1lb
Ink                        8gp     -lb
Inkpen                   0.1gp     -lb
Rations (3 days)         1.5gp     3lb
Sewing Needle            0.5gp     -lb
Waterskin                  1gp     4lb
Whetstone               0.02gp     1lb

MW Light Crossbow        335gp     4lb
30 Bolts                   3gp     3lb
MW Dagger                302gp     1lb
Mithril Shirt           1100gp    10lb

Wand of Lesser Vigor     750gp     -lb
            

                 Total  2594.12

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 33.5 / 38 lb (light load)
[B]Money:[/B] 105 gp 8 sp 8 cp

[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock

Why not start Marco out with the same XP as the rest of us? It'll make it easier if Rhun can just assume that we're all at the same point.

'Nock


----------



## hafrogman

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Why not start Marco out with the same XP as the rest of us? It'll make it easier if Rhun can just assume that we're all at the same point.
> 
> 'Nock




Because I forgot to edit the default total after Rhun gave it to us, Mr. Smarty McSmartypants.      Edited


----------



## Rhun

Just out of curiousity, why give him an 18 intelligence instead of an 18 wisdom? Not that I mind or anything, just seems a little sub-par for a cleric.


----------



## hafrogman

Mostly I wanted him to come across as a scholar first, and a "priest" mainly as a means to the first end.  He is a cleric of the god of knowledge   

Mechanically, the 18 intelligence means that he was getting +4 skill points from level 1 (skill points aren't retroactive like HP from constitution).  The 16 wisdom will be receiving all his level points from here on out, keeping him ahead of the stat requirement for casting levels.  His DCs will suffer, but he's primarily a healer and knowledge-bot anyways


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mostly I wanted him to come across as a scholar first, and a "priest" mainly as a means to the first end.  He is a cleric of the god of knowledge
> 
> Mechanically, the 18 intelligence means that he was getting +4 skill points from level 1 (skill points aren't retroactive like HP from constitution).  The 16 wisdom will be receiving all his level points from here on out, keeping him ahead of the stat requirement for casting levels.  His DCs will suffer, but he's primarily a healer and knowledge-bot anyways





Cool. I am fine with this. As a matter of fact, I love characters like this. One of the players in my home game plays a fighter with an 18 intelligence, and he is probably my favorite character of the group.

I have incorporated Marco into the IC thread. Why don't you go ahead and play both PCs until you retire Kine at the appropriate point...


----------



## Thanee

Heh. My first thought, when looking at Marco's sheet was... Archivist. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Heh.  My first thought on reading the word "Archivist" is  . . . I don't own Heroes of Horror


----------



## Land Outcast

My fist thought upon seeing:


> Heh. My first thought on reading the word "Archivist" is . . . I don't own Heroes of Horror




Was: and so what?


----------



## hafrogman

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> My fist thought upon seeing:
> 
> 
> Was: and so what?




Interesting.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Interesting.





If you would prefer to change Marco to an Archivist, I have no problem with that. And I even believe there is a feat in Complete Divine that would still allow him to have Spontaneous Healing...


----------



## hafrogman

There is at that (but limited times/day)

Um, I'm going to take a look at it tonight if you don't mind.  Hopefully shouldn't make too much difference for the next few posts.  RP goodness and all that.


----------



## Thanee

Did Dara detect any magic on the bandit's equipment/in the bandit's rooms?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Did Dara detect any magic on the bandit's equipment/in the bandit's rooms?




Did she try? I must have missed that...

Besides the potions, The Master's armor and mace both detect as magical.


----------



## Thanee

Yep, on the same post where she cleaned away the blood stains, IIRC. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight

Can we get an updated XP total at some point?  I'm not sure I've updated Otto.


----------



## Thanee

Yes, I suppose we can. 



Rhun said:


> On a happy note, each of you should have 3161 experience points now, which puts you well into Level 3.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:
			
		

> Can we get an updated XP total at some point?  I'm not sure I've updated Otto.





Yes...if any of you ever have question about where you stand with experience or what loot you have found, I update the posts at the top of our Rogue's Gallery thread after every encounter:


http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162417


Also, while I am thinking about it. How do you want to handle magic items? Should I just tell you what things are, or do you actually want to go through the trouble of divining what things are? I'm tempted to just tell you what you find, due to the slow nature of PbP, but what do you think? 

I suppose this would go for value of gems and jewelry/art items as well.


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:
			
		

> How do you want to handle magic items? Should I just tell you what things are, or do you actually want to go through the trouble of divining what things are? I'm tempted to just tell you what you find, due to the slow nature of PbP, but what do you think?
> 
> I suppose this would go for value of gems and jewelry/art items as well.



Normally, I would hold out for the full process but your comments about speeding the PbP are persuasive! Since we have some spellcasters in the party, it doesn't stretch credibility too much that they could identify the objects for us.

'Nock


----------



## Land Outcast

what he said, was actually thinking on something more complex (say, the knowledgeable people in the party to have to study it a while)  but I'm known for making things unnecesarily complex


----------



## Thanee

We could find/buy a _monocle of perusal_, that allows one free _Identify_ per day.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

I have a couple of questions for anyone who has the Heroes of Horror book, a couple of things don't seem to be addressed in the excerpt.

1) What counts as my spell list for the purposes of using a wand for example?  All clerical spells?  Just those in my spell book?  What about non-clerical spells in my spell book?

2) Do I use a divine focus, or arcane material components?


----------



## Thanee

I don't think they are addressed, but here's my take on it:

1) All cleric spells + all non-cleric spells learned so far.
2) Divine focus. They are divine casters after all.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Let's give this another shot.

[sblock=Character]
	
	




		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B]       Marco Dessard
[B]Class:[/B]      Archivist
[B]Race:[/B]       Human
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium (5'7", 143 lbs)
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B]      Boccob    

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0  (3p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    3     [B]XP:[/B] 3,161
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +1     [B]HP:[/B] 14 (3d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (16p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   30'
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +2
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1  (0p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 16              10     +4     +0     +2   +0    --
[B]Touch:[/B] 12
[B]Flat:[/B]  14

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +3              +3    +0   +0
[B]Ref:[/B]   +3              +1    +2   +0
[B]Will:[/B]  +6              +3    +3   +0

[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
MW Dagger              +2     1d4+2     19-20
MW Dagger, Thrown      +4     1d4+2     19-20        (10' range increment)
Mw Crossbow, Light     +4      1d8      19-20        (80' range increment)


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven
 

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Dark Knowledge (tacticts) [4/day]
Lore Mastery(Religion)


[B]Prayerbook:[/B]

0th: Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, Inflict Minor Wounds, Light, Mending, Purify 

Food and Drink, Read Magic, Resistance, Virtue 
1st: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Deathwatch, Entropic Shield, Magic Stone, Obscuring Mist, Remove Fear, Sanctuary, Shield of 

Faith
2nd: Cure Moderate Wounds, Delay Poison

[B]Spells:[/B]       DC: 14 + spell level

0th: 4 (Cure Minor Wounds x2, Light, Mending)
1st: 4 (Bless, Deathwatch, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith)
2nd: 3 (Cure Moderate Wounds x2, Delay Poison)


[B]Feats:[/B]
Skill Focus (Heal)[human]
Augment Healing[1st]
Scribe Scroll [Archivist 1]
Spontaneous Healer[3rd]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 54    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3

[B]Skills:                         Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]

Concentration +6                 6     +0   --
Decipher Script +12              6     +4   +2
Heal +12                         6     +3   +3
Knowledge(Arcana) +10            6     +4   --
Knowledge(Dungeoneering) +10     6     +4   --
Knowledge(Nature) +10            6     +4   --
Knowledge(Religion) +12          6     +4   +2
Knowledge(The Planes) +10        6     +4   --
Spellcraft +12                   6     +4   +2

Armor Check Penalty: 0

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]

Backpack                   2gp     2lb
Belt Pouch                 1gp   0.5lb
Book (Anatomy Notes)      15gp     3lb
Prayerbook                 -gp     3lb
Healer's Kit (10 uses)    50gp     1lb
Holy Symbol (silver)      25gp     1lb
Ink                        8gp     -lb
Inkpen                   0.1gp     -lb
Rations (3 days)         1.5gp     3lb
Sewing Needle            0.5gp     -lb
Waterskin                  1gp     4lb
Whetstone               0.02gp     1lb

MW Light Crossbow        335gp     4lb
30 Bolts                   3gp     3lb
MW Dagger                302gp     1lb
Mithril Shirt           1100gp    10lb

Wand of Lesser Vigor     750gp     -lb
            

                 Total  2594.12

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 36.5 / 38 lb (light load)
[B]Money:[/B] 105 gp 8 sp 8 cp

[/sblock]
[sblock=Description][/sblock][sblock=Background][/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Alright, after thinking about it, I've decided that if you have the ability to cast _Detect Magic_ and you have ranks in Spellcraft, you will be able to go about identifying magical items. This process is modified from the Maester Prestige Class in the Complete Adventurer.


By spending an hour handling and examining an item and making a successful Spellcraft check (DC10 + item's caster level), you can determine the magical properties of a magic item. You cannot Take 10 or Take 20 on this check, but you can try again, though each attempt take one hour.


How does that sound?


----------



## Thanee

Sounds good and will make things a little easier, while not automatic.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock

Sounds good to me.

So, who has ranks in Spellcraft? Not Coraine.

Maybe whoever is best at it could try to identify what we've found - and not have to stand a watch?

'Nock


----------



## Thanee

Marco has Spellcraft +12; Dara is currently at +4 only.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Yay, no watch for Marco


----------



## Rhun

I believe Verdis has Spellcraft, too...


----------



## Scotley

Verdis does indeed have Spellcraft at +4 and would be eager to play with the new toys.


----------



## hafrogman

Scotley said:
			
		

> Verdis does indeed have Spellcraft at +4 and would be eager to play with the new toys.




Bring it.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=543828

Hmmm, well you might have a chance with the armor, I think I got the mace though.  But hey, maybe not.


----------



## Scotley

Spellcraft to examine magic items (1d20+4=22) 

I think I got the armor. If you didn't get the mace I'll roll again, but I think the chances of Verdis doing better are pretty slim.


----------



## Rhun

Between Marco and Verdis, you got them both.

Full plate +1
Heavy Mace +1


Not too exciting, but hey...some magic is better than no magic. I'll go update the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Rhun

Please let me know what your plan is. Did you want to continue exploring the moathouse, head back to Hommlet, or continue interrogating the guard? Or you can just keep RPing.  Just let me know when you want to proceed.


----------



## Thanee

Dara would prefer to explore the moathouse completely before heading back to Hommlet, as she said earlier. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Land Outcast

Given the new information about the moathouse, Ragnok would agree with Dara's proposal


----------



## Scotley

Likewise, continue the exploration.


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun,

Can you repost the instructions we received from our royal employer at the beginning of the game? There were a set of priorities there which we should probably consult at this time.

Thanks.

'Nock


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Can you repost the instructions we received from our royal employer at the beginning of the game? There were a set of priorities there which we should probably consult at this time.





I'll get this posted tomorrow...I meant to do it tonight, but I left my thumb drive at the office.


----------



## Rhun

Your tasks on this mission include the following, in order of importance:

1) To determine if the rumors of evil returning to the Hommlet area are true, and to scout out and determine the organization and numbers of any evil forces. Should the opportunity present itself, you are to do as much damage to their operations as possible.

2) Slay/destroy any possible threat to the good kingdoms of Furyondy, Veluna, and Verbobonc.

3) Determine whether the evil forces in the area (if the rumors prove true) have anything to do with the disappearance of Prince Thrommel of Furyondy. It is suspected that remaining forces of the Temple of Elemental Evil may have been involved in his kidnapping.

While you bear a letter of marque from the king, you have been warned only to show it in the most dire of circumstances. While some agents loyal to Furyondy are known to operate in the area, many others may be unfriendly or even hostile toward those loyal to the Crowns and Moon.


----------



## Boddynock

Thanks, Rhun.

Well, in light of our instructions, I think the next step is to clear the moathouse, interrogating prisoners where possible, before moving on to Nulb (and anywhere else our investigations uncover).


----------



## Land Outcast

indeed


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:
			
		

> 1) To determine if the rumors of evil returning to the Hommlet area are true, and to scout out and determine the organization and numbers of any evil forces. Should the opportunity present itself, you are to do as much damage to their operations as possible.




I can safely say, that we are doing our best to follow this task. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> I can safely say, that we are doing our best to follow this task.





True enough...especially if Dara keeps lopping off heads. But don't worry, there is no shortage of enemies ahead for you.


----------



## Thanee

A little heads up... I will be gone from saturday to tuesday/wednesday.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Am I the only one who thinks that Rhun has gone a little barmy?

First he goes away.
Then he comes back, and SAYS he'll post.
Then a bunch of half-crazed-half-lings attack a pair of innocent adventurers.
And all he can say is "oops"?


----------



## Thanee

Oops, indeed. Guess he posted the picture to the wrong thread. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Did I ever mention that I get easily confused? Especially when traveling! LOL. Or can I blame it on drinking too many dwarven spirits?


----------



## Insight

I've reposted Otto in the RG thread.  Have we divided the loot yet, or had the potions identified?


----------



## Thanee

I don't think so.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:
			
		

> I've reposted Otto in the RG thread.  Have we divided the loot yet, or had the potions identified?





Thank you much! 



Just an FYI, I'm on the road again starting tonight, but I should be back to regular posting after Tuesday. Again, sorry for the delays. Stupid real life.


----------



## Land Outcast

Hello, back with access but with precious little time   

Spring holiday here, I'll be back asap (or have spotty access at best, next week I'll return to uniform posting).

Good to be back here!


----------



## Rhun

Just wanted to let everyone know that I am back from travelling and I'm almost caught up here at work, so I should be able to get back to a fairly regular posting schedule...Thanks for all the patience!


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let everyone know that I am back from travelling and I'm almost caught up here at work, so I should be able to get back to a fairly regular posting schedule...Thanks for all the patience!



Not a problem!  

'Nock


----------



## Land Outcast

> Just wanted to let everyone know that I am back from travelling and I'm almost caught up here at work, so I should be able to get back to a fairly regular posting schedule...Thanks for all the patience!




RL sucks...   


your free time  


Welcome back on board Captn!


----------



## Thanee

Right. No door. Was thinking of that removable portion of the wall there, and thought that was a door before rereading it... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

> OOC: Charghe, Norryjar +8 melee (1d10+12/x3); power attack in 3




It's +10 with flanking, that's why Dara moved 'behind' the ogre. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Land Outcast

Whoops, didn't catch that:

Sorry and thanks


----------



## Rhun

We all still around (other than Land_Outcast, who is on temporary hiatus)?


----------



## Scotley

I'm here. What's next gang? Do we make for Nulb?


----------



## Thanee

I'm here, just a bit more busy than usual until the end of the week. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Seems everyone has been extremely busy lately. Not a big deal, just wanted to make sure the interest was still there.


----------



## Boddynock

Well, Coraine's not leaving Rodigan to rot - that's not how you treat your companions! Seriously, unless there's a very compelling reason to go on to Nulb before going back to find Rodigan, he'll be pushing hard to go back to the moathouse.

But while we're here, should we share out the treasure and make any purchases we might want? That can be RPed or OOCed - I don't mind which.

Before I have Coraine make some blanket statement of intent, would anybody like to discuss it here?


----------



## Scotley

I agree it would be good to get some new toys. I don't have a strong preference between going back to the moat house or Nulb.


----------



## hafrogman

Presumably the goal is to try and find someone to buy all our ill-gotten gains off us and then divide up the spoils, say goodbye to Kine and then figure out the next step.


----------



## Rhun

Since Land Outcast appears to be out of comission until at least December, I am going to go ahead and NPC Ragnok where necessary...at least through the end of the year.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hi Rhun, since Land Outcast schoolwork has left me without a game and you without a player, I was wondering if you needed a new character to fill in for him, at least until he gets back.  Say...a monk?


----------



## Rhun

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hi Rhun, since Land Outcast schoolwork has left me without a game and you without a player, I was wondering if you needed a new character to fill in for him, at least until he gets back.  Say...a monk?





That is a distinct possibility...I'm running two identical games here, so let me look and see what one you'd be a better fit in. I'll let you know.


----------



## Boddynock

Hey, Rhun. Maybe Ragnok could feel that it's more important to go after his brother than Rodigan, so he could depart for Nulb on his own (despite protests from Coraine and others). We could then pick up with him again when the party gets to Nulb (or at whatever point that Land Outcast gets back into circulation).


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Hey, Rhun. Maybe Ragnok could feel that it's more important to go after his brother than Rodigan, so he could depart for Nulb on his own (despite protests from Coraine and others). We could then pick up with him again when the party gets to Nulb (or at whatever point that Land Outcast gets back into circulation).





I was actually beginning to think along those same lines, to tell you the truth...I may have to throw something together to that effect.


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: So, what's the next move?*




If everyone is done talking to the wizard, I have Kine's farewell set up for as soon as we leave the tower.  But I wouldn't want to stop someone from asking any more questions.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If everyone is done talking to the wizard, I have Kine's farewell set up for as soon as we leave the tower.  But I wouldn't want to stop someone from asking any more questions.





We can probably move along. Nobody has even posted to the IC thread since the 20th (except me, of course).


----------



## Thanee

Sorry, I was pretty busy. Will post tonight. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was pretty busy. Will post tonight.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





No big deal, Thanee...I think everyone has been busy lately. It seems to be that time of year (which, interestingly enough, is my dead time of year).


----------



## Scotley

Should we divy up treasure now? Especially with Kine leaving?


----------



## Boddynock

Ooh! Ooh! Treasure! Shinies!

 

I mean, I think that would be a good idea!

'Nock


----------



## Rhun

Just let me know how you want things split up, and I'll remove them from the loot posting in the RG thread.


----------



## Rhun

Also, do you guys want me to just go ahead and post the value of miscellaneous items? That will make it a lot easier to divy the stuff up.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:
			
		

> Also, do you guys want me to just go ahead and post the value of miscellaneous items? That will make it a lot easier to divy the stuff up.




Please!


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Please!





Done!


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun,

Coraine will sell his chainmail now that he's wearing plate.

He's actually heading for a +1 battleaxe but doesn't have enough cash on hand.

He'll also tithe to the Temple but I'm not sure of the best way to do that. If you're going to continue to list all the treasures found together (which I'm happy with), then I'll just have him make a tithe at the end of the adventure (such confidence!  )

Apart from that, he'll pick up another potion of CLW to replace the one used during the fight with the Master.

'Nock


----------



## Thanee

When you can get the axe now, someone - who doesn't need the money yet - could borrow you the rest. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock

Thanee said:
			
		

> When you can get the axe now, someone - who doesn't need the money yet - could borrow you the rest.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Hey, that's a thought. I'll do the sums and see how much I need to borrow - that is, assuming that there'd be a +1 axe available, Rhun?

'N


----------



## Scotley

Feel free to call upon the 1st Bank of Verdis...


----------



## hafrogman

Marco also offers loans at reasonable rates.

Our lending motto:  They never proved the usery charges!


----------



## Boddynock

Right, then.

I make it 1441.42 (C's share) - 825 (value of plate mail) + 75 (resale of chainmail) + 155 (resale of MW battleaxe) = 846.42 on hand.

A +1 battleaxe costs 2310gp, which means he'd need to borrow 2310 - 846.42 = 1463.58gp. That's more than a full share - are you folks sure you're OK with this? (Perhaps he could borrow from the Party Purse and repay later?)

He does have 61gp in cash but I thought it would still be a good idea for him to buy a replacement CLW, so as to have a couple on hand for emergencies.

'N


----------



## hafrogman

Well, I have 1547.3 total, and nothing to buy.

Or Verdis and I could go halfsies


----------



## Rhun

I will get the IC thread updated this weekend.


The General Trader carries most weapons type items. A battleaxe +1 is available, as are most types/materials of arrows/bolts (silver, cold iron, etc). A small supply of magical arrows/bolts is also on hand.

Curative potions and scolls are readily available from the Church of St. Cuthbert.


----------



## Thanee

Still unsure, what might be useful. 

Can we find someone there to enchant our armors, i.e. the clergy of St. Cuthbert?

Turning the mithril shirt into a _+1 mithril shirt_ would be the most useful, I guess.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I have 1547.3 total, and nothing to buy.
> 
> Or Verdis and I could go halfsies




Verdis can loan enough to get you up to a +1 weapon and still have enough for a masterwork crossbow or bolts.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Turning the mithril shirt into a _+1 mithril shirt_ would be the most useful, I guess.




This would probably be within the realm of abilities possessed by Lord Mage Burne. And since you are helping the town...


----------



## Boddynock

I've posted Coraine's (somewhat embarassed) request in the IC thread. I'll just go with whoever makes the offer IC first!  

'N


----------



## Manzanita

Hey - I've been following this thread off and on since inception.  I just wanted to offer myself as an alternate if you ever need another player in either of these games.

I didn't respond to the recruitment thread at first b/c I am quite familiar with T1.  But I have no knowledge (that I know of) from the other three modules in the series.  I do really like T1, & have always wanted to play out the rest of the adventure.  It looks like you're ready to move on past that first part.  I did play in a Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil campaign recently, but I don't believe that offers any spoilers to the original.

Thanks.


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Hey - I've been following this thread off and on since inception.  I just wanted to offer myself as an alternate if you ever need another player in either of these games.
> 
> I didn't respond to the recruitment thread at first b/c I am quite familiar with T1.  But I have no knowledge (that I know of) from the other three modules in the series.  I do really like T1, & have always wanted to play out the rest of the adventure.  It looks like you're ready to move on past that first part.  I did play in a Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil campaign recently, but I don't believe that offers any spoilers to the original.





I will definitely keep you in mind should I need a replacement or new member for either this group or my other ToEE group. They are both (approximately) in the same places. I've got you and Dire Lemming on my list of alts, so let's see what happens here in the next little bit!

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Rhun

Alright, so far I have requests for:


*Coraine:* Battleaxe+1
*Verdis:* More Crossbow Bolts
*Dara:* Enchant armor (+1)
*Party:* Wand of Cure Light Wounds


Am I missing anything?


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:
			
		

> Alright, so far I have requests for:
> 
> 
> *Coraine:* Battleaxe+1
> *Verdis:* More Crossbow Bolts
> *Party:* Wand of Cure Light Wounds
> 
> 
> Am I missing anything?




Someone (Thanee?) wanted to have armor enchanted.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Someone (Thanee?) wanted to have armor enchanted.




That's right. Thanks!


----------



## Thanee

Yep. Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dire Lemming

Rhun said:
			
		

> I will definitely keep you in mind should I need a replacement or new member for either this group or my other ToEE group. They are both (approximately) in the same places. I've got you and Dire Lemming on my list of alts, so let's see what happens here in the next little bit!
> 
> Thanks for the interest.




You didn't forget me!!


----------



## Rhun

*Loot Distribution*

Alright, here is what I came up with for loot distribution based on the 8 share concept (1 share per person, 2 shares into the party purse). I ignored odd coins and such so that I would get an even distribution, and I didn't include the potions you found (I didn't know if you wanted to keep them or sell them).

*Coraine*
Full Plate, Masterwork (825gp resale)
616gp

*Ragnok*
Full Plate+1 (1325gp resale)
116gp

*Dara*
Mithril Shirt (550gp resale)
891gp

*Verdis*
1441gp

*Marco*
1441gp

*Otto*
1441gp

*Party Purse*
PP: 
GP: 2135
SP: 9
CP: 2

Wand of Cure Light Wounds (50 charges)
3 potions (Cure Moderate Wounds, Shield of Faith +2, Reduce Person)


Please go ahead and add this to each of your character sheets. As far as spending the cash, let's say that Coraine found a battleaxe +1 (2310gp), Dara managed to talk Burne into enchanting her Mithril Shirt to +1 (1000gp + 1 day wait),  and Verdis found a Masterwork Heavy Crossbow (350gp) and whatever types of bolts he needs. You also found a Wand of Cure Light Wounds which you used Party Purse money to purchase.


----------



## Insight

Otto wants to upgrade to a Masterwork Small Rapier (300gp) and purchase 3 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (150gp).


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:
			
		

> Otto wants to upgrade to a Masterwork Small Rapier (300gp) and purchase 3 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (150gp).





Not a problem at all. Just add them to your charsheet and subtract the cash. I trust you guys to get everything right!


----------



## hafrogman

Well, since someone else payed for the battle axe and Marco seems all set for gear . . . .

http://www.thinkgeek.com/pvp/swag/6d0f/zoom/


----------



## Rhun

I love that shirt!


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Dara*
> Mithril Shirt (550gp resale)
> 891gp
> 
> Mithril Shirt enchanted to _+1 Mithril Shirt_ (-1,000gp)




_+1 Mithril Shirt_ and -119gp added to Dara's sheet (she has enough spare coins, so no need to borrow for her).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Added Marco's cash.  Ready to go kill things. . . und zen dizzekt zem!


----------



## Scotley

Verdis takes the crossbow, 20 bolts and I'd like to get 2 each tanglefoot and thundering bolts, but it will be tonight before I can look them up. Assuming you aprove then Verdis is ready to go. The bank of Verdis should have at least 850 gp left for others.


----------



## Thanee

hafrogman said:
			
		

> und zen dizzekt zem!




Zen Dissection

Sounds like a feat name to me. 

(and yes, I do realize, that this is not the same zen _z_ere...)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Well of course.  Normal dissection requires a high manual dexterity, for all the fine cutting.  But if instead you cut solely on instinct . . . slash . . . here!  Then it's powered by your psychic awareness of your surroundings.

Sounds like it should give you a wisdom bonus to attack undead or something.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Verdis takes the crossbow, 20 bolts and I'd like to get 2 each tanglefoot and thundering bolts, but it will be tonight before I can look them up. Assuming you aprove then Verdis is ready to go. The bank of Verdis should have at least 850 gp left for others.





Approved!


----------



## Rhun

Just a bump, in case anyone has any OOC discussion.


----------



## Scotley

I will be out of touch until Tuesday. Please npc Verdis as needed.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> I will be out of touch until Tuesday. Please npc Verdis as needed.





No problem, thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Rhun

Since you guys are getting close to the Temple itself, I wanted to just give you an FYI...

The Temple itself is kind of like a big dungeon crawl, which normally doesn't play out well over PBP from what I've heard. With that said, I will probably reduce the number of combat encounters that the original ToEE has (I've already did this some with the Moathouse), and also modify some encounters so that they make more sense. Hopefully that will help things play out more smoothly.

And also, a word of warning: There will be challenges in the Temple that are more than what your PCs are capable of dealing with, at least until you put on a couple more levels. So with that said, you may need to flee certain encounters should you end up in over your heads.


----------



## Scotley

Thanks for the warning, Verdis' new battle cry, "Last one out buys the beer!" That should get most of this group moving.


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> Since you guys are getting close to the Temple itself, I wanted to just give you an FYI...
> 
> The Temple itself is kind of like a big dungeon crawl, which normally doesn't play out well over PBP from what I've heard. With that said, I will probably reduce the number of combat encounters that the original ToEE has (I've already did this some with the Moathouse), and also modify some encounters so that they make more sense. Hopefully that will help things play out more smoothly.
> 
> And also, a word of warning: There will be challenges in the Temple that are more than what your PCs are capable of dealing with, at least until you put on a couple more levels. So with that said, you may need to flee certain encounters should you end up in over your heads.




Otto is ready to flee at a moment's notice!


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:
			
		

> Otto is ready to flee at a moment's notice!





I knew Otto wouldn't let me down!


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> I knew Otto wouldn't let me down!




I'm running away right now, see?  I wanted to get a head start.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm running away right now, see?  I wanted to get a head start.





Hey, I can't let my PCs go into a dirty tavern filled with bandits and pirates and at least not try to start a barroom brawl! LOL.


----------



## Manzanita

Hey!  Looks like I'll get to join this fine group.  I'm working on an elven bard/ftr.

I read the IC thread.  Skimmed it anyway.  Looks like the group has just arrived at the Temple.  So for my PC to join them, he'd also have to have gone there for some reason.  As he's a bard, perhaps he'd be foolish enough to show up as a sight see-er or knowledge seeker.  Or perhaps b/c he was sent by some organization.  What do you think, Rhun?  I'll get him posted up here soon.


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Hey!  Looks like I'll get to join this fine group.  I'm working on an elven bard/ftr.
> 
> I read the IC thread.  Skimmed it anyway.  Looks like the group has just arrived at the Temple.  So for my PC to join them, he'd also have to have gone there for some reason.  As he's a bard, perhaps he'd be foolish enough to show up as a sight see-er or knowledge seeker.  Or perhaps b/c he was sent by some organization.  What do you think, Rhun?  I'll get him posted up here soon.





Either way works...perhaps he was even lured to the Temple for promise of great wealth before discover the evil of the place and its minions.

Knowledge seeker could work well, though...perhaps your PC is already within the Temple, scribbling notes and such, when the other PCs discover him.


----------



## Manzanita

OK.  Well, as I lay in bed last night I was thinking about my PC and his connection to the plot, and I decided to ditch him in favor of someone else.  My second guy here comes with a plot hook of sorts.  He's a half-orc fighter, who's looking to prove himself.  I'll post his background as soon as possible.  Are there rich people in Nulb?  basically he's courting a rich human merchant's daughter, and the merchant has sent him to destroy the local bandit activity to prove himself.  Actually, the merchant hopes he gets himself killed, but if he takes out a few bandits with him, all the better.


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> He's a half-orc fighter, who's looking to prove himself.  I'll post his background as soon as possible.  Are there rich people in Nulb?  basically he's courting a rich human merchant's daughter, and the merchant has sent him to destroy the local bandit activity to prove himself.  Actually, the merchant hopes he gets himself killed, but if he takes out a few bandits with him, all the better.





There isn't really anyone rich in Nulb, except for maybe some of the bandit/pirate leaders. If there was a rich merchant there, he would have already been robbed into the poor house. Nulb is basically run by bandits.


----------



## Rhun

Perhaps a rich merchant from elsewhere has hired him to recover something stolen by bandits working out of the Temple, though, and his investigation has brought him here?


----------



## Manzanita

What would the next closest town be?  Verbobonc?  Dyvers?  The merchant will be from there.


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> What would the next closest town be?  Verbobonc?  Dyvers?  The merchant will be from there.





Both Dyvers and Verbobonc would be good choices. Your soon-to-be-companions have already rescued two merchants from Dyvers that were held captive in the Moathouse.

There is also the village of Sobanwych, on the road between Nulb and Dyvers.


----------



## Manzanita

*Doubleaxe*

May I present Doubleaxe  I'll work on the format more before posting in the RG

Name: Double Axe
Class: FTR 3
Race: Half-Orc
Region of Origin:  Gnarley Forest
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: 

Str: 18 +4 (10p.)	Level: 3    	XP: ?
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)	BAB: +3		HP: 28 (3d10+6)
Con: 15 +2 ( 8p.)	Grapple: +7	 
Int: 12 +1 ( 6p.)	Speed: 20'	      Stat Increases:
Wis:  8 -1 ( 0p.)	Init: +3	      Spell Save: 0
Cha:  8 -1 ( 2p.)	ACP: -3		Spell Fail: 0%

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+6	+0	+3	+0	+0	+0	19
Touch:	13	Flatfooted: 16

Spell Res: None
Dmg Red: None

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+5	+3	+2	--
Ref:	+4	+1	+3	--
Will:	 0	+1	-1	--
Notes:

Weapon			Attack	Damage	    Critical	    Range
MW Orc Double Axe (single)	+9	1d8+6 	    20/x3   	   ------
MW Orc Double Axe (double)	+7/+7	1d8+4/1d8+2     20/x3            ------
Cold Iron War hammer		+6	1d8+6         20/x3        ------
Silvered Dagger			+6	1d4+3			19/20/x2	10’

Notes:

Languages: Common, Orc, gnoll

Abilities: 60' Darkvision

Feats: Exotic Weapon proficiency (Orc Double Axe) (lvl1), Two Weapon Fighting(ftr1), weapon focus (Orc Double Axe)(ftr2), power attack (lvl3) 

Skill Points: 18	Max Ranks: 6/3
Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc
Climb   	              7	6	+4	-3
Jump        	 7	6	+4	-3
Intimidate    	 5	6	-1	00

Notes:

Equipment:		Cost	Weight
+1 magical Breastplate		1350gp	30lb
MW Orc Double Axe (both blades)	660gp	15lb
Cold iron war hammer		24gp	5lb
Silvered Dagger		22gp	1lb
Belt Pouch		
[]potion of CLW
[]potion of Cure moderate wounds
[]signal whistle
Backpack		----	 2lb
[]Bedroll
[]Winter Blanket
[]2 flasks of oil
[]50 foot silk rope
[]waterskin
[]sack(empty)
[]5 days rations

Total Weight:  78 lb	Money: 76gp 8sp 0cp 2 100 gp rubies

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	
Max Weight:	100	200	300	

Age: 17
Height: 6'3" 
Weight: 250
Eyes: Black
Hair: tan
Skin: black

Appearance: Dreadlocked black hair.  Grey skin.

*Personality:* Double Axe is a perfectionist.  He is serious and stubborn.  He listens carefully, searching for meaning.

*Background: *  ‘Double Axe’ has never had a real name.  He grew up in the ‘Slow Death’ orc tribe inhabiting the Gnarley forest.  He has no knowledge of his parents.  Growing up, he was called ‘gray runt’; the orcs never let him forget his half-breed heritage.  He grew up hating the orcs around him, who treated him with cruelty, exceeding even that which they showed each other.

All orcs embraced warfare, and the more powerful ones generally embraced a berserker culture of rage and power.  ‘Double Axe’ rejected this, deciding instead to focus on controlling his emotions and mastering his martial skills.  Few orcs could master their own prestige weapon, the orc double axe.  The ‘Gray Runt’ decided he would master it.  And he did.  One day in the forest, in a skirmish with a long time enemy band of gnolls, the ‘gray runt’ killed two of the humanoid enemies and got a new name.

Though called Double Axe, he does not think of this as his name.  He is troubled by the lack of a name, and searches constantly for a proper name.  He was more intelligent than most of his fellows, and was able to get the shamen to teach him to read and write.

Despite his dissatisfaction with his life among orcs, ‘Double Axe’ might have stayed their the rest of his life.  Then Jessica came.  She was a captive, taken from a caravan near Dyvers.  She wasn’t the first human woman captured by the Slow Death.  But she was different to Double Axe.  She was beautiful and helpless, and, if anything, younger than his own 17 years.  He eyes flickered about her captives, finding no sympathy, until they met his.  The moment their eyes first met, his life was changed.  He knew the fate of human women captured by orcs, and he knew he had to act fast.  

The morning after the raid, when most of the orcs were sleeping, having captured a fair bit of wine on the raid as well, Double Axe went into action.  There was one other thing he wanted before he left camp.  Its origins were unknown, but there was a finely crafted orc double axe in possetion of one of the subcheiftens.  It was not closely guarded, and Double axe made off with it without difficulty.  He then proceeded to the hut containing the human captive.  He quickly slaughtered the two guards, seized the frightened girl, and fled into the forest.

It took them days to reach her home in Dyvers.  They wandered in the forest, foraging for food, and fighting or fleeing from dangers.  Jessica assured Double Axe that her father was a wealthy merchant, and that he would find a welcome home there if he returned her safely.  Slowly, the girl came to trust the large half-orc.  Their days of danger bonded them closely.

Sure enough, once they reached Dyvers, Double Axe was able to find the Almat trading house, which was owned by Jessica’s father Frendor.

Frendor was overjoyed to see his daughter, but distrustful of her savior.  Double Axe knew little of city life.  He had come to love Jessica, and she now returned his feelings.  Her father wanted nothing of it.  Though appreciative, he did not want his daughter to wed this half orc bandit.  Frendor, therefore, hired Double Axe to get rid of the bandits who had been attacking his caravans.  In gratitude, Frendor also gave Double Axe a magical Breastplate, and good adventuring gear.  Frendor did want to get rid of the bandits, but secretly hoped they’d take Double Axe with them.

With help from Frendor’s sources, Double Axe tracked the bandits to their hideout outside Nulb, at the former Temple of Elemental Evil.


----------



## Thanee

Hey! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





Is that "hey" to me or to Manzanita? 

I hope nobody minds me adding a new player to the game, but since Ragnok is going to disappear soon, you'll need a new tank.


----------



## Thanee

Hey as in Welcome aboard! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey as in Welcome aboard!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





Now I understand.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:
			
		

> Is that "hey" to me or to Manzanita?
> 
> I hope nobody minds me adding a new player to the game, but since Ragnok is going to disappear soon, you'll need a new tank.




Verdis is always happy to have another meat shield. Welcome Manzanita!


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita,

Double Axe looks good...although you only spent 36 points on attributes, so you have 1 more to spend.


How do you want to handle your intro? The rest of the group is just about to enter the Temple...if you want to happen upon them at this point in time, please feel free to introduce yourself in character.

They may be distrustful of you at first, but that makes for good role-playing!!!


----------



## Boddynock

Welcome, Manz!

Looking forward to meeting Double Axe. We could be in for interesting times!

'Nock


----------



## Manzanita

OK!  I'm in the Rogue's Gallery and the IC thread.  Just a final little change before we all start interacting, I've changed my PC's name to Two Axe.  Just comes a little more naturally for me.  Eventually he hopes to get a different name anyway.  Thanks for having me, everyone!  I'm psyched to get started.  And I started at just the right place.  I'm very familiar with the T1 module, I've even DMed a version of it on LEW.  But I never saw the others in the series, and I've always been curious about them.  Now I finally get to find out...


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OK!  I'm in the Rogue's Gallery and the IC thread.  Just a final little change before we all start interacting, I've changed my PC's name to Two Axe.





Nice change...I think Two Axe actually sounds better, considering he was named by orcs. Why use two syllables when you can use one?


----------



## Thanee

*A Happy New Year!* 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Indeed, Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## Scotley

Happy New Year!


----------



## Thanee

The arrows came from the tower?

Geez, it must be a lot bigger than what I imagined. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

The arrows came from inside of the tower, through the open door.

I probably should have given you the size is my desciption...my bad. The tower is about 70 feet in diameter (5' thick walls, so 65' interior diameter). It is intact up to about 25' high, where the upper floors are rubble.


FWIW, though, the Temple proper makes the tower look small by comparison.


----------



## Manzanita

Just wondering, do you want us to roll our own attack rolls and such on Invisible caste or some other randome die roller?


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Just wondering, do you want us to roll our own attack rolls and such on Invisible caste or some other randome die roller?





I've been doing all of the rolls myself, for the most part. For combat, at least, I'd like to stick to that format. However, if you are making a skill check or something such as that, I am fine with you using invisible castle to make a roll. Or I will do it myself, either way.


----------



## Rhun

Double post!


----------



## Rhun

*UPDATE: I now own the PHB II and the DMG II, so for future reference you can add those to the list of approved sources.*


----------



## Thanee

Looks like I already have stuff from the PHB II... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Looks like I already have stuff from the PHB II...





Yeah, but you're special!


----------



## Thanee

But now you can look it up in your own book, too. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Manzanita

how do I see the battlemap?


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> how do I see the battlemap?





Click on the thumbnail, and it should pop up the map on imageshack. It will look really blurry. Click on the blurry looking map, and the resolution should improve so you can see it well.


----------



## Manzanita

Rhun said:
			
		

> Click on the thumbnail, and it should pop up the map on imageshack. It will look really blurry. Click on the blurry looking map, and the resolution should improve so you can see it well.




I can't see the thumbnail.  Something like this happened to me a couple years ago.  I can't remember how I resolved it.  I'll do some research...


----------



## Thanee

In the meantime... CLICK

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Manzanita

Thanee said:
			
		

> In the meantime... CLICK
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Cool...thanks!


----------



## Boddynock

Hi, folks! Sorry to have been off the air for a while. It's been mayhem - extremely busy, and preparing to move house and change job. That's going to go on until Easter (groan), so I'm trying to get back up to date with my games, and post (semi-) regularly.

I'm not rapt in the idea of making a frontal assault on the Temple. It just seems to me that we've taken no precautions to get in there quietly - and that, given Rhun's warning to us about potentially overwhelming encounters, it would be wise to be a bit more circumspect.

What do people think of the idea of cooling it until nighttime, and then trying to sneak in (with our darkvision characters checking it out first)?

Just thought it might be good to thrash it out here before committing to IC moves.

'Nock


----------



## Rhun

Glad to see you're (semi) back, 'Nock!


----------



## Manzanita

I don't know that we gain any advantage at night.  Many monsters have darkvision.  I suspect clearing this temple will be a long haul.  I think we should push on.


----------



## Rhun

Ragnok is obviously for going straight in. Waiting isn't his bag...


Also, I plan on continuing to run Ragnok as a NPC/DMPC for a bit, until I can find a good point for him to leave your group. If he dies before then, so be it!


----------



## Thanee

Nooo... when he dies he will haunt us as a ghost until his brother is found/revenged. 



Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

Cool!  When we hit 6th level I can take leadership and have a ghost cohort!


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Cool!  When we hit 6th level I can take leadership and have a ghost cohort!




Somehow, that seems strangely fitting for your PC.


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> Somehow, that seems strangely fitting for your PC.




A ghost might be fitting.  The vengeful ghost of Ragnok might be kind of weird.


----------



## Boddynock

OK, after an insane week and then finding that I didn't have access to ENWorld on my day off   I'm home, in touch and setting out to update and post to all my games.

My thanks to you for your patience up to this point!

Boddynock


----------



## Rhun

Sounds good. Welcome back again!


----------



## Thanee

> With the light of Dara's _everburning torch_ supplemented by Verdis' sunrod...




I'm not sure this is the right order of significance... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this is the right order of significance...





You wanna be the DM?


----------



## Thanee

Heh, just saying that the sunrod is _a lot_ brighter than the torch. But the good old torch has its uses. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Heh, just saying that the sunrod is _a lot_ brighter than the torch. But the good old torch has its uses.





Mainly that whole _everburning_ part. You have to carry a lot of sunrods if you plan on being underground for a while.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, Verdis has been leaving the others to provide light, but this place gives him the creeps, so he decided a little more light was in order. It does get expensive however.


----------



## Rhun

That just means you'll have to find more gold.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Dammit Cor, I'm a doctor, not a preacher!"





I just about sprayed coffee all over my monitor when I read this. Ha ha ha. That's good.


*I may have to make a signature out of that. *


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> I just about sprayed coffee all over my monitor when I read this. Ha ha ha. That's good.
> 
> 
> *I may have to make a signature out of that. *




Yeah, I'm pretty proud of that one.      Sig away, friend.  Sig away.


----------



## hafrogman

I shall be away from the 1st to the 5th.  
Try not to kill my character while I'm gone.

kthxbye


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I shall be away from the 1st to the 5th.
> Try not to kill my character while I'm gone.




Or ghoul fodder...


----------



## hafrogman

You're a very evil person Rhun.  But I see you went ahead and sigged my quote, so I may forgive you.  Seeing 'Marco Dessard' typed out like that makes me wonder if people will get his name.  Did I make it too obvious, not obvious enough?  Hmmm.


----------



## Manzanita

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You're a very evil person Rhun.  But I see you went ahead and sigged my quote, so I may forgive you.  Seeing 'Marco Dessard' typed out like that makes me wonder if people will get his name.  Did I make it too obvious, not obvious enough?  Hmmm.




'mark of the Sard?'


----------



## Thanee

[sblock=spoilered for folks who don't want to be spoiled...]Marquise de Sarde [/sblock]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hafrogman

one out of two . . .


----------



## Thanee

@Rhun: Just a little note... you havn't listed Dara's Rage in the PC status. It's active for 7 rounds (6 more now). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> @Rhun: Just a little note... you havn't listed Dara's Rage in the PC status. It's active for 7 rounds (6 more now).





You are absolutely right. Sorry!


----------



## Rhun

Hey guys, I just want to apologize for the slow pace of the game right now. I do 90% of my posting from work, and things have been really hectic the past couple of weeks. I'm hoping to get things back on track by the middle of next week, and I appreciate your patience.


----------



## Scotley

Actually, you couldn't have picked a better time. My own job has been kicked into high gear of late and I too hope to be back in top form sometime next week. Sorry all.


----------



## Boddynock

Hmm, that makes three of us who have had work issues intruding on the glories of gaming. No problem, Rhun! It's worth waiting for!  

'Nock


----------



## Rhun

Hey guys, while updating your loot post in the RG, I noticed that you have a fully charged Wand of Cure Light Wounds sitting there. Might want to decide who has that so that it can be used in future battles.


----------



## Land Outcast

Sorry for arriving unnanounced...

But I'm back!

*applause* *cheering* *applause*

Sorry for leaving you so many months ago folks (or so many... days? in adventure time?)

Of course, maybe I'm no longer welcome... nah, of course I'm welcome... right?


----------



## Land Outcast

Oh, Introductions, of course, introductions...

Nice to meet you Manzanita, I'm Land Outcast (a.k.a. Felipe), original player of Ragnok (he wasn't always an NPC... in case you were wondering).


----------



## Thanee

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Sorry for arriving unnanounced...
> 
> But I'm back!
> 
> *applause* *cheering* *applause*
> 
> Sorry for leaving you so many months ago folks (or so many... days? in adventure time?)
> 
> Of course, maybe I'm no longer welcome... nah, of course I'm welcome... right?




Hey, hey!

Glad to have you back (and I'm sure Rhun is happy to have one extra burden removed from his shoulders with Ragnok getting player-controlled once again). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Glad to have you back (and I'm sure Rhun is happy to have one extra burden removed from his shoulders with Ragnok getting player-controlled once again).





Absolutely. Not that Ragnok was a hard one to NPC, but NPCing him doesn't do justice to the character's personality.

Welcome back, LO!


----------



## Manzanita

Rhun said:
			
		

> Absolutely. Not that Ragnok was a hard one to NPC, but NPCing him doesn't do justice to the character's personality.
> 
> Welcome back, LO!




He was a hard one to kill, evidently.  Otherwise he'd have probably been dead by now.  Currently, he's being carried like a sack of potatoes by my PC, Two Axe.  Glad to have you back, though, in any case, LO.


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> He was a hard one to kill, evidently.  Otherwise he'd have probably been dead by now.  Currently, he's being carried like a sack of potatoes by my PC, Two Axe.  Glad to have you back, though, in any case, LO.





This is the first time I've been able to inflict significant damage to him...with his tower shield, he is very hard to hit at this level.


----------



## Thanee

*Watch Schedule:* I usually do the following (as DM)... pick two PCs at random who are currently on watch, when something happens. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight

What's with the slowness?  I'm worried that this game is starting to peter out.


----------



## Scotley

I've been unusually busy of late, but still here and eager to keep the game going. A bit of a slow down around the end of the school year is common. I don't know the ages of our players, but even though I've put school way way behind, the kids seem to need more of my time now.


----------



## Rhun

I've been extremely busy at my job the last couple months, and it shows no signs of slowing down. That obviously has affected my posting rate somewhat. I also know Boddynock has been extremely busy lately, too.

For my part, though, I do not plan on ending this game. I just need to get better at bumping my thread and letting you guys know when I am waiting for a post on something.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> *Watch Schedule:* I usually do the following (as DM)... pick two PCs at random who are currently on watch, when something happens.





That is a great idea, Thanee. Thanks!


----------



## Boddynock

Yep. Still here. Still busy. Still keen to play, as and when I can. New job is settling down (or I'm settling into new job  ) and the house is coming into order. Still boxes to unpack but we're slowly getting there.

Ha! I received a large order of molds from Hirst Arts yesterday. (For those who are interested - the cavern wall molds, the Roman temple, most of the Egyptian line, the cobblestone mold and a couple of the Gothic accessories.  ) The tiny shed which goes with this place had been stacked high with boxes, empty cartons and the detritus of past occupants. Last night I cleared much of it, and opened up a square metre of space at the workbench. Nothing like a good incentive to get me doing the drudge work I've been meaning to do all along!  

'Nock


----------



## Land Outcast

Unless someone has a reliable way of barring the door (so that we have enough time to get into armor and not be interrupted halfway into it), I think we do spring our trap now...


----------



## Scotley

Verdis is in favor of opening the door now.


----------



## Manzanita

Given that battle will take place whether we wait or not, Two Axe prefers the advantage of his armor over the advantage of surprise.  But he's happy to do whatever the party decides.


----------



## Rhun

I will go with the party consensus on this...I just didn't want to proceed with combat i everyone didn't agree.


----------



## Land Outcast

While Ragnok would feel safer in his Fullplate, he isn't one to shrink before danger


----------



## Manzanita

I think the concensus is to wait.  Corrain, Two Axe, & Ragnok would all prefer to wait, I gather.  I think we're all happy with whatever, though.  If someone takes the initiative to open the door, then we fight as we are.


----------



## Rhun

I'd kinda like Thanee's opinion, since per the IC actions, Dara is currently unlocking the door...and Ragnok is trying to remove the hinges. I'm still kind of clueless as to how that all fits together, to be honest.


----------



## Land Outcast

Previous idea:
Remove hinges, unlock door, then charge bringing the door down on an enemy

Current Idea:
Block effectively the door (if impossible, go with previous ides), keep it locked, don armor


----------



## Rhun

Alright...since Dara is going to spring the trap without waiting for everyone to don their armor, I will assume you've all moved into position to attack, gathering shields and weapons as you go.

I'll have the new IC post up sometime today/tonight...


----------



## Manzanita

Thanks for moving this thing forward, Rhun.


----------



## Rhun

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Thanks for moving this thing forward, Rhun.




I just apologize that it has taken so long. 


Work is considerably slower this week, though (knock on wood, of course), so that should help me out a lot.


----------



## Manzanita

I'm sad to say I need to drop this game.  I'm going to have Two axe return to the town, having killed some bandits, but not being willing to muck about in the crypt any more.

This is a good game and I was psyched to join it.  I am still somewhat psyched about it, but the sad fact is, I need to reduce my PbP exposure, and this game is one of several that seem the best to leave.  When it starts to be a chore to get my posts in on these boards, then I know I've become over-stretched.  I never got into Two Axe as much as I'd hoped.  Fighters have traditionally been about my least favorite class, among other things.

Thanks for taking me, Rhun.  And thanks to the rest of you for keeping this entertaining game going.  Best of luck to you in the Temple.  I'll be seeing you around the boards, still, and I hope to game with you all again soon.


----------



## Boddynock

Bummer!  

It's been good to have you on board, Manz. Two Axe has been an interesting take on the half-orc character motivation, and a good counterpoint to Coraine, although we haven't had a chance for a lot of character interaction (my fault, too, for being as busy as I am).

Good luck. I think that, as difficult as it can be to leave a good game partway through, it is wise to recognize those signs of running out of steam. :thumbs up:

'Nock


----------



## Rhun

I'm sorry to see you go, Manz! You've been great, and I've enjoyed having you (and Two-Axe) in my game.


----------



## Scotley

What? Verdis is loosing a meat shield?   

Seriously, Manzanita, its been good gaming with you and I look forward to playing again some time. Thanks for taking the time to be let us know what's going on. So many people here just drop out without a word.


----------



## Land Outcast

*Warning*

I'll be going to london for three weeks, and I don't think I'll have daily internet access.

---

Do as you see fit.

Ragnok will want to interrogate the dwarf (after taking away his possessions, including armor).

I repeat: what did Ragnok find on his looting of bandit bodies?


----------



## Rhun

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I repeat: what did Ragnok find on his looting of bandit bodies?





Sorry, I will get that posted up soon.


----------



## Insight

I'm going to be at Origins starting Wednesday, July 4, and won't be posting again until 7-11.


----------



## Insight

Are we still playing this game?  No one but the DM has posted in a week.  Odd.


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:
			
		

> Are we still playing this game?  No one but the DM has posted in a week.  Odd.





I don't know. 

Here is how things sit with the players right now:

Insight - Still Interested (I think ?)
Scotley - ?
Boddynock - ?
Thanee - ?

Land Outcast - Hasn't logged in since 06/28, and has disappeared for months at a time before.

Manzanita - Gone
Hafrogman - Gone

If you guys are still interest, we can certainly continue the game. If everyone would rather quit, we can do that too. Just let me know.


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> I don't know.
> 
> Here is how things sit with the players right now:
> 
> Insight - Still Interested (I think ?)
> Scotley - ?
> Boddynock - ?
> Thanee - ?
> 
> Land Outcast - Hasn't logged in since 06/28, and has disappeared for months at a time before.
> 
> Manzanita - Gone
> Hafrogman - Gone
> 
> If you guys are still interest, we can certainly continue the game. If everyone would rather quit, we can do that too. Just let me know.




Well, Rhun.  You know how these games go.  I'm willing to continue because it requires essentiallly minimal effort from me    but if you'd rather put the effort into a more active game, I can certainly understand that.  Or if you want to re-recruit, or start something else.  I really like the way you run this game, and so I'll stick around just for that work ethic if nothing else.


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:
			
		

> Well, Rhun.  You know how these games go.  I'm willing to continue because it requires essentiallly minimal effort from me    but if you'd rather put the effort into a more active game, I can certainly understand that.  Or if you want to re-recruit, or start something else.  I really like the way you run this game, and so I'll stick around just for that work ethic if nothing else.





Well, I am certainly willing to re-recruit and continue on...if that is what you guys want. Really, I'd only have to recruit 1 person to play a cleric/healer type.

Or, I'd be willing to start some other adventure and give you four first dibs at playing in it. Whatever you want to do, really.


----------



## Boddynock

Nah, let's keep going.  

'N


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:
			
		

> Here is how things sit with the players right now:
> 
> Insight - Still Interested (I think ?)
> Scotley - ?
> Boddynock - ?
> Thanee - ?




I'm still interested. 

Posting times have been rather erratic as of late, but should become better now.

Isn't that what they always say...



> Hafrogman - Gone




Have I missed something? Why is he gone?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> IHave I missed something? Why is he gone?





He is still around the boards, but his new position at work doesn't let him post from work anymore (or something like that). He had to drop a bunch of games...he didn't specifically drop this one, but he hasn't posted in a long time, so I am running on the assumption this is one of the games he dropped.


With that said, I'll give him a couple of days to respond and see if he is still interested, or if I should just move forward with recruiting a new healer type.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry, I've been a little destracted getting a new game off the ground. Things are progressing well and I will be able to devote proper attention to this game once again.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Sorry, I've been a little destracted getting a new game off the ground. Things are progressing well and I will be able to devote proper attention to this game once again.





No problem, Scotley.


----------



## Legildur

Hey Rhun,

Give me a yell if you need to recruit a new player. I'm happy to fill in the gaps or takeover an existing PC if that's what you need for contunuity.

I'll keep this thread subscribed and lurk to see what happens.

And I'll be out of immediate Internet access for a day or two sometime over the next few days, so don't panick if I seem tardy in noticing something.

Legildur


----------



## Rhun

Hey Legildur...if you want the spot, it is yours. Looking for a cleric/healer type...with the loss of Manzanita and inconsitency of Land Outcast posts, I recommend one that can fight: cleric or favored soul, maybe. 

I'll have to come up with a way to get you into the group, and to lose Marco...one hit from an ogre's club should do the trick!


----------



## Rhun

Oh...3rd level PC, 37 pt buy. Non-evil alignment preferred. Standard wealth. Really no other restrictions I think.


----------



## Legildur

Thanks Rhun!  I'll have a look later at the Favoured Soul; not very familiar with those.

I'm about to head out of town for a couple of days, so I won't have a draft until about Sunday, if that is okay.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Thanks Rhun!  I'll have a look later at the Favoured Soul; not very familiar with those.
> 
> I'm about to head out of town for a couple of days, so I won't have a draft until about Sunday, if that is okay.





Not a problem at all...


----------



## Legildur

Quick question, what rulebooks and sources are allowed?

Maybe a dwarven cleric is the way to go......

I've had a look at the beginning of this thread and the IC thread, but didn't see any guidelines there.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> I've had a look at the beginning of this thread and the IC thread, but didn't see any guidelines there.




That's because those early posts were lost in the Great Database Crash of '06.


I think the complete list includes:

PHB, DMG, PHB2, DMG2, CA, CAdv, CW, CD, EPH, MMI, MMII, MMIII (and anything from the SRD)


----------



## Legildur

No worries. Just about to grab some sleep, then away for a couple of days, then I'll work something out that can heal.....


----------



## Rhun

Perfect!


----------



## Land Outcast

I'm back fro the UK, hell of a nice place   

Hi all.


----------



## Rhun

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I'm back fro the UK, hell of a nice place
> 
> Hi all.





Hey LO! Wondering when you would be back...glad you had a nice trip!


----------



## Legildur

Rhun,

Draft version of character sheet for your perusal.  I'm yet to select spells or flesh out his background and weight. Essentially Kurt is an undead hunter. Possibly aiming for Sacred Exorcist PrC at a later point.

Legildur

[SBLOCK=Kurt the Purger]*Kurt the Purger*
_Neutral Good Human Cleric 3 of Heironeous (Glory and War)_

*Age:* 30
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6 ft. 1 in.
*Weight:* 230 lb.
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* None
*Skin:* Tanned

*STR:* 16 [+3]  (10 points)
*DEX:* 11 [+0] (3 points)
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*INT:* 12 [+1] (4 points)
*WIS:* 15 [+2] (8 points)
*CHA:* 14 [+0] (6 points)

*HP:* 24 (3d8 + 6)
*Armor Class:* 18 (10 base +0 dex +6 banded mail +2 shield)
*Initiative:* +0
*BAB:* +2
*Attack:* +7 Longsword (1d8+3) 19-20/x2

*Speed:* 20ft

*FORT:* +6 (3 base + 2 con +1 resistance)
*REFL:* +2 (1 base + 0 dex +1 resistance)
*WILL:* +6 (3 base + 2 wis +1 resistance)

*Abilities:* 
- _bonus feat_
- _bonus skill points_
- _favoured class any_
- _divine spells_
- _turn undead 9/day (1d20+4 for 3d6+5)_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Extra Turning_
Human Bonus
- _Sacred Healing_
Cleric Bonus (War domain)
- _Martial Weapon Proficiency (longsword)_
- _Weapon Focus (longsword)_
3rd Level
- _Sacred Purification_

*Skills:*  (24=16+4+4) 
Concentration +8 (6 ranks, +2 con)
Heal +10 (6 ranks, +2 wis, +2 circumstance)
Knowledge (religion) +7 (6 ranks, +1 int)
Knowledge (the planes) +4 (3 ranks, +1 int)
Spellcraft +4 (3 ranks, +1 int)

*Languages:*
- _Common, Celestial_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
-Banded Mail (250gp, 35lb)
-Heavy Steel Shield (7gp, 10lb)

*Melee weapons*
-MW Longsword +7 (1d8+3, 19-20/x2) (315gp, 4lb)
-dagger +6 (1d4+3, 19-20/x2) (2gp, 1lb)
-spiked gauntlet (1d4+3, 20/x2) (5gp, 1lb) 
*Ranged weapons*
-Light Crossbow +2 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft.) (35gp, 4lb)
-10 bolts (1gp, 1lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Vest of Resistance +1 (1000gp, 1lb)

*Potions*
-Eagle’s Splendor (300gp, -lb)
-Remove Paralysis (300gp, -lb)
-Lesser Restoration (300, -lb)
-Cure Light Wounds (50gp, -lb)
-Magic Weapon (50gp, -lb)

*Mundane equipment*
-Explorer’s Outfit (10gp, -lb)
-Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
-Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
-Healer’s Kit (50 gp, 1lb)
-Holy Symbol (25gp, 1lb)

Weight Carried: lb
Remaining money: 100gp

*Description*
Solid set man, shaved head, square goatee beard, prominent brow.

*Personality*
Determined and intolerant. Always seeking for a way to purge undead – with by force of will or by sword. Doesn’t always play by the rules of the church.

*Background*
A very militant cleric of Heironeous. Kurt was raised as the second son of a merchant family, but felt a calling to the church when he came of age. With the knowledge of the scale and scope of undead brought his his new religious education, Kurt took a vow to their destruction - whether by blade, spell or faith. With a fervent pursuit of his goal, Kurt has participated in several "raids", but his singular focus has seen the local church "let him go" to find his feet for a time before returning to service the congregation in more appropriate ways.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Rhun,
> 
> Draft version of character sheet for your perusal.  I'm yet to select spells or flesh out his background and weight. Essentially Kurt is an undead hunter. Possibly aiming for Sacred Exorcist PrC at a later point.





Looks good. Hit Poins should be 24 (I forgot to mention we are rounding up every level). He should fit in well with the group, especially Boddynock's character.

Now I just have to figure out how to introduce him. Perhaps the other players will be nice to me and head back to town really soon.


----------



## Rhun

Alright boys and girls. I should have a new post up for you tonight. I'll finish up the interrogation with the dwarf, and provide you with all the info you need. Then we'll proceed as if you returned to Hommlet. This will give me a chance to drop Marco from the group and introduce Kurt.

Sound fair? I'd like to get this game back on track here this week.


----------



## Boddynock

Sounds good, Rhun!


----------



## Legildur

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Thanee

Copy that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Rhun

Alright, the last post for you guys updated all the info you got from the captured dwarf. I had you then return to Hommlet, drop the prisoner off at Lord Burne's tower, and retire to the Inn for dinner.

You are currently all sitting in the taproom enjoying your meal.

I've also added introduction info for Legildur, so let's have him introduce himself and see how things go...


----------



## Rhun

Introduction underway. 

And Insight, I just noticed that you didn't give Otto and alingment. I figure he is CG, but thought I would ask?


----------



## Legildur

Rhun,

I've just noticed in your opening post to the Rogue's Gallery that you have a sub-race of human for Kurt marked as a possible:







> Kurt the Purger (NG oeridian (?) male cleric 3)



I'm not familiar enough with Greyhawk to comment. I'm guessing that there are no mechanical advantages to being from a particular region (unlike the Faerun setting)? If that is the case, then Oeridian it is! Partly because that is where Coraine is from.

Legildur


----------



## Thanee

Correct. Human subraces are purely flavor.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> Introduction underway.
> 
> And Insight, I just noticed that you didn't give Otto and alingment. I figure he is CG, but thought I would ask?




Sure, that sounds like him.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Rhun,
> 
> I've just noticed in your opening post to the Rogue's Gallery that you have a sub-race of human for Kurt marked as a possible:I'm not familiar enough with Greyhawk to comment. I'm guessing that there are no mechanical advantages to being from a particular region (unlike the Faerun setting)? If that is the case, then Oeridian it is! Partly because that is where Coraine is from.
> 
> Legildur





Right, as Thanee posted, the human subraces are purely flavor, mainly determining PC appearance and such. Based on Kurt's description and the fact that I am assuming he is from the Furyondy / Shield Lands area, I figure he is oeridian. As such, he fits right in with everyone in this region. Thanee's Dara and Scotley's Verdis are the only non-oeridians in the group.


----------



## Rhun

ANd if you are interested in reading up on the differences, this site is adapted from the 1985 boxed set, which is my main source of reference...here is the entry on the subraces:

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/Realm/5037/atlas/races.html


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thanee's Dara and Scotley's Verdis are the only non-oeridians in the group.




Not too sure about that...  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Not too sure about that...





Well, besides the halfling and dwarf.


----------



## Thanee

LOL, that as well. 

But I was more speaking of Dara, myself. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> LOL, that as well.
> 
> But I was more speaking of Dara, myself.




Oops...why did I think she wasn't Oeridian? I think it is because she was a barbarian, so I made the assumption she was either Baklunish or Flan. My bad.


----------



## Scotley

Hey the best Greyhawk Barbarians are Suel.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hey the best Greyhawk Barbarians are Suel.




True, true. But Dara seems more of the Rovers of the Barrens / Wolf-Tiger Nomads barabarian than the Thrillonian Penninsula (sp ?) type.


----------



## Thanee

Just a lil heads up, I'm on vacation til friday.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Just a lil heads up, I'm on vacation til friday.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





NP. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Rhun

Good catch on the evasion, Thanee! Although I am cursing you, I'm sure Insight will be thanking you.


----------



## Rhun

I just noticed that Land Outcast hasn't been around for nearly a month; not that I've had much opportunity to RP Ragnok for him in that time, but if I don't see him show up in a bit, I'll probably find a way to write the dwarf out.

If you guys decide we need to recruit at some point, that is fine. But, judging from the party composition without him, I think you should be fine. I'll just have to adjust the encounters for a smaller group. 


Ragnok Drakeforge, Quester of The Soul Forger (NG dwarf male Fighter 3)
Coraine Vagrius (LG oeridian male Paladin 3)
Verdis Amnell Human (CG suloise male Warlock 3)
Otto Nimbletoes (CG halfling (fey bloodline) male Rogue 2/Pargon 1)
Dara (CG oeridian female Barbarian 1/Sorcerer 2)
Kurt the Purger (NG oeridian male cleric 3)


----------



## Scotley

I'll be taking a little vacation to the beach next week and don't expect to post regularly again until the 15th. Please NPC Verdis as needed. Thanks.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'll be taking a little vacation to the beach next week and don't expect to post regularly again until the 15th. Please NPC Verdis as needed. Thanks.




Thanks for the head's-up Scotley. I should have a new post up this weekend. Sorry for the delays, but I've not had my computer the last few nights.


----------



## Insight

Guys,

I'm taking approximately 1 week off to take care of some business, and then I'll be back.  Feel free to NPC Otto if need be while I am gone.

I may or may not be able to check in here and there.


----------



## Thanee

Boddynock said:
			
		

> OOC: Every time we level up, I have to go back and check how we calculated hit points. If anybody else is wondering, this is what Rhun said last time we levelled up.




I totally know what you mean... thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Rhun, your description of the mithral shield says that it has an emblem of a winged sword on the front of it.  Does Kurt recognise the symbol at all?


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Rhun, your description of the mithral shield says that it has an emblem of a winged sword on the front of it.  Does Kurt recognise the symbol at all?




Kurt doesn't recognize it as being from any particular household or group. A basic knowledge of heraldry reveals that the red background means "warrior/military stength," and the winged sword most likely is meant to symoblize "swift justice." The fact that is was hanging in a trophy room in the Temple means that it was probably taken from some champion of good that was defeated byt the Temple's forces before the final battle.

*Truth be told, I have a random list for heraldry and shield devices, and this is what my rolls came up with.  *


----------



## Legildur

Before Kurt took the shield he wanted to make sure that he wasn't making a faux pas by carrying a holy symbol for another god!


----------



## Insight

I've updated Otto by taking another level of Halfling Paragon.

I think we should divide the loot pretty soon.


----------



## Rhun

Insight said:
			
		

> I've updated Otto by taking another level of Halfling Paragon.
> 
> I think we should divide the loot pretty soon.




Just an FYI...your new level doesn't kick in until you guys have rested; I aply this ruling based more on spellcasters than anyone else. It just seems odd to me to suddenly have more spells and such available in the middle of the day. 

But just wanted an FYI. You guys can retire from the Temple now, if you want, and take advantage of the new level, or continue to explore a bit. You are all still fully healed, and have expelled very few resources thus far.


----------



## Insight

Rhun said:
			
		

> Just an FYI...your new level doesn't kick in until you guys have rested; I aply this ruling based more on spellcasters than anyone else. It just seems odd to me to suddenly have more spells and such available in the middle of the day.
> 
> But just wanted an FYI. You guys can retire from the Temple now, if you want, and take advantage of the new level, or continue to explore a bit. You are all still fully healed, and have expelled very few resources thus far.




Maybe we should do that just to make the bookkeeping easier.

Also, we should divide and sell the loot so we can buy goodies.


----------



## Boddynock

While we're still at pretty near full resources, there is the question of the prisoners to consider. Just asking them to hang around for the next eight hours or so while we go off and have fun might be a bit much!  

Perhaps we can escort them out, finding out where they want to go, and spend a night levelling up, dividing loot and so on. We don't need to roleplay it in any great depth - if you're OK with that, Rhun - instead we can just do the paperwork and arrive back in the Temple in short order.

Mind you, all this ducking in and out is getting a bit predictable  - I'd love to find an alternative entrance to the place, if there is one.

Perhaps, unless folks do want to do some shopping, we could simply arm the prisoners, escort them to the exit and send them on their way. Then we could actually aim to adventure and later rest in the Temple.

I'll bet the neighbours have all sorts of loud parties, though!


----------



## Legildur

If we believe IC that the prisoners would be safe by simply escorting to the door and releasing, then Kurt would advocate that.  An extra level increases survivability (and an extra feat for the fighter and invocation for the warlock) but we can probably adventure for a wee bit longer yet.  Besides, your point about having to re-enter the place is a good one and should be avoided where possible.


----------



## Rhun

Insight, if you are around, please check in. I have not seen an IC post from you since 11/08.

Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

Insight, it has been almost two weeks since I asked you to post and let us know if you are still interested in this game. I realize this is a busy time of year for everyone, but if I don't see a post soon, I will be dropping your PC and recruiting as necessary to fill your spot.

Please let me know ASAP if you are interested or not.

Thanks.


----------



## Rhun

Alright, Otto has been written out of the adventure...

If you guys want me to recruit for a rogue-type character, please let me know. If you'd like to continue on without one, that is fine too.


----------



## Scotley

We could use a rogue. I'd say recruit one. Anybody who fills a rank between Verdis and the enemy is welcom.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> We could use a rogue. I'd say recruit one. Anybody who fills a rank between Verdis and the enemy is welcom.




Sounds good; Since I plan on writing Ragnok out as soon as I get a chance to do with him what I want, we could probably use a rogue or rogue/fighter style PC for a little extra combat ability.


----------



## Rhun

So we currently have 4 PCs and 1 DMPC that used to be a PC, consisting of:

Ragnok - Dwarven Fighter (DMPC)
Verdis - Human Warlock (Scotley)
Coraine - Human Paladin (Boddynock)
Kurt "the Purger" - Human Cleric (Legildur)
Dara - Human Barbarian/Sorceror (Thanee)

I've extended an invitation to _Lief_ to join the group with some sort of rogue PC. Looking over the PC list, I'm thinking a rogue with a little extra fighting prowess might be good, since Ragnok will eventually disappear.

Characters are currently Level 3, with enough XPs to level up to 4th as soon as they retire and rest...


----------



## Leif

*Thanks, Rhun!*

Happy to be here!  And a fighter level or two will suit me even better.  Incidentally, though, should I roll at 3rd level or 4th? Actually, what I was thinking of was a rogue who will take a level of fighter next.  But, since you mention a fighter being needed, do you think Rogue 1, Ftr 2 would be ok?  Or, if I start at 4th, Rogue 2, Ftr 2? Or should I make him Rogue 3, Ftr 1?  I have no preference, myself.  I just want to do whatever will help the group the most.

For Leif, from message in JA's thread: 
Rhun said: "Are you still looking for a cleric for your "Constables" game? If so, I finally am starting to get some more time on my hands, and should be able to finish putting together a PC. Just let me know if you still want me...and sorry for disappearing mid-process. Stupid real life!"

YES, Rhun, we still need a cleric!  And we're almost up to a point where we can inject one into the party.  You may still need to wait another week or two (three?) to actually begin play, but Scott and I would like to have your character all set to go well before then, so whenever you're ready, please proceed.  I thought that you had fogotten about us.  

BTW, I'll be needing links to the RG thread, too.  Thanks.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Happy to be here!  And a fighter level or two will suit me even better.  Incidentally, though, should I roll at 3rd level or 4th? Actually, what I was thinking of was a rogue who will take a level of fighter next.  But, since you mention a fighter being needed, do you think Rogue 1, Ftr 2 would be ok?  Or, if I start at 4th, Rogue 2, Ftr 2? Or should I make him Rogue 3, Ftr 1?  I have no preference, myself.  I just want to do whatever will help the group the most.




Build your PC at 4th level. Rogue 2/Fighter 2 is great, or whatever combination you want...basically someone to serve as a scout and trap finder/lock opened, I think. 37 point buy. Non-evil alingment, or Coraine will smite you. HPs are max at first level, and average rounded up at each successive leve (so 3 per level for d4, 4 for d6, 5 for d8, 6 for d10).

Approved Sources include PHB, DMG, SRD, EPH, PHB2, DMG2, CAdv, CW, CA, CD, CM, and TOB: Bo9S. I think that covers everything. So if you want to try something other than just a rogue/fighter, you can do that too.

We are still a bit away from interjecting you into the party, I think...though I maybe able to work that our soon. It depends on what the PCs do after their current battle.

[sblock=For Lief]
I'm thinking of having you locked up as a prisoner of the Temple of Elemental Evil. Or perhaps having you prowl around there on other business when you encounter the PCs. Perhaps your character is searching for loot, and was told the Temple was the place to do it. He could be in over his head and running from the enemy when he encounters the rest of the PCs. Ideas are welcome...
[/sblock]



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> YES, Rhun, we still need a cleric!  And we're almost up to a point where we can inject one into the party.  You may still need to wait another week or two (three?) to actually begin play, but Scott and I would like to have your character all set to go well before then, so whenever you're ready, please proceed.  I thought that you had fogotten about us.




I'm in the final stages of building Braevil Talisker, 5th level cleric of Meda. I will send him over to you and Scotley for approval once he is complete. I'm hoping that will be this weekend. I hadn't forgotten, December was just insanely busy.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> BTW, I'll be needing links to the RG thread, too.  Thanks.





Rogue's Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162417
IC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162616


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Build your PC at 4th level. Rogue 2/Fighter 2 is great, or whatever combination you want...basically someone to serve as a scout and trap finder/lock opened, I think. 37 point buy. Non-evil alingment, or Coraine will smite you. HPs are max at first level, and average rounded up at each successive leve (so 3 per level for d4, 4 for d6, 5 for d8, 6 for d10).
> Approved Sources include PHB, DMG, SRD, EPH, PHB2, DMG2, CAdv, CW, CA, CD, CM, and TOB: Bo9S. I think that covers everything. So if you want to try something other than just a rogue/fighter, you can do that too.
> We are still a bit away from interjecting you into the party, I think...though I maybe able to work that our soon. It depends on what the PCs do after their current battle.
> [sblock=For Leif]
> I'm thinking of having you locked up as a prisoner of the Temple of Elemental Evil. Or perhaps having you prowl around there on other business when you encounter the PCs. Perhaps your character is searching for loot, and was told the Temple was the place to do it. He could be in over his head and running from the enemy when he encounters the rest of the PCs. Ideas are welcome...[/sblock]



Ok, I thought that rolling a rogue would be extremely easy.  Boy was I wrong.  Here's what I have so far:  [sblock=Trevor Champlaign] S18, D17, C16, I12, W9. Ch11, Level Progression:  Ftr, Ftr, Rogue, Rogue, making him F2, R2. Skill points by level: 1st=12, 2nd=3, 3rd=9, 4th=9; hp=24.  I like the idea of Trevor sneaking into the Temple of Elemental Evil looking for loot lying around loose and being caught in the act.  It'd be cool to have him locked up, as long as I don't waste my time and money buying equipment that's all going to disappear as soon as we start playing!  If you want, I can wait to buy most equipment later and hang on to my initial funds for use later. (We can say that Trevor was smart enough to stash it somewhere before going on his risky venture into the ToEE.)  Maybe he can have a few choice items, like m/w thieves tools, etc. secreted on his person where they haven't been found yet by the bad guys.  And, if it's not too much of a stretch, maybe they didn't strip him of his studded leather armor yet?  (They way I see Trevor, he can live with a small armor check penalty, but after being a fighter, he just feels naked without at least a little metal in his armor!)    I imagine pretty much everything else can be picked up, stolen, or glommed during the adventure, and then if Trevor lives to see the surface again, he'll be able to reclaim his stashed cash and be properly outfitted.  Sound like a reasonable plan to you, Mr. DM? [/sblock]




			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm in the final stages of building Braevil Talisker, 5th level cleric of Meda. I will send him over to you and Scotley for approval once he is complete. I'm hoping that will be this weekend. I hadn't forgotten, December was just insanely busy.



Sounds great!  Hopefully, it won't be too much longer before we can work you in.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Ok, I thought that rolling a rogue would be extremely easy.  Boy was I wrong.  Here's what I have so far:  S18, D17, C16, I12, W9. Ch11




Your stats are quite a bit above 37 point buy...I'm coming up with 44 as you currently have them, as broken down below: 

S18 (13 points for the 17, +1 level increase)
D17 (13 points)
C16 (10 points)
I12 (4 points)
W9 (1 point)
Ch11 (3 points)

13+13+10+4+1+3 = 44

You probably want to go with something more like...obviously, the details are all up to you, though.

STR16 (8 points for 15, +1 level increase)
DEX16 (10 points)
CON16 (10 points)
INT12 (4 points)
WIS10 (2 poiints)
CHA11 (3 points)



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Level Progression:  Ftr, Ftr, Rogue, Rogue, making him F2, R2. Skill points by level: 1st=12, 2nd=3, 3rd=9, 4th=9; hp=24.




Just a suggestion on your progression: While this build will give you an extra 4 hit points in the long run, you'd be better off taking a Rogue level first, since it will give you WAY more skill points to start. Remember, your PC should be a skill monkey first, and a fighter second.

[sblock=For Lief]


			
				Leif said:
			
		

> I like the idea of Trevor sneaking into the Temple of Elemental Evil looking for loot lying around loose and being caught in the act.  It'd be cool to have him locked up, as long as I don't waste my time and money buying equipment that's all going to disappear as soon as we start playing!  If you want, I can wait to buy most equipment later and hang on to my initial funds for use later. (We can say that Trevor was smart enough to stash it somewhere before going on his risky venture into the ToEE.)  Maybe he can have a few choice items, like m/w thieves tools, etc. secreted on his person where they haven't been found yet by the bad guys.  And, if it's not too much of a stretch, maybe they didn't strip him of his studded leather armor yet?  (They way I see Trevor, he can live with a small armor check penalty, but after being a fighter, he just feels naked without at least a little metal in his armor!)    I imagine pretty much everything else can be picked up, stolen, or glommed during the adventure, and then if Trevor lives to see the surface again, he'll be able to reclaim his stashed cash and be properly outfitted.  Sound like a reasonable plan to you, Mr. DM?




Actually, I'd prefer if you did spend as much of your 5400gp on equipment and such as possible. I'd make sure you recovered it when your character escapes/is rescued. I'd make sure there was a nearby chest or such, with a note or inventory that details your capture and the items that you had with you so the other PCs would make sure you get them back.

If you are worried about armor check penalty, I'd recommend some of the cash be spent on a mithril shirt (1100gp) or mithril shirt+1 (2100gp). This is probably your best bang for the buck...no armor check penalty, and +4 armor bonus (+5 if you opt for a +1 shirt).
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Sorry about the errors on the point buy.  I dunno what happened.  The scores looked awfully high to me, but I thought I did it right, so I just went with it. hehe.  I've re-figured them to S16, C14, D18, I12, W10, Ch10, which I think is right, taking into account the 4th level increase (to D now instead of S).  This is also done to make him a better rogue

I'll do what you suggest and go back and take a level of rogue first to get more skills, but it'll take me awhile to re-compute everything.  And I can't find the "hit point formula" you're using either.  Ol' Trevor is quite the Skill-Monkey even taking a level of fighter first!  I can'[t wait to see what he looks like with more rogue.

By the way, my name is L-E-I-F.  Just remember:  "I before E except in Leif's name."


----------



## Rhun

Actually, I messed it up. It is only a two hit point difference, as shown below:

If he goes F1 F2 R1 R2, he gets 10+6+4+4 (and +8 CON) = 32 hit points.
If he goes R1 R2 F1 F2, he gets 6+4+6+6 (and +8 CON) = 30 hit poins.

Skills are where the big difference is. As shown below (I'm including the +1 for INT and +1 for being human):

F1 F2 R1 R2, he gets 16+4+10+10 = 40 skill points.
R1 R2 F1 F2, he gets 40+10+4+4 = 58 skill points.


My personal opinion is that the 18 extra skill points are worth two hit points, but that is just my opinion, obviously.

And sorry about the name, Leaf!


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Made more adjustments and cleaned it up 1/6/08.


----------



## Leif

Completed (?) Trevor Champlaign

character sheet moved.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Completed (?) Trevor Champlaign





I'm only coming up with 48 of 58 skill points used...you've got a little more work to do.


Also, if you could put together a background and appearance for your character, that would be super. We are playing World of Greyhawk (pre-wars, circa CY 576).

The link is probably your best bet in looking for information, as it is basically an online version of the 1983 boxed set which is the version I'm using. If you want to provide your PCs description, I can help you with determining sub-race (important for flavor only), and possible areas where your PC came from. 

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/Realm/5037/atlas/races.html


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm only coming up with 48 of 58 skill points used...you've got a little more work to do.
> Also, if you could put together a background and appearance for your character, that would be super. We are playing World of Greyhawk (pre-wars, circa CY 576).
> The link is probably your best bet in looking for information, as it is basically an online version of the 1983 boxed set which is the version I'm using. If you want to provide your PCs description, I can help you with determining sub-race (important for flavor only), and possible areas where your PC came from.
> http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/Realm/5037/atlas/races.html



Ok, I spent 10 more skill points.  I like mistakes like that!   As far as a description goes, 5'11", 165#, black hair and beard.  Big tattoo of a dagger on his left upper arm, and tattoo of a snake coiling around his left thigh three times (its rattle is just above his knee, and its strikinghead in on his left hip).  To balance out the tats, he wears two steel earrings in his right ear.  Does that help you narrow it down any?

I added some background and a description that may help.  From lookiing over the Greyhawk data, how does an Oeridian from the Great Kindgdom strike you?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> As far as a description goes, 5'11", 165#, black hair and beard.  Big tattoo of a dagger on his left upper arm, and tattoo of a snake coiling around his left thigh three times (its rattle is just above his knee, and its strikinghead in on his left hip).  To balance out the tats, he wears two steel earrings in his right ear.  Does that help you narrow it down any?





Well, black hair is common among the Baklunish, Flannae, Oeridians, but not among the Suloise. LOL. So you've narrowed it down from 4 to 3. 

How do you picture his skin tone, his eye color, etc? Straight hair, curly? It honestly doesn't matter that much, since there is much inter-species breeding. Everyone in the group so far is Oeridian except for Scotley's PC, who is Suloise.

My guess would be that your PC is local to the area, or at least the region, which would indicate he too is of Oeridian blood. He could be from Verbobonc, or Dyvers, or perhaps even one of the towns of the Wild Coast.


----------



## Leif

Guess I should have put up a new post instead of editing the previous one.  I've suggested, possibly an Oeridian from the Great Kingdom?  Does that sound possible, or should I choose one of the cities you mention?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Guess I should have put up a new post instead of editing the previous one.  I've suggested, possibly an Oeridian from the Great Kingdom?  Does that sound possible, or should I choose one of the cities you mention?




The Great Kingdom is fine, it is just a long way off. What would bring Trevor to the area?

As far as his background, it is coming together. He could well have served as light infantry/skirmisher/scout in the Great Kingdom's armies. Perhaps stationed near the Adri Forest, where that type of training would be useful. Or perhaps on the fringe of the Grandwood, fighting elves and "rebels."


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

I fleshed Trevor's background out a bit more, and tried to give you a lead-in for introducing him.  You'll have to check to see if I did an acceptable job, or if something more/different is still needed.


----------



## Rhun

How does this look, Leif...

[sblock=For Leif]
Trevor is an Oeridian from the Great Kingdom, hailing from the capital city of Rauxes. As a young boy, he was a street urchin; his agility and skill not only kept him from getting into too much trouble, but kept him well-fed, warm and often with a comfortable place to sleep. Upon coming of age, Trevor decided to join the army (thinking it would improve his life), and soon found himself serving in the infantry as a skirmisher. Stationed with the garrison patrolling the western Grandwood , Trevor was often sent into the deep forest chasing elves and other “rebels.”  After failing to slay a wounded elf, and letting the creature escape into the forest, Trevor was to receive trial by military tribunal for his crime and failure to carry out his orders. The night before his trial, Trevor disappeared.

Making his way across the breadth of Aerdy to Chathold, Trevor worked hard to keep a low profile and avoid people when he could, fearig reprisals should he be retaken by Army of the Great Kingdom. From Chathold, he caught ship to Highport, and then up the coast to Safeton. From here, he decided to travel on foot, making his way though the Gnarley Forest. Soon enough, Trevor found himself in the slummy, dirty village of Nulb, and it was here that he heard the rumors about the ruins of the Temple of Elemental Evil, and the great treasures laying abandon therein. Having little monies left, and thinking to go and have a look for this loot himself, the young man soon found that the Temple wasn't nearly as abandon as it had first seemed...
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Looks fantastic!!  Better than I deserve, thanks.


----------



## Rhun

Overall, I think your PCs looks mechanically accurate. Feel free to pose him to the Rogue's Gallery...please copy him out of the word doc and put him in as an actual post.  I'll check him over once more after he is posted.

One thing of note...is there a reason you picked the crossbow for your PC? The longbow would be a much better choice. You can fire it more often, and with your PCs strength, it would even have a slight edge in damage providing that you spent the extra 300gp for a mighty composite bow. Just curious more than anything.

I'll have to wait until the appropriate time to introduce the PC, which will not be until after the current battle is over...you are probably looking at a week or two before I can get you into the adventure.


----------



## Scotley

Whoo Hoo! A new meat shield for Verdis. Welcome to the group Leif!


----------



## Scotley

We're in combat?  Oh crap, I better get over the IC thread!


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> We're in combat?  Oh crap, I better get over the IC thread!




And here I just thought you hadn't been on all weekend.  Still waiting for Thanee to post up; if I don't see a post by this afternoon, I'll NPC her actions for round 1.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> One thing of note...is there a reason you picked the crossbow for your PC? The longbow would be a much better choice. You can fire it more often, and with your PCs strength, it would even have a slight edge in damage providing that you spent the extra 300gp for a mighty composite bow. Just curious more than anything.



How can I fire it more often?  I understood that the old 2 arrows per melee round didn't make it into 3.5ed DND.  If your thinking of the Manyshot feat, would that also apply to a crossbow?  (Great!  That's JUST what I need: something else to spend feats on!  )  I'm not sure what I spent for my MW Heavy crossbow, but if that amount won't pay for the mighty composite bow, then I can't afford it.  Really, though, I was just thinking that a crossbow seemed like more of a rogue weapon.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> How can I fire it more often?  I understood that the old 2 arrows per melee round didn't make it into 3.5ed DND.  If your thinking of the Manyshot feat, would that also apply to a crossbow?  (Great!  That's JUST what I need: something else to spend feats on!  )  I'm not sure what I spent for my MW Heavy crossbow, but if that amount won't pay for the mighty composite bow, then I can't afford it.  Really, though, I was just thinking that a crossbow seemed like more of a rogue weapon.





A heavy crossbow can only be fired once every OTHER round, since loading it is a full-round action.

A light crossbow can be fired once per round, since loading it is a move action.

A longbow can be fired as many times as you have attacks from BAB, so it wouldn't help much now, but would be better at higher levels. However, it would be more expensive to have a mighty composite bow (a masterwork mighty composite longbow built for a +3 STR bonus would cost 700gp).


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:
			
		

> Still waiting for Thanee to post up.




I'm here, I'm here; don't you worry! 



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Ok, I thought that rolling a rogue would be extremely easy. Boy was I wrong.




Heh. Welcome onboard, Leif! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Ahhh, "I see," said the blind man.   I thought that a hvy crsbw could be fired once per round.  I guess it can, as long as you don't bother to put another quarrel in the thing!  Ok, everything's _changed_ then, eh?  I'll take another good, hard look at the situation when I get home tonight.  As of now, I'm thinking I'll probably adjust my feat to weapon focus: Longbow.  I wonder if I could afford a +1 str. bow now?  Then I could just trade up later, _assuming_ that we get some treasure, of course. 

Thanee:  Thanks!  Great to be here!


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> I'm here, I'm here; don't you worry!




I knew you were, I had just figured you had taken the weekend off from posting.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> I'll take another good, hard look at the situation when I get home tonight.  As of now, I'm thinking I'll probably adjust my feat to weapon focus: Longbow.  I wonder if I could afford a +1 str. bow now?  Then I could just trade up later, _assuming_ that we get some treasure, of course.




Even if you can't, you'll be able to soon enough...the group is almost to the point they are going to start finding some nice loot.


----------



## Leif

If Trevor gets a +3 strength Longbow, very, very few people will even be able to draw the silly thing!


----------



## Leif

*Trevor's skills*

I just noticed that I left a hole in Trevor's skills that you can drive a truck through!  I forgot to take any ranks of Find Traps!  So here's the plan:  Take away--
3 ranks of Swim
1 rank of Spot
1 rank of Decipher Script
1 rank of Jump, and
1 rank of Spot

and move them to

7 ranks of Find Traps


----------



## Thanee

I think that skill is called Search these days.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> I think that skill is called Search these days.




Right! Which Trevor alread had 7 ranks in...


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> Even if you can't, you'll be able to soon enough...the group is almost to the point they are going to start finding some nice loot.



If we survive!


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:
			
		

> I think that skill is called Search these days.
> Thanee



Yes, I know now that you are correct.  I already had maxed out my Search skill, so all was cool.  But I still had to swap out my heavy crossbow wpn focus for a light crossbow focus, and, of course, swap the actual heavy crossbow for a light crossbow, which put a few gold back in my pocket

I moved Trevor from this thread to the RG.  (Hope that's ok!)


----------



## Rhun

Hey Leif & Scotley, just an FYI: 

I can't access my @iwon.com email right now. I downloaded spybot search & destroy to fix some issues on my PC, and somehow it killed my access to that particular email. I'm working on getting it resolved, but wanted to let you know if may be a couple of days before I can respond to anything re: Constables of the 14th Ward.


----------



## Scotley

I understand. We have a little time anyway. I think all the emails you might have missed were of a positive nature, or really bad jokes. Spybot is very good about putting back what it takes out. Just hit the recovery icon and you can selectively put back the things it removed until your email is working again.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey Leif & Scotley, just an FYI:
> I can't access my @iwon.com email right now. I downloaded spybot search & destroy to fix some issues on my PC, and somehow it killed my access to that particular email. I'm working on getting it resolved, but wanted to let you know if may be a couple of days before I can respond to anything re: Constables of the 14th Ward.




Do we need to resend anything to you? (well, now that I've read Scotley's post, I guess you can recover anything that you need to recover.  But, if you need more information about anything, just ask.)


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Spybot is very good about putting back what it takes out. Just hit the recovery icon and you can selectively put back the things it removed until your email is working again.





Yeah, that was the first thing I tried. Believe it or not, I have a BS in Information Technology, and yet somehow this thing has me stumped. Every other one of my emails is still working fine. I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Scotley

No insult to your skills was intended. I though perhaps you were new to spybot. I lack the training you have, so if my assistance may not be of much help. I'm more of a shade tree computer tinkerer myself, but I have used spybot search and destroy on dozens of machines. Did you turn on the immunization feature of spybot? Maybe it is blocking the iwon site? I just tried to visit www.iwon.com and got a notice at the bottom of the screen that it was a restricted site. I'm using spybot on this machine. I think you may be able to selectively allow access to the site in spybot. It could also just be in your browser settings.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> No insult to your skills was intended. I though perhaps you were new to spybot. I lack the training you have, so if my assistance may not be of much help. I'm more of a shade tree computer tinkerer myself, but I have used spybot search and destroy on dozens of machines. Did you turn on the immunization feature of spybot? Maybe it is blocking the iwon site? I just tried to visit www.iwon.com and got a notice at the bottom of the screen that it was a restricted site. I'm using spybot on this machine. I think you may be able to selectively allow access to the site in spybot. It could also just be in your browser settings.




Oh, I didn't take it as an insult at all.  Mine did the same thing as yours with the "restricted site." Then I added it to my trusted site list, which finally allowed me to get to the site, but when I try and log into my email it gives me a 404 error...which I would have normally associated with the site, had it not been running fine prior to loading spybot S&D...very strange.

I really need to stop using that email account and switch everything over to my gmail.


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, Information Technology degree, huh?  I guess they don't call that one a BS for nothing, if you still can't fix your computer, eh?  Seems like you should be able to just get a few coke cans and some wire and build yourself a new one from scratch! 

But, I guess that still wouldn't help you recover emails that have already been sent.  Sheesh, I thought there might be a joke to be made here, you know, to relieve a little techno-tension, but all I've done is my usual, "Hey, look at me -- I'm a total ass!" deal.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=Leif]
So, would you like to get into the action immediately, or wait? I could write you in...you could be running away from some temple guards that are pursuing you and stumble upon the fight between the PCs and their elemental quarry. Of course, this might mean that you bring some temple guards into the battle. 

Or we can wait to see how things go. What do you think?
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

[sblock=DM Rhun]I don't want to be the cause of any bad luck for the party.  It seems to me like they have maybe been having a tough time with this elemental, and I sure wouldn't want to add to their misery by bringing more enemies into the fight.  But, nevertheless, it's all up to you.  You are the captain of our fate here, O Captain, My Captain![/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Let me know, please, if Trevor shows up somewhere....


----------



## Rhun

Look for your introduction post today, Leif. Ive got a bunch of things to get done this weekend, but I expect to have your PC introduced prior to 6:00 PM Mountain, and hopefully a lot earlier than that.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Look for your introduction post today, Leif. Ive got a bunch of things to get done this weekend, but I expect to have your PC introduced prior to 6:00 PM Mountain, and hopefully a lot earlier than that.



Ok, no rush, it's about 4Mt now, so you may have it up already. And here I am goofing off and wasting time!


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=For Leif]
Would you be interested in playing a 'roided out orc cleric in the Red Hand of Doom? We are looking for someone to take over an existing PC.

The OOC thread is here.

Let us know if you are interested.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Leif]
> Would you be interested in playing a 'roided out orc cleric in the Red Hand of Doom? We are looking for someone to take over an existing PC.
> 
> The OOC thread is here.
> 
> Let us know if you are interested.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Rhun] Suuure!! Kirrg, right?  " 'Roided out?"  If I'm expected to play him according to an existing personality, then I'll want to do a bit of study first.  Maybe I can find the rg on my own....

Found him!  Don't you mean HALF-orc? "Ethandrew Kirrg Vrolo Half-Orc Cleric"
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Just a note to let you know that my posting will be impaired for the next few days, due to illness.  I have the dreaded non-specific flu-like bug, but the test for flu was negative.

Leif


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Just a note to let you know that my posting will be impaired for the next few days, due to illness.  I have the dreaded non-specific flu-like bug, but the test for flu was negative.
> 
> Leif





Almost everybody has it. Get feeling better.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Almost everybody has it. Get feeling better.



Thanks, I"m trying.  I think I should be well enough to return to work tomorrow. Yay!!  (Now, you KNOW I'm sick if I'm that excited about going back to work!)  I've been down with this since last Friday afternoon, and I am ready for it to end.


----------



## Thanee

Get better, Leif. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanks for all the good wishes!  I'm back at work this morning, and feeling considerably better, if not quite 100% yet.


----------



## Rhun

I plan to get the game back on track tonight, so look for an upcoming post.


----------



## Leif

If Trevor doesn't survive the current fight, as seems now like it might be a very real possibility, I just want to say that I have enjoyed my brief tenure with the group tremendously, and I'll gladly game with you again, at every available opportunity.


----------



## Legildur

Trevor should be okay as soon as we take this Ogre down. Kurt is an efficient healer.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:
			
		

> Trevor should be okay as soon as we take this Ogre down. Kurt is an efficient healer.



Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

One of the many lessons to be learned about attacking massives beasts that do scads of damage: stay where the cleric can get to you without endangering their own life! 


Also, I hate to keep apologizing for my slow posts, but work just won't slow down. Expect only 2-3 updates from me a week at this point until I can get things under control. I hope that is cool with everyine?


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> One of the many lessons to be learned about attacking massives beasts that do scads of damage: stay where the cleric can get to you without endangering their own life!



Yep, I did wonder what the heck Trevor was up to...







			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> ...Expect only 2-3 updates from me a week at this point until I can get things under control. I hope that is cool with everyine?



Um... No. But what choice do we have.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:
			
		

> Yep, I did wonder what the heck Trevor was up to...



Oh, you know me (or you will soon enough, I guess)!!  Just your ol' "bulletproof" rogue who thinks he can get away with anything on charm, wit, and good luck!


----------



## Leif

*Oh, Mr. DM??*

Trevor just missed getting xp for the earth elemental, right?  Or did he?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Trevor just missed getting xp for the earth elemental, right?  Or did he?




 I think I said that you get XPs for the elemental so all of the PCs would have the same amount of XPs...


----------



## Leif

Great, thanks.  Trevor's sheet is updated to reflect this and I also took care of the missile situation.


----------



## Leif

boddynock said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm going to pull out - with regret!
> I've really enjoyed this game but I haven't given it, or a number of others I'm in, more than cursory attention for some time now, and it's not fair on everybody to keep you all waiting for my minimal input.
> Rhun, your DM-ing style is very engaging and I was tempted to try and keep Coraine going but if I hope to maintain some sort of presence over on LEW then I have to cut back radically.
> Good luck to you all! Give them the treatment!
> 'Nock



You shall be sorely missed!  Few recent posts have made me smile and laugh as much as yours about "the treatment!"  I'm laughing even as I type this message.  Also, your departure puts Trevor in quite the little quandary:  he was determined to take his next level in his rogue class, but now it seems that the party will need another fighter level at least as badly.  Oh, well, we'll probably all die before we get to level-up again. (  right, Rhun?? hehe)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> You shall be sorely missed!




Agreed, Boddy will definitely be missed. He has been part of the game since the beginning...I'll have to find an appropriately honorable way to retire Coraine.



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> your departure puts Trevor in quite the little quandary:  he was determined to take his next level in his rogue class, but now it seems that the party will need another fighter level at least as badly.  Oh, well, we'll probably all die before we get to level-up again. (  right, Rhun?? hehe)




Well, I will probably have to recruit for this game here soon, since we'll be losing Coraine, and eventually Ragnok if I can ever get to a point to take him out of the game. Also, I've not seen an IC post from Thanee in some time. Not sure if she plans on continuing the game or not. If the answer is a no, that leaves us with only three players...of which only Scotley will have been an original. 

We do have a potentially large combat scene coming up soon, so I guess we'll see what happens...


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> We do have a potentially large combat scene coming up soon, so I guess we'll see what happens...



Oh, goody!  Maybe Trevor can stay conscious all the way through this one!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Oh, goody!  Maybe Trevor can stay conscious all the way through this one!




Remember, remember: (No, not the 5th of November) Never try to move past a brute that can give you a heavy beating.


----------



## Leif

I knew that.  I just felt like "the Flash" that day, for some sad, peculiar reason.

And that was my heaviest beating in 3.5 to date!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> And that was my heaviest beating in 3.5 to date!




Really? Don't worry, though, it will get worse.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Really? Don't worry, though, it will get worse.



Izzat so?  Well, it's sure funny how you can get away with stuff as DM that you can never pull off as a player.  Especially if you have a DM who not only observes, but actually ENFORCES, laws of physics and such pesky things.


----------



## Thanee

Yeah, sorry for my lack of posting... I was quite distracted the last two weeks.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Sorry to see you go Boddynock!


----------



## Scotley

Bummer, I enjoyed playing with you. Hope to catch up with you again some time.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Bummer, I enjoyed playing with you. Hope to catch up with you again some time.



Hear, hear!  Hope to see you around, Boddy.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, sorry for my lack of posting... I was quite distracted the last two weeks.





No problem Thanee. I know I've been fairly distracted and slow-posting the last couple months as well; trying to make up for that now.


----------



## Legildur

Quick question, is the possible stunning effect from the Sound Burst wasted in the surprise round? If so, Kurt will delay that.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Quick question, is the possible stunning effect from the Sound Burst wasted in the surprise round? If so, Kurt will delay that.




No, I'd rule that the stunning effect would last through Round 1.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> No, I'd rule that the stunning effect would last through Round 1.



Then Kurt stuns away!!


----------



## Leif

Be advised that Scotley is experiencing internet connectivity issues at the moment.  I'm sure he'll post as soon as he can.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun, am I missing something here?  I don't get why it is a partial round for some people in round 3?  If I recall correctly, Kurt cast _Sound Burst_ in the surprise round, move and slew a gnoll in the first round, and cut down a human guard in the second round? Doesn't he then get an action for round 3? Or have I mixed up actions/rounds?

And I've just gone back to review the area of effect of the _Sound Burst_.  You are right that the corners 2 squares away are not under the area of effect.  I could have sworn it was like for reach weapons...... sorry.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Rhun, am I missing something here?  I don't get why it is a partial round for some people in round 3?  If I recall correctly, Kurt cast _Sound Burst_ in the surprise round, move and slew a gnoll in the first round, and cut down a human guard in the second round? Doesn't he then get an action for round 3? Or have I mixed up actions/rounds?




Oops! I accidentally deleted Kurt and Trevor off the initiative count list when I was removing one of the enemies! That is my bad. It has been fixed.



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> And I've just gone back to review the area of effect of the _Sound Burst_.  You are right that the corners 2 squares away are not under the area of effect.  I could have sworn it was like for reach weapons...... sorry.




Either way. Not a really big deal.


----------



## Legildur

Hi Rhun,

I see that you have sufficient actions to resolve over half the round so far... That way it would give the others (Dara etc) a chance to customise their actions based on the results of the actions earlier in the round.


----------



## Rhun

Yeah, I try to post when I get enough free time...I keep forgetting that we are down to four players in this game. Thanee, Scotley, Leif and yourself (and me DMing two PCs). I'll try to be more mindful of this in the future in getting the posts updated.

Also, after a discussion with Leif, I decided that I don't really care whether you make your own rolls or not. If you post rolls with your actions I will go ahead and use them. If you don't, then I will make the rolls. I'll leave the choice up to the players. 

Lastly, as noted earlier, I will probably have to recruit soon. At least one front line fighter. Do I need to recruit an arcane caster as well? Thanee, what do you think? Where are you headed with Dara?


----------



## Leif

What happened to Boddynock??  Who else have we lost lately??


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> What happened to Boddynock??  Who else have we lost lately??




Just Boddy and Land Outcast, though LO was gone before you signed on. Thie ALPHA group started with 9 PCs, and we are down to 4 PCs (and 2 DMPCs I guess...until I can get rid of them). Pretty drastic change over 2 years. And Thanee must be much busier these days, because I don't see her post near as often. 

Perhaps a nice trip back to Hommlet and the Inn of the Welcome Wench after your latest temple incursion is over would give me a chance to replace Ragnok and Coraine. It might also give your PCs some well deserved downtime to plan their next assault, sell some loot, etc. You've got quite a bunch of loot as it is sitting over in the rogue's gallery, and possibly much more after this incursion.


----------



## Leif

That sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## Rhun

Please be aware that we have a new IC thread for this game:

ALPHA NEW


Here is the link to the old thread should you ever need it:

ALPHA OLD


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> Perhaps a nice trip back to Hommlet and the Inn of the Welcome Wench after your latest temple incursion is over would give me a chance to replace Ragnok and Coraine. It might also give your PCs some well deserved downtime to plan their next assault, sell some loot, etc. You've got quite a bunch of loot as it is sitting over in the rogue's gallery, and possibly much more after this incursion.



Hey Rhun, I would suggest running the recruitment for the replacements ASAP so that they are ready to go when we reach Hommlet.  It would be great if the replacement players would be happy to simply adopt Ragnok and Corraine, but that it a very personal thing for some people.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Hey Rhun, I would suggest running the recruitment for the replacements ASAP so that they are ready to go when we reach Hommlet.  It would be great if the replacement players would be happy to simply adopt Ragnok and Corraine, but that it a very personal thing for some people.




That is a great point, Legildur. I'll try to get the recruitment post up tonight.


----------



## Rhun

I've been slacking on getting a recruitment thread up, but I'm going to work on doing this and getting it up soon.


----------



## Leif

Hey, it's only been 3 weeks since you said you'd, "do it tonight,"  what's the rush?? 

Seriously, we know how stuff happens and it's all cool, Rhun-Daddy!!


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> I've been slacking on getting a recruitment thread up, but I'm going to work on doing this and getting it up soon.



Yeah, I just spotted it myself.  I've just added the list of other party members to the thread so that prospective players can see what balance we already have.


----------



## Scotley

After doing a little recruiting myself lately I noted that the new shorter pages mean that such posts get bumped off the front page very quickly. We should all find excuses to post something in the recruiting thread when it drops off.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Hello all and a special hi to my buddy Lief who has been the biggest help since i join en world a month ago i have just gottin the o.k. to take over Ragnok Drakforge and am ready to play just jump behind the meat shield but watch out for any wild waraxe swings


----------



## Legildur

Welcome aboard Jerrand.  I've just sent you a message about Power Throw.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, hello all!  Today, I will be playing the part of a devout paladin, making sure everyone is on the up-and-up -- damsel's are rescued, dragons are slain, evil doers are put out to pasture.

New character sheet up in the RG, ready to go!


----------



## Scotley

Welcome Jerrand and s@squ@tch! Verdis the Warlock is always glad to have fresh meat shields.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Glad to be of..?? hey wait a minute lol I have just post ragnok 3.0 (thrid person to play him)
and i was missing a few things here's my wish list to the DM

1.) total xp
2.) Throwing hammer stats i.e. weight, crit, cost and can they be used in melee?
3.) Mwk Bandoler cost and weight
4.) the option to by some trail ration's (and some salted pork) he has no food or did he run out??

o.k. that should be it won't bother anymore let's clean out this temple


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Glad to be of..?? hey wait a minute lol I have just posted ragnok 3.0 (third person to play him)
and i was missing a few things here's my wish list to the DM

1.) total xp
2.) Throwing hammer stats i.e. weight, crit, cost and can they be used in melee?
3.) Mwk Bandoler cost and weight
4.) the option to by some trail ration's (and some salted pork) he has no food or did he run out??

o.k. that should be it won't bother anymore let's clean out this temple

EDIT sorry sorry but can't find where Legildur sent Power Throw still need it


----------



## Leif

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Hello all and a special hi to my buddy Leif who has been the biggest help since i join en world a month ago i have just gottin the o.k. to take over Ragnok Drakforge and am ready to play just jump behind the meat shield but watch out for any wild waraxe swings



Welcome, Jerrand!  Good to have you onboard with us.  You're very welcome for the little help that I offered to you.  The others in this game are probably thinking, "Now THERE'S a case of the blind leading the blind!" hehe

btw, I took the liberty of correcting your spelling of my name. 


Glad to have you here, too, S@squ@tch!

And NO, you guys aren't  just meat shields, no matter what Scotley says.  Primarily meat shields?  Well,  maybe.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Leif said:
			
		

> btw, I took the liberty of correcting your spelling of my name.





sorry about that i know it's i before e except after Leif


----------



## Leif

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> sorry about that i know it's i before e except after Leif



  It's cool.  That's what I always say, too, except I phrase it "i before e  except in my name."


----------



## Legildur

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> ...EDIT sorry sorry but can't find where Legildur sent Power Throw still need it



I sent it to your e-mail address (the one listed in your profile).

In essence, need Str 13+, Power Attack and Brutal Throw (Comp Adv), and allows you to use Power Attack (with usual restrictions) with thrown weapons. Brutal Throw substitutes Str modified instead of Dex in the attack roll for thrown weapons.


----------



## Thanee

Welcome, s@squ@tch and Jerrand Redband! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard Jerrand.  I've just sent you a message about Power Throw.




Thanks for that Legildur. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Rhun

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> 1.) total xp




XPs are tracked in the third post of the Rogue's Gallery...you are currently at 8308.



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> 2.) Throwing hammer stats i.e. weight, crit, cost and can they be used in melee?




I believe the throwing hammers are just Light Hammers from the weapon's list. Nothing unusual about them.



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> 3.) Mwk Bandoler cost and weight




This is from the FRCS...holds twelve hammers (or what have you), cost 5gp, and weighs 0.5lb.



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> 4.) the option to by some trail ration's (and some salted pork) he has no food or did he run out??[




Don't worry about buying it...in your adventures in the Temple dungeons thus far, you've found plenty of dried meats and other sorts of foods that would serve as trail rations.



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> EDIT sorry sorry but can't find where Legildur sent Power Throw still need it




Check out Leg's post above, as he posted the necessary info.


----------



## Rhun

The PCs have been reposted, looks like we are ready to continue on our adventures.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

*Ready then*

Ragnok takes a firmer grip on Norryjar and heads down the hall.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor falls into line beside Ragnok, keeping a careful eye out for the surroundings and anything that seems "out of the ordinary."  (Well, out of the ordinary for this accursed place!)



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Bandoleer--This is from the FRCS...holds twelve hammers (or what have you), cost 5gp, and weighs 0.5lb.



OOC:  That's the m/w bandoleer.  The regular one holds 8 items (hammers) and only costs 5sp. (FRCS p.96)


----------



## Jerrand Redband

*Blind leading the blind*

Hey Leif I posted in the ooc by mistake so you might want to repost all that 

thanks for the info on the bandoler do i get a ac bonus for having 8 warhammers straped to my chest?????


EDIT: and thanks everyone for heping me out by the way i don't have brutal throw as a feat is it something else???


----------



## Leif

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Hey Leif I posted in the ooc by mistake so you might want to repost all that



Thanks!  Duh, me!


----------



## Jerrand Redband

*OTHER ToEE THREAD????*

started to read the other thread to this adventure but didn't know it was 129 pages long till i went to page two oh well 127 to go and some insight into Ragnok already it seems he let kine venture out ahead before the gnoll attackand he doesn't talk 1/2 as bad as i have him talking will adjust for everyones ears??? (eyes lol)


----------



## Leif

Actually, I kinda like the way you're doing Ragnok's dialogue now.  If we don't understand something, we'll just mumble a curse about Dwarves with rocks in their mouths, and then ask you what in the world you're talking about.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Thanks Leif 
maybe i'll practice here at home by talking with a mouth full of rocks
now about this scouting thing can't Ragnok take 10 on a move silent and hide skill check
he's only got a -4 to both lol


----------



## Leif

Why don't you let the rogue do the scouting?  I've just GOT to be good for _something_ after all....


----------



## Jerrand Redband

o.k. with me but Ragnok i'll see what he has to say lol

kidding we need to set some kind of scout/ attack plans in character so we don't need to discuss at every T section by the way where are we the group i mean in the temple???


----------



## Leif

Rhun posted a map in the thread not too long ago.  Just read backwards until you find it, and then open it.  (I always open the maps in a different TAB, so I can still play while I have the map open  )  But, as I recall, we're still in or near the Temple of Earth.  I think we just left it.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

So we are in the Temple of Elemental Evil ?????


----------



## Leif

Yepper, that's the general idea


----------



## Scotley

We can discuss the order of battle in character if you like, but technically your character has been here all along and most of us have adopted certain roles. Historically, Verdis has been the rear guard letting the others take the lead. When others are scouting ahead he faces rear. It has been a pretty good strategy for him so far. I believe that to date he's only been in melee one time the whole game. Discounting of course an unfortunately encounter with a stirge when he decided to foolishly abandon his usual method.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Ragnok would love to discuss tatics and who stands where and all that good stuff over a nice cold tankard of ale near a cozy fire 

i guess i should see how things reslove first huh? don't fix what ain't broke


----------



## Rhun

Traditionally, Ragnok tactics have been to charge full speed into the midst of the battle and chop down the enemy...usually causing his companions much grief.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

and i will uphold said tradition to the fullest 

just didn't want us discuss who should go down which corridor or who should stand where everytime we open a door but i'm sure this has been talked about before just should maybe have some links made to marching order and standard tatics 

i'll make a link to :  Charge in cause grief lol


----------



## Rhun

Because of the slow nature of play-by-post gaming, I will generally assume the group follows the choice of the first person to voice their opinion. I find that this helps keep the game going.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

o k that works for me i m sure whoever will put the groups interests first because he doen't want to get killed anymore than they do lol

7,777 posts Rhun very kool


----------



## Rhun

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> 7,777 posts Rhun very kool




I didn't even notice that. Pretty cool indeed.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

yeah and it took you all of two mins. to go to 7782

sorry posting slow in the game computer acting up i'm only trying to do like 4 things at once honest- post in threads, read the old ToEE thread, see whats up with the Nasa Mars probes and looking up pictures to post in threads


----------



## Rhun

No big deal; most people don't post more than once a day anyway.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

then you have been posting for 21 yrs??? if you posted once a day lol hey you posted in tyhe adventure brb


----------



## Rhun

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> then you have been posting for 21 yrs??? if you posted once a day lol hey you posted in tyhe adventure brb





No, but I'm not a typical poster. Generally in PBP games, one post a day is considered a fairly fast game.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

speaking of fast games this one i'm in (thanks again it's so hard to get into an LEW game with whats going on) is not a fast game i noticed that it started 5/06 and in 5/08 your still recriuting to keep it going very kool i hope to still be playing Ragnok 2 yrs from now when he reaches lvl 5 lol


----------



## Leif

Incidentally, speaking of party S.O.P. and so forth, I've just kinda taken it upon myself to put Trevor at the front of the group, because he was brought into the party to provide some rogue skills, and those don't help much if the rogue is behind everybody else.  Trevor, having some experience as a fighter also, started out wanting to be a front-line combatant, but that didn't work out so well, so I've toned down the fighter aspect some, which appears to have contributed greatly to Trevor's continued good health.  But, if there is some other opinion about where Trevor should be in the lineup, he will be more than happy to move to the rear.  That will make his job much easier, because traps will surely be easier to spot after one or two others have blundered into them!


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Good evening Leif (almost morning)

Know i think he is in a good spot (right next to the dwarf 'Ight eres i bein' kacthin ye' from fallin in any pits) i just want to know what the party does standard when we come to a door, a fork in the hall and other spots that are usually left up for debate so we all can just say i follow standard party pocedere (SPP) and we would know what that means

question: while i was having dinner i was wondering why have we come to the ToEE i know Ragnok is searching for his brothers body and all but why did we go to the temple i know a little history from running RttToEE


----------



## Legildur

Not sure why the others are here, but Kurt is simply seeking out opportunities to PURGE evil and his church has heard of this group and sent him to assist.


----------



## Rhun

Oh, right...I was going to say you could read the beginning of the game, but I forgot that the first month or two of posts were lost in the Great Database Crash of 2006.

Basically, the core group (of which Ragnok, Coraine, Dara and Verdis remain) was sent by agents of King Belvor IV of Furyondy to investigate the rumors of evil once again rising in the area near Hommlet, and to do what they could to put down said evil before it becomes a threat to the nearby goodly lands. Kurt was sent by the church of Hieroneous to provide aid to the group as a favor to Furyondy, and Trevor was on the run from Temple troops when he bumped into the rest of the group.

Although Ragnok was part of the group hired by the King's agents, after the interrogation of some bandits he believes that his brother may be being held prisoner in the Temple. Thus, his part in this has a bit more personal role.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Thanks for the up date know can you tell me what Ragnok has learned about his brother so far i'm on page 10 out of 124?? and he was beating his fist on the wall because he didn't take any prisoners when they fought the bug bears-- and he did 54 pts of damage very kool


----------



## Rhun

If I remember correctly, the enemies in the moathouse told you that a dwarf had been taken prisoner, and taken to the Temple for sacrafice. The description matched that of Keran, so Ragnok assumes it is his brother that was taken, though no proof has yet been found. 

Then later, at the Temple, you managed to capture an evil dwarf named Jargo, and he told you you that a dwarven prisoner was taken a couple of months ago. After being beaten and tortured, he was taken to the darkest depths of the Greater Temple. Perhaps he was sacrificed for the glory of the Temple, or perhaps he was sold into slavery, to add coin to the Temple’s coffers.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Great thanks now i have some motavation (besides getting rich and powerful ) Will play into all this in the IC thread thanks again


----------



## Jerrand Redband

"For those that are in need. The dwarf will put a few words in here."

It's no time to be funny.The horror of this dark temple has drivin you mad.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

*????*

reading old thread page 31

Quote:If it makes a difference in your opinions, I am not worried in anyway/shape/form about ensuring proper amount of wealth per level. Since you are going to have limited opportunities to buy magical items until we complete ToEE (a long time from now), take it while you can get it. If you all survive long enough to get to the Scourge of the Slave Lords, you'll need all the money to buy magic items you can get!!!


Scourge of the Slave Lords ??? Are we even close to that at lvl 4 ??

oh and that was posted 10-27-06

edit: have now reach page 41 introduction of Two Axes?


----------



## Leif

Two Axe was gone by the time I joined the game.  Alas! And such a cool name!  I would have liked to meet him, I think.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Have you read all of the pre-adventure Leif? It is opening alot of questions for me just like a good book

1.Did the party ever find Rodigan?
2.Why is Two Axe no longer in the party(did he die)?
3.What information did "The Master" tell Burne?
4.Has the party found any of these keys mentioned in the poem?
5.What are all those armed men doing in Nulb are they all bandits?
6.Why did Rhun change his mapmaking program was everyone else having as much trouble as I am?

So many questions and I'm only on page 45 of 129 oh woo is me


----------



## Leif

No, I'm ashamed to admit that I didn't even think to read the earlier parts of the thread before. 

DM Rhun, you must be VERY disappointed in me!  And you did such a good job getting up to speed in my game!  Ohhhhh, the SHAME......


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Well in your defense Leif your character did come in fresh I'm reading to try and get to know my character he has been in since the beginning I think not sure because the beginning is missing


----------



## Leif

That is true, isn't it?  I was brought in later, so I have an excuse for not knowing the beginning of the story.   Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Leif

*Question for Rhun and anyone else who wishes to comment*

Here's a link to what I am proposing for my house rule on "Holding the Charge."  Scotley, I am particularly interested in your views on this and whether it should be used in our Constables of the 14th Ward Game.  It won't hurt my feelings at all if you prefer not to use it.

Link: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=229915


----------



## Jerrand Redband

*Just some info for me*

ToEE:

4 lvls

[sblock=evil dwarf]chaotic nature they spend as much of their time fighting amongst one another as they do working together against the forces of good. The high priests of each           one another, and often send skirmish troops into each others’ domains. Jargo himself serves The Greater Temple which is dedicated to the combination of the elements, and maintains some control over the factions, who all pay fealty to its power. Amongst those that vie for control of the Greater Temple, though, are three sub-factions. In order of relative strength, they pay homage to Iuz the Old, the foul      ess Zuggtmoy (Lady of Fungi) and the dark and beautiful Lolth. While these sub-factions work together to further the cause of the Temple, the dwarf reveals that each really only seeks power for themselves.

The Temple’s upper works are mostly shunned and abandoned, besides the group of mercenaries and bandits that had garrisoned the broken tower. The real power of the Temple is centered below ground, in the dungeons. The first dungeon layer is controlled by the Earth Temple and its undead minions. The second dungeon level is shared by the Air Temple, the Fire Temple and the Water Temple, and all of their various minions. The third level was reserved for rewarding the faithful of the Temple, but now serves as a garrison for many of the Temple’s elite troops. The fourth dungeon level is dedicated to the glory of the Greater Temple, and most of the     ’s leaders can be found there.[/sblock]

 POEM

[sblock=ToEE]The track leading from Nulb quickly becomes more rutted and spotted with rank weeds - thistles, burrs, thorns, nettles, and others. The other vegetation is quite disconcerting -      trees with a skeletal appearance, scrub growth twisted and unnaturally colored, all unhealthy and sickly looking or exceptionally robust and disgusting. Quite suddenly, the ruins you have sought appear before you. The outerworks, once stout walls and towers, have been thrown down, and now are little more than overgrown mounds of grey rubble and blackish weeds. Skulls and bones of humans and humanoids gleam white here and there amidst the growth. A grove of oddly stunted and unhealthy looking usk trees still grow along the northen end of the former compound, and a stump of a tower juts up from the northeastern corner of the shattered wall.The leprous grey Temple, however, stands intact, its arched butresses somehow         with their growth of climbing vegetation.

Everything surrounding the place is disgusting. The myriad of leering faces and twisting, contorted forms writhing and posuting on every face of the edifice seem to jape at the obscenities they depict. The growth in the compound is noisome. Thorns clutch, burrs stick and crushed stems emit foul stench or raise angry welts on exposed skin. Worst of all is the pervading fear which seems to hang over the entire area - a smothering, clinging, almost tangible cloud of vileness and horror. Sounds seem distorted, either muffled and shrill or unnaturally loud and grating.

Your eyes play tricks. You see darting movement at the corner of your vision, but when you shift your gaze toward such, there is nothing there at all. You cannot help but wander who or what made the maze of narrow paths through the weedy courtyard. What sort of thing could wander here and there around this ghastly edifice of evil without shrieking and gibbering and going completely mad? Yet the usual mundane sounds of your travel are accompanied only by the chorus of the wind, moaning through hundreds of aperatures built into the stonework to sing like doomed souls given over to the tender mercies of      kind. Echoing these horrible sounds are the macabre croaks from the scattered flapping, leering ravens.

There is no doubt; you have come to a place of ineffable evil.[/sblock]

Page 101


----------



## Leif

Rhun, congrats on 8th level!  (Assuming that EnWorld uses an even progression for all levels... )


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Rhun, congrats on 8th level!  (Assuming that EnWorld uses an even progression for all levels... )




My progression continues.  You're catching up to me right quick, though.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> My progression continues.  You're catching up to me right quick, though.



Well, gee, thanks.  I does what I can, I guess.


----------



## Leif

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Leif
> Want me to kick it up a notch. Then if you can translate that I'd really worry.



Guess you've got notning to worry about then! hehe  You lost me with that last one.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

LOL the last word is said (ceid)

edit: Just made it to page 103 The introduction of Trevor jumped right in and tackled an Earth Elemental huh??


----------



## Rhun

Damn dwarves and their horrible grasp on the common tongue!


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Ragnok is speaking common (well not human common).


----------



## Leif

Are you SURE about that?? hehe


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Reading all about Trevor's first expolits. Remember a fight with a very mean ogre in platemail???


----------



## Rhun

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Reading all about Trevor's first expolits. Remember a fight with a very mean ogre in platemail???





Doesn't take much more than a single AoO to ruin your day, when the axe is bigger than your PC.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

I know that's true where is that axe anyway?? Ragnok might want to put it on a wall LOL


----------



## Leif

If he can carry it!  It's probably bigger than he is! Yeah, that fight got off to a very bad start, with Trevor pratically baring his chest to the Big Monster and saying, "Bury that axe right HERE!"  And at first, I thought Trevor was going to look SOO COOL in that fight. 

But that axe isn't too far away if you really want to retrieve it.  Assuming that it hasn't grown legs in the meantime, that is.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Naw just wondering and then the exploits of Trevor get better. Starts a fight with a whole      before any power ups hmmm... interesting. I know where your character believed that they were summoning another Avatar since he has no spellcraft and all. Then he ends up stiff as a board watching the fight go on around him because he can't even shut his eyes. That was good I      hold person myself though not when I'm the DM casting it on PCs.LOL

Then Bront jumps in at post like 1934 or something and says hold up nomore than 1000 posts per thread should have let you all go to 2000 and keep it even.LOL


----------



## Leif

Yeah, Trevor is an impulsive devil!  I'm surprised that the rest of the party hasn't strung him up yet!  Of course, poor Trev always seems to take more punishment than anyone else when hs behaves impulsively, so maybe they figure that he pays for it in that way?


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Karma LOL


----------



## Leif

I think it's more like Dharma, actually.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

LOL     Well it's official I have caught up in reading all the posts I am all knowledgable on Ragnok tactics, (charge first, hit second, wake up from almost dying third, and repeat). And were the group stands will try a recap here please correct me if I'm really wrong Rhun (just get ready to correct me)

Time: 11th Day (about midafternoon)

History: The moat house bandits and the "Master" defeated the party learns that the troubles in the area, may involve a     . Learning what the could from Lord Burne about the Temple (a poem giving it's history and means of destruction?) at Hommlet the Pc's set out to discovery what was going on in  Nulb a town mentioned by an interrigated bandit. Following bandits to the temple was easy as was there defeat in the tower located on the grounds. Entering the temple the PC's battled their way to a place called the Earth temple were they defeated the Avatar of Earth but at great cost (the       of Otto). Going in this latest time (the thrid I believe) The party has crushed the power of the Earth temple causing it's leader Romag to flee. They are now just exploring the level for any losse ends.

Party:
Dara        Barbarian/Sorceress
Trevor      Fighter/Thief (will not call him a rogue lol)
Kurt         Cleric
Verdis       Warlock
Ragnok     Fighter
Coriane     Paladin


----------



## Rhun

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Have you read all of the pre-adventure Leif? It is opening alot of questions for me just like a good book
> 
> 1.Did the party ever find Rodigan?
> 2.Why is Two Axe no longer in the party(did he die)?
> 3.What information did "The Master" tell Burne?
> 4.Has the party found any of these keys mentioned in the poem?
> 5.What are all those armed men doing in Nulb are they all bandits?
> 6.Why did Rhun change his mapmaking program was everyone else having as much trouble as I am?
> 
> So many questions and I'm only on page 45 of 129 oh woo is me






Jerrand, I totally missed this post...if you have any more questions, please post them up, and I will answer them tonight (hopefully).


----------



## Jerrand Redband

I was posing those questions at the time because I was still a long way from completely reading the adventure.  I have finished and some questions were answered and some where not. (Like why you changed your maps. LOL ) The only question I have now is did the party bury Otto near the glade they used as a campsite before entering the temple this last time? 

Oh and though Ragnok is smart enough to suggest dressing up in earth robes and going into the water temple pretending to bring the tribute mentioned in the letter, I don't think it's in his character. I say we charge down and clean this place out 1st edition style...  one room at a time.


----------



## Rhun

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Time: 11th Day (about midafternoon)




Correct



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> History: The moat house bandits and the "Master" defeated the party learns that the troubles in the area, may involve a     . Learning what the could from Lord Burne about the Temple (a poem giving it's history and means of destruction?) at Hommlet the Pc's set out to discovery what was going on in  Nulb a town mentioned by an interrigated bandit. Following bandits to the temple was easy as was there defeat in the tower located on the grounds. Entering the temple the PC's battled their way to a place called the Earth temple were they defeated the Avatar of Earth but at great cost (the       of Otto). Going in this latest time (the thrid I believe) The party has crushed the power of the Earth temple causing it's leader Romag to flee. They are now just exploring the level for any losse ends.




A nice short summary of everything that has happened.



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Party:
> Dara        Barbarian/Sorceress
> Trevor      Fighter/Thief (will not call him a rogue lol)
> Kurt         Cleric
> Verdis       Warlock
> Ragnok     Fighter
> Coriane     Paladin




Correct. I've been referring to Trevor IC as a soldier instead of a rogue, since that goes with his background.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Hmmm... have not read Trevor's background as he did not give it to Ragnok and since Trevor really has only been part of the group IG for one day (though Leif has been for a couple months now)


----------



## Rhun

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> I was posing those questions at the time because I was still a long way from completely reading the adventure.  I have finished and some questions were answered and some where not. (Like why you changed your maps. LOL )




I changed the maps because posting an excel document saves me time. I make the map in excel, and to post jpegs I have to copy them into MS Paint or such, and then attach that document. It is an extra step or two that I decided I didn't need to do. 



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> The only question I have now is did the party bury Otto near the glade they used as a campsite before entering the temple this last time?




While it was never explicity stated that he was buried there by the PCs, Kurt did conduct something of a funeral there for him, so I just assume he is buried there. 



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> I say we charge down and clean this place out 1st edition style...  one room at a time.




Nice! Seriously, though, you guys don't have to explore every room. It all depends on how fast you want to finish the adventure, really.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

Rhun said:
			
		

> Nice! Seriously, though, you guys don't have to explore every room. It all depends on how fast you want to finish the adventure, really.




I don't know how long my comrades in arms have been playing. But I have 22 yrs of D&D under this old belt. LOL, I think they may believe that every room has some tidbit in it but back in the Golden Years the key encounters had the key clues/treasure in them. I do believe that's how defeating the boss of a level developed in video      . And a lot of rooms were empty fighting not being key to gaining experience points. Remember that rogues in 1st edition got 1xp for every gold piece they aquired. But I'm won't put Ragnok in charge he'd be on level four right now looking for his brother. Way to early even by 1st edition standards.

One more question the Grand Stairs as you enter from outside. The party has never gone down them?

edit: and I notice you haven't used your... _bump?_ in awhile


----------



## Rhun

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> I don't know how long my comrades in arms have been playing.




We are about at the 26 month mark, give or take a month. Exploring every room in the temple could take another two years or more.



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> But I have 22 yrs of D&D under this old belt. LOL, I think they may believe that every room has some tidbit in it but back in the Golden Years the key encounters had the key clues/treasure in them. I do believe that's how defeating the boss of a level developed in video      . And a lot of rooms were empty fighting not being key to gaining experience points. Remember that rogues in 1st edition got 1xp for every gold piece they aquired. But I'm won't put Ragnok in charge he'd be on level four right now looking for his brother. Way to early even by 1st edition standards.




I have been playing D&D for since about 1980/81 myself, so I know exactly what you mean. Also, I've deleted some rooms, and changed the contents of others, since a lot of the original encounters just did not make sense, as was typical in 1E Adventures.



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> One more question the Grand Stairs as you enter from outside. The party has never gone down them?




Correct.



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> edit: and I notice you haven't used your... _bump?_ in awhile




Since you and Leif joined, I haven't had to use the *BUMP.*


----------



## Jerrand Redband

I meant how long they have been playing D&D.

Playing 26+/- months and finished lvl 1 hmmmm... let me do some math

lvl 2 =  26 months = 2010
lvl 3 =  26 months = 2012
lvl 4 =  26 months = 2014

o.k. temple destroyed 2015 or so and we start the Slave Lords playing 5th edition lol


----------



## Rhun

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Playing 26+/- months and finished lvl 1 hmmmm... let me do some math
> 
> lvl 2 =  26 months = 2010
> lvl 3 =  26 months = 2012
> lvl 4 =  26 months = 2014
> 
> o.k. temple destroyed 2015 or so and we start the Slave Lords playing 5th edition lol





Well, keep in mind that 26 months included intro to Hommlet, the Moathouse, Nulb, the Temple Proper and Level 1.

But point taken. Which is why it is all up to you guys. If you want to check every room (and let's not even mention the Nodes, which I plan on nerffing), we are looking at a avery long time.


----------



## Leif

I've also been playing DND since about 1980-81.  Yeah, the room-by-room approach is just a bad leftover habit that I would like to break.  Actually, though, we, or at leat I, didn't know whether we might find something interesting/useful in the unexplored portions of this level.  But Trevor is all for proceeding  into the depths of the temple.  He'd just prefer to have a relatively secure exit route beind him before we venture down there.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

A secure exit that's what I was wondering about also. If  we could secure some doors or make fall back areas for when were in trouble. Not Ragnok's style he's just going with the flo and bashing whatever pops up. Maybe we should rest/rethink/reequip for this just a suggestion.


----------



## Leif

I dunno, I think Ragnok may have the right idea!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Leave no stone unturned!


----------



## Jerrand Redband

*O.k.*

No problem for me as I'm on everyday    I suggest someone with a tactical character suggest a way for us to explore and not leave the temple so as not to give up ground. We can use supplies found and rooms we seal to rest in but after say a week or so we should then go back to Hommlet to restock, inform Lord Burne of progress, and just get a bit of air. lol Ragnok being a dwarf and not full of tactical knowhow wouldn't make these suggests he actually likes the way things are going(except we've run into like 6 empty rooms these last couple times). What I as the player would like is group consensus that we will search every room (gets my vote if we find a way to spend it up) and let the DM know that will be what is going to happen. Letting him know we will go in a certain pattern like clockwise or counter clockwise will give him a heads up as to where we will be next and maybe speed things up. And if we come to an empty room he will know whose standing guard and whose making search checks. I know anal but will be alittle faster I believe. Everytime Dm ask what is the group doing anyone can say the usual LOL


----------



## Legildur

Jerrand, I'm happy with a Standard Operating Procedure (SOP).

I guess that the SOP would include Trevor searching the door for traps and listening.

Not sure if having Ragnok on watch is the best allocation of resources though.  Would be better if he was near the door to help defend Trevor if surprised.


----------



## Scotley

*Verdis*

The warlock is happy with his traditional roll has rear guard and artillery.


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*

Sounds like a good plan to Trevor.  Make it so!

FYI:  I'll be out of town and unable to post from this Sunday evening until Tuesday night.


----------



## Jerrand Redband

*My 500th Post*

Where did these last two months go??

*SoP for Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA ToEE*
not usable till all players agree

1.Marching Order:
10'x10'  Trevor and Ragnok
            Kurt and Dara
           Verdis and Coriane
5'x5  open to suggestions

2.Exploration:
The party will always move in a counter-clockwise manor through the dungeon. If a turn counter-clockwise(west) is not avaiable they will explore alternates before continue on. Example walking down a corridor you come to a corner section that goes off to the east and the corridor contiues north. The party will explore the east corridor starting a new counter-clockwise pattern.Thus to avoid leaving enemies behind us?
note: need help with this lol

3.Coming to a door:                                                              Verdis checks for magic then Trevor listens, searches, disables, and unlocks. Door opens in- Coriane takes Trevor's spot and Ragnok kicks it open. Door opens out- Trevor opens it using it as cover, Coriane takes Dara's spot.

4.Searching empty room:
Verdis scans for magic aruas, then Trevor pokes around for traps. Trevor (+ two PC's with best search skill) comb through the room while the rest of the party stand watch in the hall.

5.Treasure aquired:
Only split up useful items found (mostly to those that can use them while exploring) Loose coins, jewerly, gems and other items thrown into a sack and carried by Ragnok."Do nae erry, eyes bein 'akein weary guid kair ofs knit alls."

All this is open to debate and suggestions but I think the next time we come to a room Rhun can say we SOPed it and it was empty.


----------



## Rhun

FYI guys...I want to apologize for the slow IC posting, but my time is limited, and it seems everytime I log in the site is running slower than an ochre jelly.

I hope to get the next IC post up today.


----------



## Leif

No need to keep apologizing Rhun.  Think it might be more productive if you spent the time running the game?   j/k.   Seriously, though, you don't need to worry about this.  We're not going anywhere.


----------



## Legildur

Yeah, the slow site speed is killing a lot of people.  I often click a link and then switch to another page showing another site and surf there anc check back every so often.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Aye laddies -- the slow speed be messin' wit me' sails.

As an aside -- looks like we're(you're) missin' a dwarf once agin'.


----------



## Scotley

Still very hit or miss for me too.


----------



## s@squ@tch

its been hard as h#ll to get into this site for the past day or so.... so sad.


----------



## Leif

Agreed!  I have found that for the last two days its been pretty much exclusively "miss" in fact.


----------



## Legildur

Regarding the wand, I think Leif has a point (even if it is to our disadvantage), as the caster level changes the pricing formula. From the SRD for a 1st level spell, the value of the wand is the caster level x750gp. So it is 750gp for a 1st level caster (ie 1d8+1), 1500gp for 2nd, 2250gp for 3rd, 3000gp for 4th, and 3750gp for a 5th level caster.

So I guess it depends on what 'wealth' you want to assume we have. I'm not sure where the wand originally came from, or what it might have cost as an indicator.


----------



## Leif

Wow!  I apologize for screwing us up, guys!  Somebody remind me to just shut up next time, ok?


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> Wow!  I apologize for screwing us up, guys!  Somebody remind me to just shut up next time, ok?



That's okay, gotta be fair to the DM.  Besides, when we protest against a DM decision that disadvantages us, we then have some credibility.

Rhun will be able to make a ruling based on the value the party is meant to have at this level.


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:


> FYI guys...I want to apologize for the slow IC posting, but my time is limited, and it seems everytime I log in the site is running slower than an ochre jelly.




I totally know what you mean. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> That's okay, gotta be fair to the DM.  Besides, when we protest against a DM decision that disadvantages us, we then have some credibility.



Hehehe, thanks!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Regarding the wand, I think Leif has a point (even if it is to our disadvantage), as the caster level changes the pricing formula. From the SRD for a 1st level spell, the value of the wand is the caster level x750gp. So it is 750gp for a 1st level caster (ie 1d8+1), 1500gp for 2nd, 2250gp for 3rd, 3000gp for 4th, and 3750gp for a 5th level caster.
> 
> So I guess it depends on what 'wealth' you want to assume we have. I'm not sure where the wand originally came from, or what it might have cost as an indicator.





You know, as an old school DM that has been playing the game for well over 20 years, I have to say that the whole wealth thing has never concerned me all that much (I can remember having 5th level fighters with +4 swords because of a lucky treasure roll, and it was still fun!). And Leif is correct that the crafter can set the caster level...but "realistically" speaking, what kind of cleric would make a wand to only heal the minimum amount. I seem to remember only charging the party 750gp for the wand when you bought it from the Church of St. Cuthbert, though. So I guess 1d8+1 is probably the proper amount after all.


----------



## Leif

Bummer!

Oh, sorry, I mean, YAY!   So our Immaculate Credibility survives, even though we have fewer hp? heh

Ok, Rhun, hurry up and make some arbitrary, draconic decision so that we can cash in our chips for this! hahaha

And you've got to stop talking about having played for over 20 years!  It reminds me that I'm nearing the 30-year mark!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Bummer!
> 
> Oh, sorry, I mean, YAY!   So our Immaculate Credibility survives, even though we have fewer hp? heh




Yes, your credibility remains intact at the expense of your healing ability. With that said, Kurt is probably better off using _Sacred Purification_ and keeping his blade in hand.



Leif said:


> Ok, Rhun, hurry up and make some arbitrary, draconic decision so that we can cash in our chips for this! hahaha




Hopefully sometime today, but it may be tonight depending on how busy I am with work.



Leif said:


> And you've got to stop talking about having played for over 20 years!  It reminds me that I'm nearing the 30-year mark!




You're a pup.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> You're a pup.



Don't I wish!!  Whoever heard of a 41-year-old pup??  No, I think that I've long-since graduated from pup to Full-Grown S.O.B. hehehehe


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Don't I wish!!  Whoever heard of a 41-year-old pup??  No, I think that I've long-since graduated from pup to Full-Grown S.O.B. hehehehe




He he. Well, as long as you're young at hear, right?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> He he. Well, as long as you're young at heart, right?



That's what they keep telling me.  Personally, I think they're just jockeying for more favorable treatment in my will, though.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> With that said, Kurt is probably better off using _Sacred Purification_ and keeping his blade in hand.



Yes, except that it heals ALL living creatures within 60ft radius..... that could actually make things worse for us by bringing more swords into the battle.

Kurt isn't confident enough to get off a cast CLW as his concentration check is only +9 v DC15.  He can't sheath the sword without drawing an AOO, and he can't pass the sword to his shield hand to hold as he is wearing a heavy shield (albeit made of mithral). We can't afford to lose Ragnok's hitting power and it is too risky to hope he takes the leader down on his turn, so Kurt has to make the sacrifice.

Kurt has 2 of those bursts left, and he saving them for when things are truly desperate - like when Trevor goes down.....

If we can take down the leader, then the 3 of us on the ground at the southern end will be able to clean up and then go to Dara's rescue. We can lick 'em!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Yes, except that it heals ALL living creatures within 60ft radius..... that could actually make things worse for us by bringing more swords into the battle.





You know, I guess I've kinda missed that "ALL" reading in the past. Too bad the enemy isn't undead, eh?


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> You know, I guess I've kinda missed that "ALL" reading in the past. Too bad the enemy isn't undead, eh?



yeah, it'd be a short battle in that case.  Kurt is more than willing to deal out some of the treatment with his sword, but he figures he was told by the church to look after these guys, and Ragnok's administered doses of the treatment are larger than Kurt's.

And for tactical positioning, we need to make sure we keep as many bodies up as possible, otherwise, we'll get swamped..


----------



## Legildur

Yeah, maybe that was a tougher fight than anticipated, but we were in a crappy tactical position.  If we'd been able to block them in the corridors, we'd have been right.  But with being surrounded and flanked (through failing to pull back to a single position), the numbers against us began to add up.

Our other issue is the lack of area of effect firepower.  Kurt is going to have to start stacking his 2nd level spell slots with Sound Bursts in order to wear them down a bit as they close.

Next level, we'd normally start getting access to Fireball. I don't know if warlocks get some AoE abilities or not. I hope so!!

And all hail the wands....


----------



## Leif

All I know is this:  Trevor is tired of getting the snot beat out of him every single fight.  I know we need more rogue abilities, but I'm still awfully tempted to take 3rd level fighter first.  Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> All I know is this:  Trevor is tired of getting the snot beat out of him every single fight.  I know we need more rogue abilities, but I'm still awfully tempted to take 3rd level fighter first.  Thoughts, anyone?



I hate to say it, but some of Trevor's tactical choices could have been better.  3.5e doesn't reward the bold that often.  Trevor would fight much better in partnership with someone like Dara and maximising his opportunities for sneak attack damage.

The 3rd level of Rogue grants you +1 to Will and Fort saves, an extra d6 on the sneak attack damage, and the +1 Trap Sense, aside from the bucket load of skill points.

The fighter level gets you +1 Ref/Will and an extra 2 hps on avg. Both classes grant +1 BAB.

I reckon that at this point (with Ragnok and Coraine already in the front line, and then Kurt, Dara and Trevor in the 2nd line, that more combat prowess is not strickly needed in the 2nd line. That is, I reckon a level of Rogue.

Any thoughts towards turning Trevor into an archer?


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:


> Yeah, maybe that was a tougher fight than anticipated, but we were in a crappy tactical position.  If we'd been able to block them in the corridors, we'd have been right.  But with being surrounded and flanked (through failing to pull back to a single position), the numbers against us began to add up.




They were quite a few... so the result isn't entirely unexpected. I think we did pretty well, considering the odds. 



> Our other issue is the lack of area of effect firepower.  Kurt is going to have to start stacking his 2nd level spell slots with Sound Bursts in order to wear them down a bit as they close.
> 
> Next level, we'd normally start getting access to Fireball.




Dara is "only" one level behind a full Sorcerer (she will level up as Sorcerer pretty much exclusively now... maaaybe, not sure yet, go into Eldritch Knight, which would mean the "loss" of another spell level).

But she will reach 3rd level spells at 7th level only, since she is 2 levels behind a single class Wizard.

At least, she will get access to 2nd level spells soon. 



> I don't know if warlocks get some AoE abilities or not. I hope so!!




Not that early, IIRC.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> I hate to say it, but some of Trevor's tactical choices could have been better.  3.5e doesn't reward the bold that often.  Trevor would fight much better in partnership with someone like Dara and maximising his opportunities for sneak attack damage.
> The 3rd level of Rogue grants you +1 to Will and Fort saves, an extra d6 on the sneak attack damage, and the +1 Trap Sense, aside from the bucket load of skill points.
> The fighter level gets you +1 Ref/Will and an extra 2 hps on avg. Both classes grant +1 BAB.
> I reckon that at this point (with Ragnok and Coraine already in the front line, and then Kurt, Dara and Trevor in the 2nd line, that more combat prowess is not strickly needed in the 2nd line. That is, I reckon a level of Rogue.
> Any thoughts towards turning Trevor into an archer?



Thanks for the observations and advice.  Yes, you're absolutely right, too.  Trevor thought, at first, that his limited fighter training would make more of a difference, but he sees now that it didn't do him as much good as he had hoped. Your advice is very good, and I think that a level of rogue would probably help the party more.  Now, if I can just remember that when it's time to level up again!

Hadn't actually thought about the archer thing, but he does have the proficiencies for it already.  Think that would be good?


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> Think that would be good?




Not really.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## s@squ@tch

IMO, the main issue with that encounter was the sheer number of combatants -- as well as their hp's, which prevented them from falling after one blow most of the time.

I think Ragnok is the only one in the party with the Cleave feat, and he was tied up with the leader for the majority of the encounter.

At the end of the day, AOE would have been helpful, but so would have been a better defensible room.

In other news, is this treasure list accurate?  I noticed that Coraine has no potions whatsoever, so it might be wise for us, as a group, to divy up the small items such as potions and scrolls.

Loot post


----------



## Leif

Did someone say Treasure Split?   Trevor is all for that!  And, never fear, Thanee, I shall suppress my urge for bloodletting and continue my progression as a rogue.  *sigh*  After all, that's what you guys let me join the game for!


----------



## Thanee

Archer just doesn't work well for a Rogue... that's all. Especially not, if you havn't got all the important Archery feats. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> Archer just doesn't work well for a Rogue...



Except for staying out of melee trouble, and getting the drop on the enemy (with sneak attack damage) when you are sneaking around....


----------



## Leif

Yes, both Thanee and Legildur have good points.  If Trevor was to become an archer, he would basically be trying to use the bow for sneak attacks.  But, actually, he could do that much right now, since he already has the proficiencies and the sneak attack abilities necessary.


----------



## Rhun

Yes, the treasure post is accurate (not counting anything from the fight you are currently in, of course), and I tried to divide things out based on when the new PCs joined the group. There are a lot of "?" on the post, because as far as I know, nobody has cast a detect magic in forever to see what you even have. I would really love to see you guys divy up some of the goods...it could be helpful.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> I would really love to see you guys divy up some of the goods...it could be helpful.




Those cure potions are starting to look mighty tasty right about now...

First chance we get, Verdis will turn his attention to examining the party treasure. We should go ahead and divy up the stuff that came before current members of the group joined so as to simplify future record keeping.


----------



## Thanee

I actually looked at the treasure list recently and wondered about the question marks... but forgot to ask, apparantly. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

> 14 Verdis - [RAGE] falchion vrs Gf 23 (success), damage 14
> 13 Dara -




  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

I can't be perfect ALL the time! That would be boring.


----------



## Thanee

Ah, and I was thinking Verdis was showing some hidden talents there... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

I was thinking of taking a level of barbarian for Verdis next time around and just wanted to try it out...


----------



## Legildur

I jumped to conclusions that Trevor wouldn't want the longsword, but Kurt won't take that.  For some reason I thought Coraine used a battleaxe (and I see he used to until s@squ@tch took over).

Kurt will allow Trevor the magical longsword, but can Kurt have Coraine's existing magical longsword +1?

Aside from that, Kurt doesn't really desire anything of the loot.

Anyone seen Jerrand aka Ragnok around?


----------



## Thanee

Good point about Coraine's existing longsword... that should be put to use as well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> Good point about Coraine's existing longsword... that should be put to use as well.



Is Dara only using a falchion for style?  Or would she want a longsword???


----------



## Leif

Like I said in my OOC comment in the IC thread, Kurt is welcome to take this sword.  Trevor will take it, of course, but I do feel a wee bit guilty, since I have been in the game a lot less time than most of you, and this is the first magic weapon that we have found since I joined, at least as far as I remember.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt has a masterwork longsword, and so not much difference to him.

Besides, Kurt's powers lie elsewhere...


----------



## s@squ@tch

I hate to seem like I was grabbing good loot without the groups ok, but I saw "more powerful longsword than my current one!!!" 

Anyway, yes, when I took over Coraine, I adjusted the battle axe to a longsword (since it is Heironious' favored weapon, which I thought made more sense).

In that vein, I think it is most appropriate to give Kurt my old blade, as it has been used with Heironious' grace and wisdom.  Whereas Trevor takes the other magical blade found.


----------



## Legildur

Thanks s@squ@tch.  Kurt will gladly wield that blade.  And the reasoning makes good sense IC to me.  But Dara then gets first pick of the next thing that comes our way.

Besides, who's for the cloak?  Assuming it is a cloak of resistance, well Kurt already has a vest of resistance, so exlude him on that.  Bag of Holding? Is that the other item?  Not fussed about that, but anyone of us would make use of it, but my instinct says give it to Verdis.

I say we find a safe spot on the upper level and camp there overnight - route out would be the same way we came in.  This time Kurt will load for bear (ie Sound Burst) as our only AoE ability (I might have to look at the alternate source books that Rhun allows and see if there are any decent spells in there).


----------



## Legildur

Rhun, I've updated Kurt's character sheet for Coraine's longsword +1, consequently you'll need to make an amendment to the summary stats you have posted - should be attack +8 for 1d8+4.


----------



## Leif

Ok, I'm confused!  What sword does Trevor have now?  His old one or a shiny, new one?


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> Ok, I'm confused!  What sword does Trevor have now?  His old one or a shiny, new one?



I thought he was getting the lesser of the two looted swords. Probably +1.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> I thought he was getting the lesser of the two looted swords. Probably +1.



Ok, that sounds great to me!  Just wanted to make sure. 

And what do you mean, "probably?"  Don't you know the bonus of the sword?  It is one that's been in the party for awhile, isn't it?


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> And what do you mean, "probably?"  Don't you know the bonus of the sword?  It is one that's been in the party for awhile, isn't it?



No.  Coraine is giving Kurt his old sword. That's the only one with a known bonus thus far (+1).

Coraine has taken the 'stronger' of the two looted magical longswords, leaving the 'lesser' sword for Trevor.


----------



## Thanee

Well, technically speaking, a faint aura weapon is _always_ a +1, so Trevor will get a _+1 longsword_.

The moderate aura could be +2 or +3, but +3 is unlikely, so we can safely assume a _+2 longsword_ here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee the Learned  is correct. Kurt and Trevor now have +1 longswords, and Coraine has a +2 longsword.

I may just start telling you exactly what you find; it kills the mystery of finding out, but it may prove more convenient in a PBP atmosphere. Especially since the further into the Temple you go, the more valuables you will find.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I've updated Coraine's sheet with the +2 longsword.  His combat stats are now +10 to hit 1d8+5 dmg.

As far as the other loot goes, SOMEONE needs to carry the bag of holding (hopefully that is what it is) and put all of our loot from the loot post into it (except for the pointy weapons)

The things that need divvied out at this point are:

Potions of:  Cure Moderate Wounds, Shield of Faith +2, 2x Reduce Person, 3x CLW, Barkskin (+2), Blur, Oil of Magic Weapon

Scrolls:  2x (Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy) and (Ray of Enfeeblement, Grease, Pyrotechnics)

I suggest splitting the scrolls between Kurt, Verdis and Dara -- one each?   

Spreading the healing potions around those who cannot heal themselves (All but Kurt and Coraine), the Oil of Magic Weapon would be idealy suited for someone with a non-magical weapon.  Barkskin would be helpful for Ragnok, Coraine would be interested in the Shield of Faith (+2).  Blur for Trevor?

Reduce Person doesn't seem to useful, so could keep those to sell.


----------



## Legildur

s@squ@tch said:


> Potions of:  Cure Moderate Wounds, Shield of Faith +2, 2x Reduce Person, 3x CLW, Barkskin (+2), Blur, Oil of Magic Weapon
> 
> Scrolls:  2x (Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy) and (Ray of Enfeeblement, Grease, Pyrotechnics)
> 
> I suggest splitting the scrolls between Kurt, Verdis and Dara -- one each?
> 
> Spreading the healing potions around those who cannot heal themselves (All but Kurt and Coraine), the Oil of Magic Weapon would be idealy suited for someone with a non-magical weapon.  Barkskin would be helpful for Ragnok, Coraine would be interested in the Shield of Faith (+2).  Blur for Trevor?
> 
> Reduce Person doesn't seem to useful, so could keep those to sell.



Cure potion allocation makes sense to me.  Is that one divine scroll with 3 spells and one arcane with 3 spells, or some other combination.  Makes sense for Kurt to take the divine scroll though.

Oil of Magic Weapon to Dara.  And Dara also needs to be aware that Kurt has Magic Weapon as a domain spell - was planning on using it for MW longsword or crossbow, but now he has a magical sword he can spend it on someone else.  I think Kurt already has a oil of magic weapon as well, so Dara may as well have that (I'll check later and get back on that).

Potion of Reduce Person may help Trevor with scouting.


----------



## Rhun

Here you go...total loot, update with what everything is. There is quite a bit here, so divy it up. The magic longswords aren't noted, as you should have already added them to your character sheets.


*Treasure Found BEFORE Kurt*

PP: 153
GP: 2757
SP: 833
CP: 591

3 potions (Cure Moderate Wounds, Shield of Faith +2, Reduce Person)
Jeweled Dagger worth 375gp
2 potions (Jump, Aid)
Battleaxe, masterwork 
Silver dishes, worth 120 gp (8 lb total weight)
3 pieces onyx, worth 45 gp each 
Tourmaline worth 125 gp
Platinum Belt worth 355 gp
6 pieces of bloo & moonstone, worth 50 gp each 
Waraxe (mastercraft)
Gold & amber bracelet worth 200 gp value
Vial of oil (bless weapon)

*Treasure Found AFTER Kurt*
PP: 
GP: 998
SP: 611
CP: 263

Heavy shield, mithril
Ivory statuette worth 85gp
Gold & carnelian brooch worth 550gp
Silver scroll tube worth 35gp
Arcane scroll of three spells (_Ray of Enfeeblement, grease, and pyrotechnics_)
Gold & ruby necklace worth 1100gp
3 Potions of _Cure Light Wounds_

*Treasure Found AFTER Trevor*
PP: 36
GP: 287
SP: 212
CP: 174
12 ermine pelts worth 4gp each
20 agates worth 15gp each
2 pounds coffee worth 25gp/pound
20 gems (a half dozen purplish violines, three milky hyalines, an orange flecked sunstone, and a dozen agates of different varieties) worth approximately 10gp each
Gold and jet neck chain worth 200gp
Silver and jet neck chain worth 70gp
2 longswords, masterwork
Chainmail, masterwork
Cloak of Resistance +1
Bag of Holding, Type I

Received from Burne
Arcane Scroll (_Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy_)
Arcane Scroll (_Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy_)
Potion of _Barkskin_ (+2)
Oil of _Magic Weapon_
Potion of _Reduce Person_
Potion of _Blur_


Otto's Chilled Wine Bag: This bag holds up to 4 bottles of wine, and keeps them continuously chilled. This is a Prestidigitation effect, but it can only be used to chill wine bottles. The bag can be used to store other objects, but they are not chilled or otherwise affected. Market Value: 500gp. (Currently holds St. Jarna's Red, Blue Mountain Special Reserve, Elven Plum Wine, and Lortmill Farms White)


----------



## Leif

Ok, I've added the Potion of Blur and a +1 longsword to Trev's sheet.  Thanks! 

Do you folks want to divvy up ALL the loot now?  Seems like kind of a chore, but may be worthwhile, especially if we can buy some new goodies with it.  I say we should DEFINITELY leave the dungeon before we do any of this.  Let's get somewhere safe ASAP, please?


----------



## s@squ@tch

First priority is to divy up all the magical gear that can be of use.

We should throw the rest of the mundane stuff into the bag of holding to sell once we get back to civilization.


----------



## Legildur

s@squ@tch said:


> First priority is to divy up all the magical gear that can be of use.
> 
> We should throw the rest of the mundane stuff into the bag of holding to sell once we get back to civilization.



Agreed.  Might need the magical stuff on the way out.


----------



## Leif

I agree as well.


----------



## Legildur

Kurt is all for staying within the Temple on the 1st level (assuming there is a suitable place).  I don't see a burning need to return to any nearby town, and then to renegotiate the entry again.  But he'll be swayed by the group consensus.


----------



## Leif

Ooops, I put Trev's opinion in the IC thread.  Sorry about that.  But, having read Kurt/Legildur's views, I may be of a differing opinion from what I expressed there.  What, exactly, is involved in "renegotiating the entry?"  Trev does long to feel the cool night air on his face, and feel the breeze, but he's also perfectly content to remain below.  And, if remaining below will mean less danger for the group, then "SAFETY FIRST," I always say!


----------



## Legildur

Rhun,

Once we've rested (assuming no dramas there), I'll put up Kurt's spell selection (I wish we were 5th level!), but that is based almost purely on the core rule books.

Once I get a chance to review the other books in use (mainly CD, CArc, CAdv, CW), then I might revise the spell list slightly.

Obviously need some offensive spell power, particularly Area of Effect stuff.

Legildur


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Rhun,
> 
> Once we've rested (assuming no dramas there), I'll put up Kurt's spell selection (I wish we were 5th level!), but that is based almost purely on the core rule books.





Actually, I want you guys to go ahead and "UP" your PCs to 5th level even though you are a couple hundred XPs away. Don't change your XPs...I'll just assume that your next battle goes toward the amount needed to reach 5th, but I don't want to bog down the game in the middle of exploration while you level. Sound fair?


----------



## Leif

Sounds WAY more than fair to me!  I'll sure take summa dat!  I'll get Trev his third Rogue level tonight!  (Your fixed hp rule for a d6 gives him 4hp, no?)


----------



## Scotley

Excellent, I'll get Verdis upped soon with another warlock level!


----------



## Rhun

Hit Points...

D4=3
D6=4
D8=5
D10=6
D12=7


----------



## Leif

That's what I thought.


----------



## Legildur

Awesome! And just as I'm about to enter a planning day for work and unable to action this for 12 hours!!!

PS Checked allowable books for other spells (1st and 2nd level), and didn't really find anything aside from Resurgence that Kurt 'had to have'.  Might be a different story for 3rd level spells though....


----------



## Legildur

Kurt updated for 5th level and ready to go dispense some of Heironeous' treatment!


----------



## Rhun

As soon as everyone checks in that their PCs are update to level 5, we will continue IC.

Also, please make sure you divy up the loot as needed. Anything you take, add to your character sheet, and let me know so I can remove it from the loot list. Thanks!


----------



## Thanee

Yay! 

And a note... I'm going on holiday from the 7th til the 18th. Might have internet, or not.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Verdis is now ready for 5th level. His EB jumped from 2d6 to 3d6! 

We should really share out the coins, gems, art objects etc. obtained prior to the current line up. How many shares should be taken at each breakpoint?


----------



## Rhun

First Breakpoint is Coraine, Ragnok, Dara, and Verdis...so 4 shares.
Second Breakpoint is Coraine, Ragnok, Dara, Verdis and Kurt...so 5 shares.
Third Breakpoint is all of you...so 6 shares.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Wow, I come back and find that I have to update Coraine for 5th level.  What a chore.  

Now, he can finally start to pursue his magical interest with a level in Wizard...  

Coraine is updated.  Pal4/Adept 1


----------



## Legildur

s@squ@tch said:


> Now, he can finally start to pursue his magical interest with a level in Wizard...
> 
> Coraine is updated.  Pal4/Adept 1



I'm interested to know where you are going with this..... A straight paladin can be an awesome fighting machine when you know you are predominantly fighting evil.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> I'm interested to know where you are going with this..... A straight paladin can be an awesome fighting machine when you know you are predominantly fighting evil.





And we know you'll be predominantly fighting evil.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> I'm interested to know where you are going with this..... A straight paladin can be an awesome fighting machine when you know you are predominantly fighting evil.





And we know you'll be predominantly fighting evil.


----------



## Leif

Trevor is leveled up to 5th (Ftr 2, Rogue 3), but I don't understand the treasure division.  How much do I get?

And what can we spend it on, anyway?  Are magic items available for purchase?  One thing Trevor would like to pick up, if possible, is a magic shield....


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Trevor is leveled up to 5th (Ftr 2, Rogue 3), but I don't understand the treasure division.  How much do I get?




Trevor gets a share of the treasure after the last breakpoint, title: Treasure Found AFTER Trevor.



Leif said:


> And what can we spend it on, anyway?  Are magic items available for purchase?  One thing Trevor would like to pick up, if possible, is a magic shield....




Currently you can spend it on anything. You are camping in a clearing in the middle of the forest.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Trevor gets a share of the treasure after the last breakpoint, title: Treasure Found AFTER Trevor.



Okay.


Rhun said:


> Currently you can spend it on anything. You are camping in a clearing in the middle of the forest.



Well, DUHHHH, what I meant was, "What will the Gracious DM permit IF and WHEN we visit civilization again."  Oh, and I think you meant to say that we CAN'T spend it on anything.


----------



## Leif

Oh, and, I'll ask my fellow pcs, may one presume that we will be making an equal division of the loot?  By my calculations that should come to somewhere in the neighborhood of 2,977 + gp each, for the last split, right?

[For my own reference, treasure is in post #632]


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> Oh, and, I'll ask my fellow pcs, may one presume that we will be making an equal division of the loot?  By my calculations that should come to somewhere in the neighborhood of 2,977 + gp each, for the last split, right?



The calculation is probably correct, but keep in mind that Kurt is getting through the wands pretty quick and it may be worth our collective while to purchase a new one soon.  They certainly make a difference in our survivability and longevity.

Rhun, are you going to recruit again to replace Jerrand (what happened there?) playing Ragnok?


----------



## Leif

Well, as the DM so politely informed me very recently, we won't be buying any wands or anything else right now, because we're out in the WOODS!  hehehe.....  But, seriously, yes, I agree that investing in another wand is definitely a good idea.  We should be able to afford a wand of _Cure Moderate Wounds_, shouldn't we?

Or, actually, it might be more cost-effective to just get a wand of _Cure Light_ with a CL as high as we can afford, hopefully we could max it out at CL5.


----------



## Legildur

double post - I swear the other one wasn't there when I checked!!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> We should be able to afford a wand of _Cure Moderate Wounds_, shouldn't we?
> 
> Or, actually, it might be more cost-effective to just get a wand of _Cure Light_ with a CL as high as we can afford, hopefully we could max it out at 5.




Hmm, making the questionable assumption that we can get a wand of cure light wounds level 5 for 3,750 or a cure moderate at level 3 (min for a second level spell) for book price of 4500 or several cure light wands at level one for 750 each--what makes the most sense? 

Average cure for l1 clw is 5.5, l5 clw is 9.5, l3 cure moderate is 12.   750 gp/(50x5.5 hp)=2.72 gp/average hp of cure. 3,750 gp/(50chargesx9.5 hp)=7.89 gp/average hp of cure. 4,500 gp/(50x12 hp)=7.5 gp/average hp of cure. So the regular first level wands are by far the most cost effective source of healing. However, in the heat of battle if getting the most hp points per charge is more important then the cure moderate gives the most hp at a slightly better cost than the l5 cure light. If we plan to do our curing between fights then the cheapest wands are best. 

Perhaps in addition to a cure light wand or two, it would be cost effective to have our party healer pen a few scrolls of their best cure spells at their highest level they can cast for those times when the most healing is needed. The material cost plus a little extra for the experience points could come from party treasure.


----------



## Scotley

Treasure summary

First break shares to Coraine, Ragnok, Dara, and Verdis

5896.21 or 1474.05 each
With 
potions 
-Cure Moderate Wounds
-Shield of Faith +2
-Reduce Person
-Jump
-Aid
-Bless Weapon oil

Battleaxe, masterwork 155 gp sale value
Waraxe (mastercraft) 165 gp sale value
--Or another 80 gp each if no one wants them. 

I suggest we keep all the potions in party treasure, and sell the axes (assuming half value for sale items is that's okay with Rhun). We do need to decide who is carrying them. I would suggest Verdis carry the cure moderate to administer to a fallen comrade, especially when our healers are down or otherwise occupied. The bless weapon oil and shield of faith should be in the hands of front line warriors.


----------



## Scotley

Treasure Summary 

Second break shares to Coraine, Ragnok, Dara, Verdis and Kurt

2831.73 gp value for 5 shares of 566.35

Arcane scroll of three spells (Ray of Enfeeblement, grease, and pyrotechnics)
3 Potions of Cure Light Wounds

Verdis has a decent chance to make the scroll work and would carry it for use to benefit the party if no one else is interested.
The Cure light wounds should remain in party treasure split among three different characters, imho.


----------



## Scotley

Treasure Summary

Third break point shares to Coraine, Ragnok, Dara, Verdis, Kurt and Trevor

1537.94 gp or 6 shares of 256.32 gp

Plus
2 longswords, masterwork worth 315 gp
Chainmail, masterwork worth 150 gp 

or another 77.5 gp each if no one wants them.

Cloak of Resistance +1
Bag of Holding, Type I

Received from Burne
Arcane Scroll (Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy)
Arcane Scroll (Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy)
Potion of Barkskin (+2)
Oil of Magic Weapon
Potion of Reduce Person
Potion of Blur--Taken by Trevor


Otto's Chilled Wine Bag: This bag holds up to 4 bottles of wine, and keeps them continuously chilled. This is a Prestidigitation effect, but it can only be used to chill wine bottles. The bag can be used to store other objects, but they are not chilled or otherwise affected. Market Value: 500gp. (Currently holds St. Jarna's Red, [Blue Mountain Special Reserve--we drank this one], Elven Plum Wine, and Lortmill Farms White)


Again the potions and scrolls should stay in party treasure, but their locations should be determined. The Wine bag and the bag of holding could stay with the group too.

If no one else is going to ask for it, Verdis would take the cloak of resistance +1.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Well, DUHHHH, what I meant was, "What will the Gracious DM permit IF and WHEN we visit civilization again."  Oh, and I think you meant to say that we CAN'T spend it on anything.





Well, keep in mind, the closest village is Nulb, in which very little is available. Hommlet has greater resources, with the Church of St. Cuthbert and the wizard Burne, but it is still a small community...while some items will certainly be available there, it is really going to depend on what you are looking for.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Rhun, are you going to recruit again to replace Jerrand (what happened there?) playing Ragnok?





Actually, at this point I am leaning toward figuring out how to write Ragnok out; he isn't the type to just abandon you, and it would feel right just to slaughter him out of turn, either. But the truth is, your group has plenty of melee fighters, and he really isn't all that necessary.


----------



## Rhun

Don't forget...the most cost effective "out of combat" healing is probably a wand of lesser vigor: 11hp for 750gp.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Perhaps in addition to a cure light wand or two, it would be cost effective to have our party healer pen a few scrolls of their best cure spells at their highest level they can cast for those times when the most healing is needed. The material cost plus a little extra for the experience points could come from party treasure.



Can't fault the logic of the Scotley one!

Damn, I hate it when he's right!  (Unless he agrees with me, that is.)


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Actually, at this point I am leaning toward figuring out how to write Ragnok out; he isn't the type to just abandon you, and it would feel right just to slaughter him out of turn, either. But the truth is, your group has plenty of melee fighters, and he really isn't all that necessary.



I disagree 

An extra meatshield is always a good idea.  Besides, all the other melee warriors are busy diluting their melee ability!  Ragnok is our heavy hitter.


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> Can't fault the logic of the Scotley one!
> 
> Damn, I hate it when he's right!  (Unless he agrees with me, that is.)



Except Kurt doesn't have the Scribe Scroll feat....


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> Except Kurt doesn't have the Scribe Scroll feat....



Ok... that's something of a fly in our ointment for sure.  Very well, then, back to Plan A -- Buy Scrolls?


----------



## Boddynock

Hi, guys! 

Uh, Rhun, I know this is a bit strange ... but I find that this is the only game among those which I left which I'm consistently following. Since I'm reading the thread anyway, if it would be useful, I could help run Ragnok for you. He's fairly straightforward, so shouldn't take too much soul-searching to run. 

Unfortunately, life is still majorly hectic, so I couldn't promise to be completely on top of posting, but if you want to keep Ragnok going and would like some help, I'd be happy to give it a go.

'Nock


----------



## Leif

Boddy!!!  You've come home!

Oh, please, Rhun, please, preeeety please, can we keep him???


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> Boddy!!!  You've come home!
> 
> Oh, please, Rhun, please, preeeety please, can we keep him???



Seconded!!  Always good to have another Aussie on board.


----------



## Rhun

I'm more than happy to have Boddy's help in running Ragnok.


----------



## Leif

YAY!!!!  

(and the people feasted upon the lambs, and the sheep, and the fishes, and the octopuses, and the.....)


----------



## Boddynock

Cool! 

And now, I guess the first order of business is, do you want a Scottish accent? He's been through a variety of changes lately - probably due to the stress. The thing is, I'm no good at faking a Scottie, so I'd be using whoohoo!. Now that's fine, but I think it makes him even more incomprehensible - so do you guys want to go with the pain? 

Next thing, I guess, is to take him to 5th level. Rhun, do you want me to cut and paste from Jerrand's CS?


----------



## Leif

Shoot, I couldn't tell WHAT in the world he was saying when Jerrand was at his helm, so I'm not worried about your brogue!


----------



## Legildur

Don't bother with the accent too much!!! Just grunt and hit things - hard!


----------



## Boddynock

Yeah, I'm not really all that enamoured of Scottish dwarves- not *all* the time, anyway - so unless someone really pushes for it, I think I'll drop the accent (which was a later addition, anyway).


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:


> Next thing, I guess, is to take him to 5th level. Rhun, do you want me to cut and paste from Jerrand's CS?





That works for me.


----------



## Rhun

I haven't looked over your character sheets yet...have you guys got the loot split up and added? Chop chop!!!

Let's get that done, so we can proceed. With another level, you guys should be able to inflict some serious damage on the denizens of the Temple this time around...


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1 Lngswd+9,1-8+4, F+9,R+8,W+4*

To facilitate the loot split, can you give us the percentage value we can get for selling the non-monetary items?  Should we assume 50%, or are you feeling more generous than that?  And does anyone desire to keep any of the m/w weapons or anything else, or will it all be cashed in?


----------



## Rhun

Yep, assume 50% resale value, since that is kinda what the game is based on.


----------



## Leif

Ok, so that gives us a final talley of:
36 pp
686 gp
212 sp
174 cp
plus a few m/w weapons and assorted magic goodies.  Trevor has no interest in any of the magic items except the _Bag of Holding_, but that seems to be something that we might want to think about having party ownership of for the moment at least.  As far as shares go, let's see, we've got Trevor, Dara, Coraine, Ragnok, Verdis, and Kurt.  That's everybody, isn't it?  if so, the split will be:  6 pp, 50 gp, 35 sp, 29 cp, with 386 gp and 2 sp left in party treasure to buy more healing wands/potions.  How does that grab everybody?


----------



## Legildur

Thanks Leif. I'm happy with the split of monetary treasure, but I may just make an executive decision on the magical loot just so we can keep moving.  I've held off on doing so because I'm a late comer to this game.  Thrashing it out IC would be time consuming and bore Rhun.  And it is only the magical items that we can make immediate use of in any case.


----------



## Legildur

*Item Distribution*

My proposed distibution taking into account existing equipment and who was present when items were found.

All arcane stuff went to Verdis, as I believe he is the only one who can make some use of it.

Don't know who take Otto's wine chiller bag.... and there are a couple of question marks about the MW waraxe and the 3x potions CLW. Still, gives us something to work on.

[sblock=By Item]_Treasure Found BEFORE Kurt (Dara, Verdis, Coraine, Ragnok)_
Potion Cure Moderate Wounds (Ragnok)
Potion Shield of Faith +2 (Dara)
Potion Reduce Person (Verdis)
Potion Jump (Coraine)
Potion Aid (Ragnok)
Oil of Bless Weapon (Coraine)
Battleaxe, masterwork 
Waraxe (masterwork) (Norryjar?) (Ragnok)

_Treasure Found AFTER Kurt (Dara, Verdis, Coraine, Ragnok, Kurt)_Heavy shield, mithril (Kurt)
Arcane scroll of three spells (Ray of Enfeeblement, grease, and pyrotechnics) (Verdis)
3 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (Dara, Coraine, Ragnok)

_Treasure Found AFTER Trevor_
2 longswords, masterwork
Chainmail, masterwork
Cloak of Resistance +1 (Dara)
Bag of Holding, Type I (Verdis)

_Received from Burne_
Arcane Scroll (Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy) (Verdis)
Arcane Scroll (Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy) (Dara)
Potion of Barkskin (+2) (Ragnok)
Oil of Magic Weapon (Dara)
Potion of Reduce Person (Trevor)
Potion of Blur (Ragnok)

Otto's Chilled Wine Bag (?)[/sblock][sblock=By Person][sblock=Coraine]Potion Jump
Potion of Cure Light Wounds
Oil of Bless Weapon
Potion Aid[/sblock][sblock=Dara]Potion Shield of Faith +2
Potion of Cure Light Wounds
Arcane Scroll (Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy)
Cloak of Resistance +1
Oil of Magic Weapon[/sblock][sblock=Ragnok]Waraxe (masterwork) (Norryjar?)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds
Potion Cure Moderate Wounds
Potion of Barkskin (+2)
Potion of Blur[/sblock][sblock=Verdis]Potion Reduce Person
Arcane scroll of three spells (Ray of Enfeeblement, grease, and pyrotechnics)
3 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (already on character sheet?)
Bag of Holding, Type I
Arcane Scroll (Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy)[/sblock][sblock=Kurt]Heavy shield, mithril[/sblock][sblock=Trevor]Potion of Reduce Person[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Leif

No problem!  I had some free time, so I thought that just figuring the split would be the fastest way to go.  We need to see about getting another healing Wand before we go back, though.  And I guess Kurt is the best one to see about that.  Any thoughts, Legildur or Rhun?  Why don't we just take all of the items that aren't going to be claimed by someone, the money for buying more healing items, and the healing potions we already have, and keep them in the Bag of Holding with the rest of our loot?


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> We need to see about getting another healing Wand before we go back, though.  And I guess Kurt is the best one to see about that.  Any thoughts, Legildur or Rhun?  Why don't we just take all of the items that aren't going to be claimed by someone, the money for buying more healing items, and the healing potions we already have, and keep them in the Bag of Holding with the rest of our loot?



Can't put sharp stuff in the bag.

There is nowhere nearby to purchase a wand, so we have to make do with what we have available (good for probably two more delves).


----------



## Boddynock

Right, Ragnok at level 5 is posted here. I haven't included the latest treasure split as yet (and I haven't checked previous treasure levels - too hard!)

Ready to rock and roll.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> Can't put sharp stuff in the bag.



I knew that, really I did!   Think we can just find a good place to hide the weapons/sharp stuff then?


----------



## Leif

Legildur, I'm good with your distribution of the magic treasure.  Since his friends gave him their 'castoff' +1 longsword, Trevor is pretty much willing to accept whatever they want!  And the Potion of _Reduce Person_ makes a nice cherrry on top! 

By the Way, I just want to let you all know how sorry I am that your characters aren't as cool as Trevor.  Tough Break!


----------



## Scotley

I'm happy with Legildur's split. The potions already on Verdis' sheet are not the ones from the treasure hoard. We should keep all the stuff nobody wants in the bag of holding--presuming the swords have sheaths and we can find some blankets or something to wrap the axes in when we go back into the temple. Verdis will take the silver scroll case as part of his share of monetary treasure and put the scrolls inside. We should plan to sell the stuff nobody wants/can use and add some future treasure to it for new healing items. Then we can go ahead and make a split on the monetary treasure.


----------



## Leif

Scotley, you did see Post #688 for the monetary split, didn't you?


----------



## Scotley

Yes, I intended to convey agreement with it in my post. I was just saying I would take the scroll case in place of some of the coins.


----------



## Leif

So that's more coins for the rest of us to split?  (At least, I don't THINK I added the value of the scroll case to the total!)  How much is the value of the scrollcase, anyway?  (In case I messed up and have to reimburse the party for it out-of-pocket/pouch!)

Oh, yeah, and Legildur said that he thought that Verids was the only one who could use the arcane items, but can't Dara use them as well?


----------



## Scotley

So Leif, the division you made is just for the coins and does not include gems, jewelry or other valuables? The silver Scroll case it worth 35 gp. 

Dara should indeed carry some of the scrolls. As a sorceress she should be able to use them all.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Fine with me.  Should I write down the #'s on Legildur's post on my sheet?


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> So Leif, the division you made is just for the coins and does not include gems, jewelry or other valuables? The silver Scroll case it worth 35 gp.
> 
> Dara should indeed carry some of the scrolls. As a sorceress she should be able to use them all.



No, I included all the other valuables like gems, etc.  Just not the scrollcase, I think.  (Not positive about this, though.)


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> Fine with me.  Should I write down the #'s on Legildur's post on my sheet?



Unless you want to donate your share to a worthy cause, like Trevor's pockets!


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> Oh, yeah, and Legildur said that he thought that Verids was the only one who could use the arcane items, but can't Dara use them as well?



Oh man!  What a screw up!!  Yeah, you are so right!!  I'll leave it for those two to sort them out.  I consider scrolls (like the healing wands) as a consumable party resource - doesn't matter who can use them, just as long as someone does.  However, I suspect that Verdis is more likely to have the opportunity to employ them.


----------



## Leif

But it is also true that we don't want to have all of our arcane eggs in one basket!  Dara needs to be supplied with some resources in the horrible event that Verdis is incapacitated or otherwise unable to use them.  If nothing else, Dara just might hold onto some of the items until Verdis needs them?


----------



## Scotley

To my understanding we have three arcane scrolls, two of which are duplicates. I say Dara and Verdis each take one of those and Verdis take the unique one.


----------



## Legildur

Scotley said:


> To my understanding we have three arcane scrolls, two of which are duplicates. I say Dara and Verdis each take one of those and Verdis take the unique one.



Done. I've amended post #690 to reflect this change and to distribute the 3 potions of Cure Light Wounds to Coraine, Dara and Ragnok (those warriors who were present when that loot was obtained).


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun, at some stage it'd make sense to upgrade Norryjar. I know that's going to take time (if it's even possible, given the resources available) - but there's no way that Ragnok's going to use anything other than his ancestral weapon, which could compromise the effectiveness of the character as we head deeper into the Temple. He's got enough cash at the moment for a +1 enhancement.

What do you think? Is there any way this would be workable? (I guess I could have him leave Norryjar with the appropriate crafter and go back to the Temple with the MW axe that's floating around. At least that'd give him something to grumble about.  )


----------



## Thanee

Treasure distribution, as per Post #690 by Legildur, is fine with me... will add the items to my sheet, so I don't forget about them, when we might come into the situation to need their aid. 

Also, I'm still undecided what spell to take for my first 2nd level spell to alleviate our lack of area effect attacks...

I'm thinking about _Fireburst_, which would offer good area damage, but only in a 10 ft. radius *around* Dara, which makes it a bit tricky to use, though Dara is maneuverable enough to use it, _Whirling Blade_, which gives a decent 60 ft. line attack, _Glitterdust_, no damage, but still a very good area attack, or _Web_, another non-damage spell, but down in the dungeon it is a very effective means to lessen the impact of overwhelming odds.

What do you think? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Rhun: Can we use the Retraining options from PHB2?

Specifically, I would like to swap the _Critical Strike_ spell, which I do not seem to use much (or at all ) for the _Fist of Stone_ spell (from Complete Arcane), which would better support Dara's melee attacks.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> Also, I'm still undecided what spell to take for my first 2nd level spell to alleviate our lack of area effect attacks...



I think it might be hard to go past _Web_ for the battlefield control.

I'm currently playing in a live group in the World's Largest Dungeon.  The sorcerer player is usually of the 'he who hits hardest wins' camp, so I was quite surprised when we were able to convince him to take _Wall of Ice_ and _Wall of Force_ spells - I can't begin to count the times that they have not only allowed us to control the battle, but have quite literally saved our hides on a number of occasions, ie to flee!

The player also now recognises the value of battlefield control.


----------



## Thanee

Yep, _Web_ might very well be the most useful one right now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

I agree web is hard to beat. You might also take a look at Ice Knife from Spell Compendium. It is a pretty effective attack spell against one target, but when you miss is does 10' burst area cold damage. Given my luck with invisible castle it is kinda nice getting a second chance when I miss.


----------



## Leif

Thanee,

I concur that _Web_ is probably the best choice available for what you want to accomplish.  (Forget _Ice Knife_, Scotley's just trying to be difficult!  )


----------



## Scotley

'trying to be difficult'? 

I thought I was succeeding.


----------



## Leif

I guess I was 'trying' to be nice.


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:


> Rhun, at some stage it'd make sense to upgrade Norryjar. I know that's going to take time (if it's even possible, given the resources available) - but there's no way that Ragnok's going to use anything other than his ancestral weapon, which could compromise the effectiveness of the character as we head deeper into the Temple. He's got enough cash at the moment for a +1 enhancement.
> 
> What do you think? Is there any way this would be workable? (I guess I could have him leave Norryjar with the appropriate crafter and go back to the Temple with the MW axe that's floating around. At least that'd give him something to grumble about.  )





Absolutely. I had already given this some thought...perhaps in his studies, Burne has learnt how to unlock some of Norryjar's ancient powers. All he needs from Ragnok is the appropriate amount of gold for the components needed for the ritual to do so, and a little time...how does that sound?


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> @Rhun: Can we use the Retraining options from PHB2?
> 
> Specifically, I would like to swap the _Critical Strike_ spell, which I do not seem to use much (or at all ) for the _Fist of Stone_ spell (from Complete Arcane), which would better support Dara's melee attacks.





I am fine with this. Make it so.


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:


> Absolutely. I had already given this some thought...perhaps in his studies, Burne has learnt how to unlock some of Norryjar's ancient powers. All he needs from Ragnok is the appropriate amount of gold for the components needed for the ritual to do so, and a little time...how does that sound?



That'd be great! 

I presume that Burne could progressively unlock those 'ancient powers'?

At any rate, all Ragnok can afford at the moment is the +1, which is a prerequisite for any other powers Norryjar may have, so let's go with that. Next time we come out of the Temple, he'll want to go to Hommlet to see the mage.


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:


> That'd be great!
> 
> I presume that Burne could progressively unlock those 'ancient powers'?
> 
> At any rate, all Ragnok can afford at the moment is the +1, which is a prerequisite for any other powers Norryjar may have, so let's go with that. Next time we come out of the Temple, he'll want to go to Hommlet to see the mage.





Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Thanee

After looking through the old IC thread, I don't think we found that secret entrance...

First I thought this here might have been it...

Finding a secret passage inside the Temple

Withdrawal right after we found it

s@squ@tch mentioning it later

Now we are getting there...

...but that passage doesn't get us outside of the Temple.


We even wondered about it before... but at this point we clearly did not know anything about a connection of the secret corridor with the Temple

Here we found the secret door inside the Old Tower


Some orientation, when looking through the old posts...

Day 3 (Moathouse Tower)

Day 3 afternoon (Chambers of The Master)

Day 4 (Chambers of The Master)

Day 5 (Welcome Wench)

Day 6 (Hommlet)

Day 7 (Outside of Nulb)

First visit of the Temple

Day 8 (Old Tower)

Day 9 (Abandoned Cottage after fighting bandits coming back to the Old Tower at night)

Day 10 (Welcome Wench)

Day 11 (out in the woods)

Day 12 (out in the woods)


On my search I also found these posts, that contain interesting information (as a little refresher)...

Cryptic Poem

Dwarf bandit interrogation (Summary)

Magically sealed doors (I don't think we opened those yet)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock

Awesome refresh, Thanee. Thanks.

Pity we don't know about the secret passage, though!


----------



## Scotley

Excellent! That really helps those of us who's memory is becoming increasingly faulty with age. Now if you'd put that kind of time into getting your own game moving again...


----------



## Thanee

Yep, that's very high on my priority list, too; probably tomorrow. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanks Thanee! I appreciate you putting all that information together.


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Yep, that's very high on my priority list, too; probably tomorrow.
> Bye
> Thanee



Uhhhh, you wouldn't happen to have any slots for new characters open, would you?


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> Uhhhh, you wouldn't happen to have any slots for new characters open, would you?




Hey Leif!

Why don't you head over to the Pool of Radiance OOC-thread then.

I'm sure we can add in another player there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> Hey Leif!
> 
> Why don't you head over to the Pool of Radiance OOC-thread then.



Give me a yell if another vacancy comes up 

But don't squeeze me in just to be nice.


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:


> Give me a yell if another vacancy comes up




Currently there are four players, but one hasn't been around for quite some time now, so it's basically just three. Add in Leif and we are back to four. You would be five. And if he reemerges from wherever he is hiding, we would be at six.

Those are all comfortable numbers, so just head on over. 


Please note, that there are a number of house rules (especially concerning character generation), so be sure to read the relevant information in the first post of the OOC thread (it should be up to date... hopefully). That goes for Leif as well, of course.

And if there are any questions, post them to the OOC thread as well.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Hey Leif!
> Why don't you head over to the Pool of Radiance OOC-thread then.
> I'm sure we can add in another player there.
> Bye.  Thanee



Thanks, Thanee!


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> Those are all comfortable numbers, so just head on over.



Cheers, I'll have a look later.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun,

I'll just bring this thread by S@squ@atch to your attention:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/241995-s-squ-tchs-players-dms-please-read.html


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:


> Cheers, I'll have a look later.




So, have you taken a look and decided on something? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> So, have you taken a look and decided on something?



Had a look at character generation and house rules, but haven't had a chance to revisit to see what other characters are there.

I've never played gestalt before, and know next to nothing about FR.  If neither of those aren't an impediment, then I'll take a closer look.

I've always had a hankering for a druid/monk if playing gestalt...


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:


> I've never played gestalt before, and know next to nothing about FR.  If neither of those aren't an impediment, then I'll take a closer look.




No problem at all. FR knowledge isn't necessary.

Maybe you should check out the last page of the OOC thread... it has a list of active characters and some more stuff.

Druid/Monk would fit in well with the current party composition.


But you really should post this in the Pool of Radiance OOC, not here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Rhun,
> 
> I'll just bring this thread by S@squ@atch to your attention:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/241995-s-squ-tchs-players-dms-please-read.html





Thanks, Leg! I'm sure he'll be back in no time...in the meantime, somebody else will best have to take the lead in the decision making.


----------



## Legildur

I'm just looking at the main map and can see only two ways down:

A staircase in the west wing and one near the main altar (to the north).

Which one did we just come up?

Anyway, I vote west wing descent.


----------



## Leif

Sounds good to Trev.


----------



## Scotley

Lead on and Verdis will follow.


----------



## Leif

That's just what I did, but Trev is having Verdis use his Backseat Driver Feat!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> I'm just looking at the main map and can see only two ways down:
> 
> A staircase in the west wing and one near the main altar (to the north).





There is actually a staircase in the east wing, too...not sure why I missed putting it on the map. At any rate, I'll just assume you used the west wing stairs anyway. 

You've never actually investigate the grand staircase to the north of the central altar.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> That's just what I did, but Trev is having Verdis use his Backseat Driver Feat!




Actually, Verdis uses the special quality of his Half-Lemming template for this.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Actually, Verdis uses the special quality of his Half-Lemming template for this.



EEEEK!  Trevor is scared with Dire Lemmings following him around!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> EEEEK!  Trevor is scared with Dire Lemmings following him around!




Actually, Dire Lemming plays in my OMEGA game.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Actually, Dire Lemming plays in my OMEGA game.



You know, I was thinking that the term "Dire Lemming" was familiar for some reason, but I couln't say why.


----------



## Rhun

Alright, I've gone through all the loot, and assumed you sold everything of value. I've simplified some of the math, because I know you aren't concerned with every little copper and silver piece, and wanted to make things a bit easier. Using those figures, I have come up with (total to this point):

Coraine gets 388pp, 1994gp, 365sp, 228cp
Ragnok gets 388pp, 1994gp, 365sp, 228 cp
Dara gets 388pp, 1994gp, 365sp, 228cp
Verdis gets 388pp, 1966gp, 365sp, 228cp
Kurt gets 6pp, 823gp, 157sp, 81cp
Trevor gets 6pp, 270gp, 35sp, 29cp

This leaves in the party loot stash, a total of:

PP: 2
GP: 6
SP: 4
CP: 6

I've also marked off all of the magical items, and put who they went to, in the sblock's below:

[sblock=Treasure Found BEFORE Kurt]
SPLIT (between Coraine, Ragnok, Dara, Verdis):
 - 382pp each
 - 1171gp each
 - 208sp each
 - 147cp each

REMAINDER:
PP: 2
GP: 3
SP: 1
CP: 3

Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (To Ragnok)
Potion of Shield of Faith +2 (To Dara)
Potion of Reduce Person(To Verdis)
Jeweled Dagger worth 375gp (SOLD)
Potion of Jump (To Coraine)
Potion of Aid (To Ragnok)
Battleaxe, masterwork (SOLD)
Silver dishes, worth 120 gp (8 lb total weight) (SOLD)
3 pieces onyx, worth 45 gp each (SOLD)
Tourmaline worth 125 gp (SOLD)
Platinum Belt worth 355 gp (SOLD)
6 pieces of bloo & moonstone, worth 50 gp each (SOLD)
Waraxe (mastercraft) (SOLD)
Gold & amber bracelet worth 200 gp value (SOLD)
Vial of oil (bless weapon) (To Coraine)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure Found AFTER Kurt]
SPLIT (between Coraine, Ragnok, Dara, Verdis, Kurt):
 - 546gp each
 - 122sp each
 - 52cp each

PP: 
GP: 3
SP: 1
CP: 3

Heavy shield, mithril (To Kurt)
Ivory statuette worth 85gp (SOLD)
Gold & carnelian brooch worth 550gp (SOLD)
Silver scroll tube worth 35gp (To Verdis)
Arcane scroll of three spells (_Ray of Enfeeblement, grease, and pyrotechnics_) (To Verdis)
Gold & ruby necklace worth 1100gp (SOLD)
3 Potions of _Cure Light Wounds_ (1 each to Coraine, Dara, Ragnok)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure Found AFTER Trevor]
SPLIT (between Coraine, Ragnok, Dara, Verdis, Kurt, Trevor):
 - 6pp each
 - 270gp each
 - 35sp each
 - 29cp each

PP: 
GP: 
SP: 2
CP: 

12 ermine pelts worth 4gp each (SOLD)
20 agates worth 15gp each (SOLD)
2 pounds coffee worth 25gp/pound
20 gems (a half dozen purplish violines, three milky hyalines, an orange flecked sunstone, and a dozen agates of different varieties) worth approximately 10gp each (SOLD)
Gold and jet neck chain worth 200gp (SOLD)
Silver and jet neck chain worth 70gp (SOLD)
2 longswords, masterwork (SOLD)
Chainmail, masterwork (SOLD)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (To Dara)
Bag of Holding, Type I (To Verdis)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Received from Burne]
Arcane Scroll (_Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy_) (To Verdis)
Arcane Scroll (_Endure Elements, Resist Energy, Protection from Energy_) (To Dara)
Potion of _Barkskin_ (+2) (To Ragnok)
Oil of _Magic Weapon_ (To Dara)
Potion of _Reduce Person_ (To Trevor
Potion of _Blur_ (To Trevor)
[/sblock]

Otto's Chilled Wine Bag: This bag holds up to 4 bottles of wine, and keeps them continuously chilled. This is a Prestidigitation effect, but it can only be used to chill wine bottles. The bag can be used to store other objects, but they are not chilled or otherwise affected. Market Value: 500gp. (Currently holds St. Jarna's Red, Blue Mountain Special Reserve, Elven Plum Wine, and Lortmill Farms White)


----------



## Rhun

If you could each post off on what I posted above that it looks good, and make sure your character sheets are updated with everything, I will "zero out" the loot post in the Rogue's Gallery so we can start filling it up again.

Thanks!


----------



## Leif

Is this "in addition to" or "in lieu of" the split that I recently figured? (A few weeks ago, maybe?)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Is this "in addition to" or "in lieu of" the split that I recently figured? (A few weeks ago, maybe?)




In lieu of...I saw some issues on the character sheets, so I went through and tallied everything. My post above includes all coin found, assumes EVERYTHING not taken was sold for cash, and then splits the coinage based on the breakpoints outlined above.

I want to be able to start the loot post all over again from scratch, so I need to make sure everyone gets their charsheets properly updated.


----------



## Rhun

Oh, I also included full value of gems and jewelry, and only gave you half on things like armor and weapons.

Also, wasn't someone taking Otto's wine bag?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> In lieu of...I saw some issues on the character sheets, so I went through and tallied everything. My post above includes all coin found, assumes EVERYTHING not taken was sold for cash, and then splits the coinage based on the breakpoints outlined above.
> 
> I want to be able to start the loot post all over again from scratch, so I need to make sure everyone gets their charsheets properly updated.






			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Oh, I also included full value of gems and jewelry, and only gave you half on things like armor and weapons.  Also, wasn't someone taking Otto's wine bag?



Ok, that's kinda what I thought, because Trevor's sheet has very similar numbers for his current amounts of pp, sp, and cp.  His gp amount is exactly 200 below what you list.  Somehow, it wouldn't feel quite right to just add 200gp to Trevor's total.  Do you think that the additions would make that much difference?

Yeah, I think it was Ragnok who wanted the winebag, wasn't it?


----------



## Scotley

Okay, I've updated my sheet with the new numbers. The only things still on the list were the wine bag, which somebody offered to take and the coffee, which Verdis will be happy to carry in the bag of holding and brew for the benefit of the rest of the party. Also, I think we drank the Blue Mountain Special Reserve in the wine bag.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> His gp amount is exactly 200 below what you list.  Somehow, it wouldn't feel quite right to just add 200gp to Trevor's total.  Do you think that the additions would make that much difference?




Add it on, buddy, you never know when you might need an extra 200gp to get yourself out of trouble.


----------



## Leif

Guess, you're right, Rhun.  Thanks!


----------



## Boddynock

OK, I've changed Ragnok's CS. The only change I've made is that I've knocked 165 gp off his total and given him the MW Dwarven Waraxe instead, since he's planning on using that as a replacement weapon while Norryjar's in the shop. 

Ragnok laid claim to the Wine Bag - in honour of his little friend.


----------



## Rhun

Perfect, perfect.


----------



## Legildur

I've adjusted Kurt's sheet to account for the loot.


----------



## Rhun

Excellent.

Does anyone know why the little green square under our names designates us as Goblin Sharpshooters (Lvl 2)?


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Does anyone know why the little green square under our names designates us as Goblin Sharpshooters (Lvl 2)?



I think it has to do with our XP level under the new system being trialled on the boards.


----------



## Legildur

Boddynock said:


> I think it has to do with our XP level under the new system being trialled on the boards.



Does it actually mean anything? Or is simply a bit of fun?


----------



## Boddynock

Legildur said:


> Does it actually mean anything? Or is simply a bit of fun?



I gather it's ENWorld's take on poster reputation systems which can be found on other boards. And I think nobody actually knows what to make of it yet - the powers that be are going to run it for about a month, then see what sort of use it's had.


----------



## Thanee

Rhun said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Does anyone know why the little green square under our names designates us as Goblin Sharpshooters (Lvl 2)?




Yep, you can award XP to other posters with that "scale" image thingie, and leave a note, which is seen on the profile.

There's a thread about it in Meta.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Several of you should know this already, since I've recently awarded you xp under this new system.


----------



## Rhun

Very cool...I just couldn't figure out what I had done to be a goblin sharpshooter. LOL.


----------



## Scotley

I believe we all got 10 points as a bonus which makes us level 2. The system has been in use at EN World's sister site as 'dignatas' for some time. Typically it is used as a way to agree with something somebody said or give praise. Over at CM you can also disagree and take points away.


----------



## Leif

Yes, everyone started with 10 exp.  I have not yet noticed anyone who has risen above 2nd level, either.


----------



## Thanee

Morrus 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Leif said:


> Yes, everyone started with 10 exp.  I have not yet noticed anyone who has risen above 2nd level, either.





			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Morrus



Well, naturally!


----------



## Leif

IN RE: This evening's confusion about the IC thread --  I DON'T EVEN WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> IN RE: This evening's confusion about the IC thread --  I DON'T EVEN WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT!





I won't say anymore about it. Just next time you are smokin' that stuff, you should be sure to invite all of us to share!


----------



## Leif

That works both ways, Mr. Bogart!


----------



## Leif

Rhun, Scotley, whatever happened to JA planning an ENWorld convention in St. Louis so we could all meet/game/party face-to-face?  Did he just get too busy?  Or does no one but me have any interest in doing something  like this?  Seems like some enterprising fellows like us could arrange for it to happen without even too much trouble.  And I'd sure be willing to share expenses for fuel, hotel, etc. with you Scotley.  We could carpool up a day or two early even, and have our own reunion to get the drunkenness out of our systems before the real game starts!


----------



## Scotley

I think JA has too much going at work these days. You'll have a hard time getting my wife and my boss to let me slip off for a few days, but maybe it could be done. I would certainly like to get together and put some faces on some names.


----------



## Leif

What do you mean by saying that I'll have a hard time?  That's your job to negotiate with your own wife and boss!


----------



## Legildur

And talking of smoking stuff and drunkenness, why does Verdis persevere with the light crossbow when he has an at will Eldiritch Blast? Am I missing something here? An inherent ability that takes the same action, hits easier (touch attack, isn't it?) and does more damage....


----------



## Scotley

I guess it falls under 'old habits die hard'. It is actually a masterwork heavy crossbow. At low levels it tended to be a better option than his Eldritch Blast. It still has greater range. Now he tends to carry it ready out of habit, so he starts most fights with it and then switches to EB. Not a great choice tactically, but he just likes the crossbow.


----------



## Legildur

Ahhh, MW Heavy Xbow... that's interesting.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun, I'm going to be vacationing with the family for a few days and may not post much for 3 or 4 days. Verdis would keep tossing EB's until the troll goes down and then dump an Alchemist's fire on it.


----------



## Leif

Scotley's home!!  He'll be posting tonight or tomorrow.  So let's get going!!  (We'll make him so proud!)


----------



## Thanee

Actually, IC is waiting for Trevor's action right now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Actually, IC is waiting for Trevor's action right now.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





Exactly. And I know Leif is around...I've seen him post in his thread.


----------



## Legildur

Sounds to me like Trevor might be taking the Delay action


----------



## Leif

Heh!  Very funny, guys.  Sorry!


----------



## Leif

Man, you guys sure did bitch a lot about something that took me all of ten minutes to correct.  So let's go! Get us another round up dude!  Time's a wastin'!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Man, you guys sure did bitch a lot about something that took me all of ten minutes to correct.  So let's go! Get us another round up dude!  Time's a wastin'!





And now we wait for Thanee.


----------



## Thanee

Can't be... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

So, can Dara re-Web troll #2 and we regroup on troll #3? That's a nasty threat and I don't fancy our chances if we are fighting on two fronts.


----------



## Thanee

It's more likely, that Troll #3 will get webbed next round. 

Troll #2 is a bit too close to our guys; especially once Ragnok is moving up to him.

And yes, the Web spell does provide the cover to AI88 and AI89 (where Dara is right now), one of which is the square Ragnok would leave when provoking from reach (the square you leave is important, not the one you enter); thus no AoO due to cover. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

You mean after troll #3 gets a whack at one of us? 

Point taken on troll #2 being to close. And noted on the cover.

Kurt will be very keen to see the web on troll #3.


----------



## Thanee

Well, Dara acts before Troll #3 gets to act again. 

Though I will see that Verdis can still see him (Dara could help out with a few Magic Missiles as well)... would be a shame to waste that nice shot of Verdis to the Troll's regeneration. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> would be a shame to waste that nice shot of Verdis to the Troll's regeneration.



There is that....


----------



## Rhun

As you have probably noted, fighting enemies on two fronts happens quite commonly when I DM...mainly because I play the opponents as waging an active defense against your intrusions. Especially since they are on fairly high alert now, considering you already wiped out the Earth Temple.


----------



## Thanee

Darn! And there I thought they wouldn't notice that... 


I like it, Rhun, makes us stay on our toes, as we should, heh. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

You LIKE it??  I always suspected that there was something a little bit "off" with Dara.   And I can assure you that Trevor is of the firm opinion that it just purely BITES!


----------



## Rhun

I should finish the current combat round and get the start of the next one posted either this afternoon, or tonight. Tuesdays are always a busy day at the office, because most of my mornings are spent in meetings.

Luckily for you, as tough as trolls can be, they have relatively low AC; that definitely works in your favor, with as many of you that have Power Attack.


----------



## Legildur

Hey Rhun, looks like you have the wrong map attached to the end of the round.  It's the old one from before we levelled. Legildur


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Hey Rhun, looks like you have the wrong map attached to the end of the round.  It's the old one from before we levelled. Legildur




Oops...that happens sometimes when you don't pay attention. I'll get the proper one loaded in a few minutes. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## Leif

Just to be clear, then, here's what you said in the IC thread:

If a character is within the area of effect of a _Web_ spell, he takes a penalty of -2 to hit and -4 to AC.

I notice that there is no mention made of ANY penalty to movement.  So the above penalites to hit and AC are the extent of the effects of a _Web_??


----------



## Leif

*Apology*

Rhun, please forgive me for my rash words today.  It's been a bad day all around for me.  I should have been smart enough to not even try to post until my mood improves.  Again, I'm sorry.  

Friends, still?


----------



## Thanee

> Anyone in the effect’s area when the spell is cast must make a Reflex save. If this save succeeds, the creature is entangled, but not prevented from moving, though moving is more difficult than normal for being entangled (see below). If the save fails, the creature is entangled and can’t move from its space, but can break loose by spending 1 round and making a DC 20 Strength check or a DC 25 Escape Artist check. Once loose (either by making the initial Reflex save or a later Strength check or Escape Artist check), a creature remains entangled, but may move through the web very slowly. Each round devoted to moving allows the creature to make a new Strength check or Escape Artist check. The creature moves 5 feet for each full 5 points by which the check result exceeds 10.
> 
> If you have at least 5 feet of web between you and an opponent, it provides cover. If you have at least 20 feet of web between you, it provides total cover. Attacking a creature in a web won’t cause you to become entangled.




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

[SBLOCK=Rhun]CLICK ME[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Rhun, please forgive me for my rash words today.  It's been a bad day all around for me.  I should have been smart enough to not even try to post until my mood improves.  Again, I'm sorry.
> 
> Friends, still?




Honestly, I didn't see any rash words!  And don't worry about it. I'd rather get yelled at over PBP than I would in a face to face game. And I've had players yell at me there, too. (I'll hardly ever be online between 4:30PM and 6:30PM, just for the record.)

I really try not to be a rules stickler. With that said, I do run a fairly tactical game, with maps each round and actions generally taking place in the order of initiative. The problem is this: if you post and I have already updated your PC's actions to the combat round, and then you change your mind, not only do I have to change your PC's actions but also those of all that came after. 

So, I'm sorry if I came off as overly harsh or "rules lawyerey." It really wasn't my intention. And of course we are still friends!


----------



## Leif

Great!  (Whew!  I feel better now.)

Ok, well, it seems that sometimes I do _most_ of my posting between 4:30 and 6:30 (if I haven't already done so before noon, that is), so that just might give me a chance to cuss you thoroughly, think better of it, and edit all the posts so that you're never the wiser!  I did think you were being pretty "rules lawyery," which seems silly for a lawyer to say, but I was unaware of my actions affecting the actions of others. (Damn Trevor's high dex and Improved Initiative!  His actions are _always_ going to affect everyone else's! )


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Ok, well, it seems that sometimes I do _most_ of my posting between 4:30 and 6:30 (if I haven't already done so before noon, that is)




I'm generally leave work around 4:00, and then spend a couple hours relaxing or working out before I hop back on the computer.



Leif said:


> I did think you were being pretty "rules lawyery," which seems silly for a lawyer to say, but I was unaware of my actions affecting the actions of others. (Damn Trevor's high dex and Improved Initiative!  His actions are _always_ going to affect everyone else's! )




I do try to stick with the rules as much as possible, but I am really 'liberal' as far as interpretting the rules goes.

And yes, that is one of the failings of high dex and improved initiative. But remember, you can always DELAY or READY an action. I've found that acting first can be beneficial...but it can also be a drawback based on the situation.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> And yes, that is one of the failings of high dex and improved initiative. But remember, you can always DELAY or READY an action. I've found that acting first can be beneficial...but it can also be a drawback based on the situation.



Yes, if you'll remember, Trevor did Delay very recently (or, at least, I surely intended to do so), when this whole thing started with the commotion at the back of the party.  He was up with the highest initiative, but it would have required him to move back through the rest of the party and confront an enemy that he coudln't even see from his initial position.  Moving in that fashion just seemed quite foolish to me.


----------



## Leif

Rhun, the bonus to hit that you have listed for Trevor in the "party data post" does not reflect his +1 magic longsword, FYI.


----------



## Legildur

Yeah, the rogue with Improved Initiative in my live game often uses delay to get an advantage.

My access will be marginal over the next few days.  My home computer can only access Internet in 5 minute blocks (yet to diagnose the problem, but did recently update to SP3 for Windows XP).... before I need to reboot computer (rebooting modem doesn't change anything).

Funny thing is, Internet Explorer stops loading pages after 5 mins, but Yahoo Messenger works just fine.

Other option is to use my Blackberry, but that is tortuous on sites with many links (like Enworld) and won't show the map in any case.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Rhun, the bonus to hit that you have listed for Trevor in the "party data post" does not reflect his +1 magic longsword, FYI.




Yeah, I haven't update it since you distributed your wealth and goods.


----------



## Leif

I was just thinking about this magic sword that Trevor has right now.  I know it came from another party member, but I also believe that whoever that was may not have been the first member of the party to wield this sword.  So what I thought was that as we locate more powerful weapons, they should start at one end of the party (Ragnok, Coraine) and work their way down through Dara, to Trevor, and end up with Verdis.  Then, when Verdis gets done with them, they can be sold and the proceeds divided among the party.  This is probably either a stupid idea, or it's so obvious that it doesn't need to be stated.  So, just forgive a dumb old rogue, please?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I they should start at one end of the party (Ragnok, Coraine)




This works for Coraine, but Ragnok uses his family's axe Norryjar. As Boddy and I discussed earlier, he wouldn't drop it in favor of some other weapon, just because said weapon was more powerful.



Leif said:


> and work their way down through Dara, to Trevor, and end up with Verdis.




Dara uses a falchion, so I'm not sure she'd be interested in a magic longsword or such. And Verdis tries to stay as far from melee as possible, especially with his low CON.



Leif said:


> Then, when Verdis gets done with them, they can be sold and the proceeds divided among the party.  This is probably either a stupid idea, or it's so obvious that it doesn't need to be stated.




Not stupid at all, but only Coraine, Trevor and Kurt use longswords...and I think Verdis would rather have hard coin than a blade he'll never use. 

You'll just have to wait and see what the next weapon of power ends up being, eh?


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> You'll just have to wait and see what the next weapon of power ends up being, eh?




Chasuble of Fell Power!?!

I guess that's not too likely given that Warlocks didn't exist when the adventure was written. *Sigh*


----------



## Legildur

Scotley said:


> Chasuble of Fell Power!?!
> 
> I guess that's not too likely given that Warlocks didn't exist when the adventure was written. *Sigh*



Hehehehe. Imagine my surprise when my human archer in a live game was killed (pre raise dead being available to the party) and I created a half-orc Bbn/Clr/Ftr spiked chain monster (first time since 3rd Ed was introduced that any of our players had taken a spiked chain) and found two +1 spiked chains in a pre-written adventure - no DM intervention!! I thought I was doomed to be reliant on Greater Magic Weapon from a generous sorceror or cleric.

But your point is taken....


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Chasuble of Fell Power!?!
> 
> I guess that's not too likely given that Warlocks didn't exist when the adventure was written. *Sigh*





Well...for what it is worth...full plate armored ogres, an advanced earth elemental, a dire boar, and a lot of other things that are going on weren't around when the adventure was written, either. So don't rely too much on how the adventure was written.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Well...for what it is worth...full plate armored ogres, an advanced earth elemental, a dire boar, and a lot of other things that are going on weren't around when the adventure was written, either. So don't rely too much on how the adventure was written.



LOL! I've started this adventure before in a live game, but I never caught on to that... I actually don't remember much of the game, so the opportunities for metagaming arent a consideration for me!


----------



## Thanee

Well, Dara isn't quite fixed on using a falchion for all eternity (unlike Ragnok and his family heirloom), and she can use any martial weapon, but even a _+1 longsword_ wouldn't really be a step up compared to her masterwork falchion (about the same, really), unless we were fighting foes you could only harm with magic... and then there is still _Magic Missile_ to be considered. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Verdis isn't doing too bad without magic. It is kinda funny to me that he rolled his first two crits in a row and against one of the few foes to attack his rear guard. 

I noted that in the first 4e module from Dungeon's adventure path, Rescue at Rivenroar, they suggest you get a 'wish list' from the players and add items from it to the treasure parcel for the adventure. As I remember they did something similar way be in the first module I ever ran. I don't think the idea was to ask the players, but at least you penciled in where the treasures went. Was that B1? What's old is new again I guess.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, I vaguely remember that about B1.  Wasn't that one called "In Search of the Unknown?"  As I recall, the "key" had blanks for each encounter area for both Monster and Treasure.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yes that B1 -- the first adventure I bought at the bookstore, back in the old days, when I was knee-high to a cornstalk.

Thought it was interesting that you could divy up where the treasure went.

"Wooo, sword +1!"

"Wow, potion of healing!"


----------



## Leif

I thought that I remembered B1 being included in my D&D Basic Boxed Set, but maybe I bought it speparately, though I doubt if I would have done so.  I do remember that in my first forays into dungeon design, I used a similar format -- 1.  Room Name, Monster:  xxx, Treasure:  xxx, Room Description.  haha, that didn't last long, thank goodness!

No, now that I think about it more, I'm SURE that B1 was in my Basic Boxed Set!  (Because I remember seeing it, and thinking, 'Now what in the hell do I do with THIS?!")

And back in those days, we couldn't find D&D stuff at any bookstore.  In my town for the first 5-10 years of its existence, you could only get D&D products at ONE (the only one, really) toy store in town.  Let me tell you, as a teenage male, it made me awfully self-conscious to walk into a toy store, too.  But I dealt with it, somehow.  Guess that was probably why I was always so embarassed about playing D&D.  What a geek!

Now, I'm 41 and don't give a big, red rat's rump anymore!


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:
			
		

> Kurt taps his foot impatiently...




Speaking of which... you still want to make a character? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> Speaking of which... you still want to make a character?



LOL! Of course!!  Work and tax returns killing me at the moment.  I get enough time to quickly check Rhun's threads and then it's back to the grind.  But soon.


----------



## Thanee

Just checking... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Suffocation is the most common cause of death for imps. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Leif: No worries. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S. This is the OOC-thread.


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> @Leif: No worries.
> 
> P.S. This is the OOC-thread.



Yeah, sorry Rhun and all.  I guess I substituted "sblock" for "OOC".  No excuse, really.


----------



## Leif

Scotley, I also could not think of a rejoinder for Verdis to say to Ragnok that was G-rated! hehehe.


----------



## Boddynock

Now, then, I really think that would be shocking grandma just a little too much!

Shame on you!


----------



## Leif

Boddynock said:


> Now, then, I really think that would be shocking grandma just a little too much!
> 
> Shame on you!



Yes, you're right, of course, Boddy.  Shame on me.  Previous post has been edited.


----------



## Thanee

> Still waiting on Legildur and Thanee...if I don't see a post from them soon, I'll NPC their characters.




Hey Rhun!

I have been following the thread most of the time, but had not posted yet, since I was waiting for Dara's initiative to come up.

I was under the impression, that you do it step by step currently, but right now it looks more like that you are collecting PC actions and then resolve all the actions in one go (mostly because I think Bugbear #5 hasn't acted yet).

If so, and if Dara's action won't be possible like that (because of whatever B5 does before her), just have her move into a striking position, that is not super-exposed, using Tumble to avoid AoO, if necessary and possible (she has 40 ft. move, so should be good in that regard), against the closest Bugbear (attack/damage roll is in the IC).

Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

I was working on the same premise as Thanee. BTW, my apologies Thanee for not acting on the character generation yet... life has been very hectic.


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:


> BTW, my apologies Thanee for not acting on the character generation yet... life has been very hectic.




No one's forcing you. 

I have added another player recently, and another will join, as well.
So it's not really a necessity now, as there will be enough PCs, but it's still possible to include a sixth character.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

I'll be away for 48 hours, so NPC Kurt as required - hit bugbears, or if bugbears under control, then wand of CLWs to help more seriously wounded (Coraine), or maybe even Sacred Purification if multiple wounded.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Hey Rhun!
> 
> I have been following the thread most of the time, but had not posted yet, since I was waiting for Dara's initiative to come up.
> 
> I was under the impression, that you do it step by step currently, but right now it looks more like that you are collecting PC actions and then resolve all the actions in one go (mostly because I think Bugbear #5 hasn't acted yet).





OOPS! I suck. You are absolutely right, and I totally missed that bugbear 5 acted before Dara and Kurt. Looks like I actually dropped the ball here.


----------



## Leif

Don't sweat it, man.  That's such a minor deal that it doesn't even come close to qualifying as "sucking."


----------



## Thanee

Heh. Indeed, no worries. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

*Question for Boddynock*

I have just been reading the LEW guidelines post.  Next, I plan to read the guidelines for L4W.  I know that you are a "BIGWIG" as to LEW, but does the size of your 'fro extend to L4W, too?   My intention is to submit a character for approval, probably, but not necessarily, of the 4E variety.  My question is - where do I post a character in order to get this approval?

Thanks!


----------



## stonegod

Leif said:


> I have just been reading the LEW guidelines post.  Next, I plan to read the guidelines for L4W.  I know that you are a "BIGWIG" as to LEW, but does the size of your 'fro extend to L4W, too?   My intention is to submit a character for approval, probably, but not necessarily, of the 4E variety.  My question is - where do I post a character in order to get this approval?
> 
> Thanks!



[postjack]See over here. Create a character on the wiki and let the judges know.[/postjack]


----------



## Leif

I thank the Great Monolithic Demiurge!!  *Bow* *Scrape* *Bow* *Scrape*

I have but one more question -- where may an humble supplicant locate the proper Template for Character submission for both LEW and L4W?


----------



## stonegod

Leif said:


> I thank the Great Monolithic Demiurge!!  *Bow* *Scrape* *Bow* *Scrape*
> 
> I have but one more question -- where may an humble supplicant locate the proper Template for Character submission for both LEW and L4W?



LEW's (like LEB's) is at the beginning of the character thread; L4W's is linked from the thread I gave (its on the ENWorld wiki).


----------



## Leif

I grovel before the Immensely Powerful Monolith, and thank him for his grace.  (Please don't hurt me?   )


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> LEW's (like LEB's) is at the beginning of the character thread; L4W's is linked from the thread I gave (its on the ENWorld wiki).




You know, I always had a feeling that Stonegod was spying on me and my games!


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> You know, I always had a feeling that Stonegod was spying on me and my games!



There's going to be an opening one day...


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> You know, I always had a feeling that Stonegod was spying on me and my games!



I was going to take responsibility for drawing his attention today, since I was messing around and asking lots of questions to him and others about LEW and L4w, but, evidently he already had plans in place to spy on you, Rhun.


----------



## Thanee

@Scotley: As a warlock, when facing spellcasters, Ready is your friend. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> @Scotley: As a warlock, when facing spellcasters, Ready is your friend.



I second that as a viable tactic.

Unfortunately for Kurt, he is so far down in the initiative order that his only hope is the _Sound Burst_ to stun some of them to skip an action.


----------



## Leif

Do my eyes deceive me, or might we be headed to the Land of TPK?


----------



## Thanee

Your eyes deceive you. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Well let's _HOPE_ to goodness that they do!  The Land of TPK is not a nice place to visit, even momentarily!


----------



## Legildur

Kurt does have a Cure Serious Wounds ready to go, but he is in the back rank


----------



## stonegod

Leif said:


> Well let's _HOPE_ to goodness that they do!  The Land of TPK is not a nice place to visit, even momentarily!



Feh. Thin the heard, I say. Time to let new, young, dynamic talent in!


----------



## Leif

Isn't there a feat or somesuch that allows curative spells to be cast as short range spells, rather than touch spells?


----------



## Leif

stonegod said:


> Feh. Thin the heard, I say. Time to let new, young, dynamic talent in!



I guess you think that stuff is FUNNY, Stonegod??   Ok, maybe.......



Are you suggesting that YOU are this new, young, dynamic talent, and you want to take my place? 

RHUN??  The SPY is back!!


----------



## Leif

stonegod said:


> Feh. Thin the heard, I say. Time to let new, young, dynamic talent in!




still lmao


----------



## Thanee

Well, Boddynock is currently controlling two PCs, technically. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Yes, he is, isn't he?  Why don't you relieve him of some of that onerous duty, Stonegod, and join our Merry Band?  (If he'll let you, that is...)

I just noticed that Stonegod and I share the same birthday.  Disturbing......


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> @Scotley: As a warlock, when facing spellcasters, Ready is your friend.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Kindly explain what you mean, Thanee?  Why is it different for Warlocks than any other casters?  Just because of their EB, or is there something else to it?


----------



## Thanee

With the "As a warlock..." part I was more thinking compared to a warrior who usually has a drawback, like not being able to make a Full Attack then.

For other casters it is also better to ready against a spellcaster, who is likely to cast a spell, instead of just casting something damaging just like that, of course, because it adds a free attempt to disrupt the spell on top of the attack that happens this way or that way.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Ok, I get it now.  Makes sense.  Thanks.


----------



## Legildur

I say bring Stonegod on board if we can


----------



## Boddynock

Legildur said:


> I say bring Stonegod on board if we can



Absolutely! 

As I said in the IC thread, I'd prefer to stick with Ragnok now that I'm running him. (Apart from anything else, Coraine was in some ways too complex, requiring too much of my (limited) time to RP properly. Ragnok is much more ... straightforward.)


----------



## Leif

I'm also in agreement with bringing Stonegod into the game, if I haven't made that plain enough yet. hehe  Coraine deserves a player's full attention, I think.


----------



## Scotley

I agree, the more the merrier. 

Good thought Thanee. Verdis is again way down in the initiative order, but it could work out.


----------



## Leif

There are two other people whose valuable opinions are "make or break" to this little deal.  What say Rhun and Stonegod?


----------



## Thanee

Hey Leif!



> Trevor withdraws from combat as a full round action moving one square back away from the villain who just almost ripped his guts out.




If you only move one square, anyways, you can make a 5-ft. step. No need to withdraw. You can still perform a full action in addition to that!

Hit him, and then move back to make room for Ragnok, for example, or move back and perform a _Feint_ (using Bluff skill) against one opponent, so you can sneak attack that one on your next turn. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Thanee!  I did what you suggested.  Trev's untrained feint worked out just about the way you might expect it to, but it was still a good idea.   Hey, it can still work if dude rolls a nat 1 for his Spot check!


----------



## stonegod

Leif said:


> There are two other people whose valuable opinions are "make or break" to this little deal.  What say Rhun and Stonegod?



Not my call: Its all Rhun. If he's happy w/ the things the way they are, that's the way of things. 

That being said, my number of games has dropped precipitously, so I have some time. And Rhun runs a good ship.


----------



## Leif

stonegod said:


> Not my call: Its all Rhun. If he's happy w/ the things the way they are, that's the way of things.
> That being said, my number of games has dropped precipitously, so I have some time. And Rhun runs a good ship.



Yes, he most certainly does, indeed run a good ship.  (My deck-swabbing skills have improved tremendously since I joined this game.)  Ok, so it's not your call to make, but you do have the inherent "veto power," but you sound as if you might not choose to exercise it.  (At least for a little while?)


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Not my call: Its all Rhun. If he's happy w/ the things the way they are, that's the way of things.
> 
> That being said, my number of games has dropped precipitously, so I have some time. And Rhun runs a good ship.




Hey Stonegod! If you want to jump into the action immediately, you are more than welcome to take over playing the evil-smiting paladin of Hieroneous, Coraine Vagrius. Check him out in the Rogue's Gallery; the most up to date character sheet for him is at the bottom of the thread.

If you want to introduce a PC of your own design, that works too...we'd just have to wait for the opportunity to bring him into the game. And knowing PBP, that could take some time.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Legildur

Hey guys, I'm outta of town (and internet access) for a few days, so can someone NPC Kurt for a bit. Thanks.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> Hey Stonegod! If you want to jump into the action immediately, you are more than welcome to take over playing the evil-smiting paladin of Hieroneous, Coraine Vagrius. Check him out in the Rogue's Gallery; the most up to date character sheet for him is at the bottom of the thread.
> 
> ...
> 
> Let me know what you think!



Thanks!

I'll have to take another look at the IC; taking over someone already extant can be a bit tricky. I've been thinking about playing a paladin/knight type again, but someone with a very specific personality (based off my Sir Urik in my Ravenloft game). Let me have a gander...


----------



## stonegod

stonegod said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll have to take another look at the IC; taking over someone already extant can be a bit tricky. I've been thinking about playing a paladin/knight type again, but someone with a very specific personality (based off my Sir Urik in my Ravenloft game). Let me have a gander...



I've had a gander now at the last few months or so and around the last recruitment drive (May). I'm not sure Coraine is exactly my cup of tea, and the idea of a half-crazed but totally devoted knight is appealing more to me. In addition, a character with a very long history would be difficult for me to do (as you know, I'm very much a character actor ) That, of course, leave the bind of introduction... I have a few ideas (#1: The classic was a prisoner freshly escaped or rescued [w/ his equipment nearby, of course! ).

That leaves the issue of what to do w/ Coraine, but I'll leave that up to Rhun, assuming he's amenable.

So, my thoughts/questions:
- Is *not* taking over Coraine fine w/ the rest of the extant party? If he's part of what makes the group go, I can rethink.
- Is knight an acceptable class to Rhun?
- If it is and I can bring in new, what would be the parameters (level, sources, etc.)?
- Any thoughts on the Knight of the Raven PrC? Its more undead based, but its a good holy warrior PrC, and the raven is cool. Could be easily made non-Ravenloft specific.[sblock=KotR summarized]
Requirements
Alignment Any good
BAB +4
Spellcasting 1st level divine spells

Features
HD 8
Skills (2+Int): Concentration, Gather Information, Knowledge (local), Knowledge (religion), Spot, Survival.
BAB As figther
Saves Good Fort, Will
Spellcasting Increases every level after 1st (divine only)
Special
- 1st: Raven harrier (harry): Celestial raven companion (raven with celestial template, half your hit-points, uses your base save with base mod of +0/+2/+2, Int 3), distracts foes on failed save (swift action to command, Will DC 10+1/2 class level+Cha, causes -2 to AC). Speak with ravens
- 2nd: Smite undead 1/day: As smite evil, but you double damage on a natural 20, and get two miss chance rolls against incorporeal undead.
- 3rd: Turn undead: As Clr-2, or stack with existing. Sun domain: Access to Sun domain spells and class ability (destroy undead 1/d). Raven harrier: baffle: Prevent foe from making AoO on failed save.
- 4th: Light focus: Double radius and increase level of light spells, increase light spell saves by 2. Smite undead 2/d
- 5th: Raven harrier: falter: Enemy provokes AoO on 5' step. Enduring Life: Bonus feat (ignore negative level penalties for short time).
- 6th: Smite undead 3/d
- 7th: Raven harrier: channel spells: Raven counts as point of origin for spells (deliver touch, etc.), take longer to cast.
- 8th: Last Life: Bonus feat (can attempt to remove negative levels from you). smite undead 4/d
- 9th: Raven harrier: sight link: See through raven's eyes, become fatigued.
- 10th: Burst of vitality: Use turn attempt to remove negative levels from yourself and allies. Smite undead 5/d[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Stonegod, so you'd rather not play Coraine, huh?  Well, I have to say that would severely chap my hide, but I can PROBABLY get over it.  In time...
  Seriously, that's between you and Rhun.  Trevor is just a spectator to these goings on.  He is perfectly willing to adventure with whomever is handy at the moment.


----------



## Scotley

Hey Stonegod, play what you want to play. The departure of another of our companions (Coraine) will only give us more roleplay opportunity. A knight sounds like another meat shield to Verdis and thus would be most welcome.


----------



## stonegod

As an alternative (and definitely easier to add), here is a refurbished knight/paladin Coirane that I think still captures the essence of the Boddynock's original but gives it a spin I can run with (I *really* want to play a knight). FYI: I expect his personality to drift a bit as I am not 100% familiar with how he's been run.[sblock=Coraine paladin 1/knight 4]*Coraine 'Jerivan' Vagrius CR 5 (6358 xp)*
Male human (Oeridian) paladin 1/knight 4
LG Medium humanoid 
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen +1, Spot +1
*Aura* good (faint)
*Languages* Common
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 22, touch 14, flat footed 21; +8 armor, +3 shield, +1 Dex; Shield Specialization, Shield Ward
*hp* 48 (5 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +2, *Will* +5
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 20 ft.
*Melee* +2 _longsword_ +10 (1d8+5/19-20) or
*Melee* warhammer +8 (1d8+3/x3) or
*Melee* dagger +8 (1d4+3/19-20) or
*Ranged* longbow +6 (1d8/x3)
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +8
*Attack Options* Power Attack, smite evil 1/d (+3, 1hp)
*Special Actions* knight's challenge 5/d (fighting challenge +1, test of mettle Will DC 15) 
*Combat Possessions* 3 sunrods, 2 vials of holy water 
*Spell-like Abiities* CL 1
- At will—_detect evil_
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 16
*SQ* knight's code
*Feats* Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Shield Specialization (heavy), Shield Ward
*Skills* Diplomacy +10, Handle Animal +5, Heal +3, Knowledge (religion) +5, Knowledge (nobility) +2, Ride +3 (-4 with armor), Sense Motive +6
*Possessions* combat possessions plus +2 _longsword_, warhammer, dagger, longbow with 40 arrows, mw full plate, heavy steel shield; backpack, belt pouch, flint and steel, healer's kit, 50' silk rope with grappling hook, silver holy symbol, waterskin, whetstone; 114.7lbs; 61gp, 3sp, 8cp
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Armor Mastery (Ex)* Coraine ignores the movement penalty from medium armor.
*Aura of Good (Ex)* As a 1st level cleric.
*Bulwark of Defense (Ex)* Any opponent that begins its turn in Coraine's threatened area treats all threatened squares as difficult terrain.
*Knight's Challenge* Coraine uses the force of his fighting spirit to manipulate foes. Even if Coraine lacks a shared language with the foe, the challenge can be issues. The following challenges can be issued:
- Fighting Challenge +1 (Ex): As a swift action, Coraine can issue this challenge against a single opponent. If the opponent has a Int of 5 or more, a language of some sort, and a CR greater than or equal to Coraine's level -2, he gains a +1 morale bonus on Will saves and attack and damage rolls against the target. The ability lasts 8 rounds. If applied against a non-valid target, the ability is wasted. If the opponent drops Coraine to 0 or fewer hit points, Coraine losses 2 uses of his knight's challenge. If the duration expires, Coraine can choose another target only if the first is inactive.
- Test of Mettle (Ex): As a swift action, Coraine can issue this challenge against all opponents with 100 ft within line of sight and line effect. If the opponent has a Int of 5 or more, a language of some sort, a CR greater than or equal to Coraine's level -2, and fails a DC 15 Will save, they must attack Coraine with a ranged or melee attack (or include in the effect of any ability) in preference to any other target if the opponent chooses to attack. Affected opponents do not attack mindlessly. If anyone else attacks an affected opponent, the effect ends for that opponent. If dropped to 0 or less hit points by an affected target, Coraine gains an extra use of knight's challenge (he can only gain one use this way).
*Shield Block (Ex)* Coraine may designate a single opponent during his turn; his shield bonus increases by +1 against that opponent. 
*Shield Specialization (heavy)* +1 AC with heavy shields.
*Shield Ward* Adds shield bonus to touch AC and bull rush defenses.
*Smite evil (Su)* As part of melee attack, Coraine may add his Charisma bonus to the attack roll and deals 1 extra damage per paladin level.
[sblock=Advancement]*L1->Paladin 1* HP: 12 (1d10+2) SP: +12 (2x4+1x4)
Diplomacy +4, Knowledge (religion) +4, Sense Motive +4
Abilities: Str 16 (10pts), Dex 12 (4pts), Con 15 (8pts), Int 10 (2pts), Wis 13 (5pts), Cha 15 (8pts)
Feats: Shield Specialization (heavy), Shield Ward (human bonus)
Other: aura of good, detect evil, smite evil 1/d

*L2->Knight 1* HP: 9 (1d12+2) SP: +3 (2+1)
Diplomacy +1cc, Knowledge (religion) +1cc, Sense Motive +1cc
Other: knight's challenge (fighting challenge +1), knight's code

*L3->Knight 2* HP: 9 (1d12+2) SP: +3 (2+1)
Diplomacy +1cc, Knowledge (religion) +1cc, Sense Motive +1cc
Feats: Power Attack, Mounted Combat (class bonus)
Other: shield block +1

*L4->Knight 3* HP: 9 (1d12+2) SP: +3 (2+1)
Handle Animal +1, Knowledge (nobility) +1, Ride +1
Abilities: Cha +1
Other: bulwark of defense

*L5->Knight 4* HP: 9 (1d12+2) SP: +3 (2+1)
Handle Animal +1, Knowledge (nobility) +1, Ride +1
Other: armor mastery (medium), test of mettle[/sblock][sblock=Light Horse]*Unnamed*
Male light horse
N Large animal
Init +1; Senses low-light vision, scent; Listen +4, Spot +4
-----------------------------------------------------------------
AC 13 touch 10, flat-footed 12; -1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural
hp 19 (3 HD)
Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +2
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Spd 60 ft.
Melee hoof -2 melee (1d4+1) or
Melee 2 hooves -2 melee (1d4+1)
Base Atk +2; Grp +8
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities Str 14, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Feats Endurance, Run
Skills Listen +4, Spot +4
Possessions bit and bridle, saddle[/sblock]*Appearance*
Coraine is tall, tanned, square-jawed, and intense. His honey-blonde hair is cut short and his beard well-trimmed. He has grey eyes, stands six feet tall, is is roughly 185lbs. He is 17 years old.

*Background*
Coraine is the son of a hero. He knows it is true because no less a personage than the king himself told him so. Bralen Vagrius was a paladin of the Invincible One who led a vital attack against the forces of Iuz early in the history of conflict between the two countries. He and a small force of Heironean warriors broke the siege of a small but vital outpost town, at the cost of their own lives. The action enabled a major victory in the ongoing hostilities against Iuz. Belvor IV, touring the battlefield, came across Coraine and his mother Tilina as they mourned Bralen’s loss. Tilina had had a premonition of disaster, which drove her, against all advice and importuning to the contrary, onto the battlefield, dragging her four year old son with her.

It was here that Belvor found them – the woman keening and rocking the dead knight in her arms, the boy wide-eyed and with tears streaming down his face. The king knelt in front of the boy and told him to dry his eyes, for his father had died a great hero and was surely enrolled in the ranks of the Invincible in heaven.

“Be brave, and faithful, and serve our God, just as your father did, and he will be proud of you – and you, too, will be a hero.” And that is just what Coraine has sought to do ever since.[/sblock]*@Rhun* Let me know your opinion.

*Until* Rhun gives me a say so one way or the other, I'll bot Coraine with his current stats (though I hope I'll be forgiven for not knowing what resources he has used nor what additional equipment/money/potions/etc. he may have been given since s@s updated his sheet).


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> As an alternative (and definitely easier to add), here is a refurbished knight/paladin Coirane that I think still captures the essence of the Boddynock's original but gives it a spin I can run with (I *really* want to play a knight). FYI: I expect his personality to drift a bit as I am not 100% familiar with how he's been run.




Just because every game you join to play a Knight ends...jeez! Maybe you are cursed. 

I have no problem with the Knight class at all. And leaving him a level of paladin works well, since _Smite Evil_ is about the only class feature I ever saw Coraine use! I'd think at some point you'd probably want that 2nd level of paladin fro _Divine Grace_, but other than that he looks good.

I don't have a problem with the Knight of the Raven PrC either, but I would want to see the spell progression before signing off on it completely.



stonegod said:


> *Until* Rhun gives me a say so one way or the other, I'll bot Coraine with his current stats (though I hope I'll be forgiven for not knowing what resources he has used nor what additional equipment/money/potions/etc. he may have been given since s@s updated his sheet).




You have my go ahead to use your version of Coraine. Or, if you really do want to build a character from scratch, we can figure out a way to get him into the game. I'll leave that completely up to you, though.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> Just because every game you join to play a Knight ends...jeez! Maybe you are cursed.



Just because out of the 39+ games I've been in, only 4 of those are actually still running... 


Rhun said:


> I have no problem with the Knight class at all. And leaving him a level of paladin works well, since _Smite Evil_ is about the only class feature I ever saw Coraine use! I'd think at some point you'd probably want that 2nd level of paladin fro _Divine Grace_, but other than that he looks good.



Have been thinking about that, prolly next level.


Rhun said:


> I don't have a problem with the Knight of the Raven PrC either, but I would want to see the spell progression before signing off on it completely.



Its the same as the class used to enter (its +1 spell progression every level other than 1st). Coraine would need a level of cleric (or 3 more of paladin) before it would be an option, however.


Rhun said:


> You have my go ahead to use your version of Coraine. Or, if you really do want to build a character from scratch, we can figure out a way to get him into the game. I'll leave that completely up to you, though.



 I'll get the boy posted soonish (must eat lunch first).


----------



## Legildur

The darkwood shield could suit Kurt nicely. He already has a mithril heavy shield, but would happily switch for the darkwood shield (same weight and ACP) if someone had a _need_ for a steel shield rather than a wooden shield.

Kurt would also like a suit of the full plate, if the warriors aren't eyeing off both suits.

Rhun, I presume that as per the rules that the captured suits of full plate require resizing to fit properly?


----------



## stonegod

Mithral vs. darkwood doesn't matter as far as Coraine is concerned: They're statistically equivalent in terms of ACP. If Kurt wants it, they can swap.

Coraine's armor is already mwk full plate, so the armor on the foes is a downgrade.

As for the sword, its a downward bump in enhancement (so he'll miss 5% more often), but does 2 more hp on avg damage, for a total expected increase in damage (except against fire immune folks). Since this is 3.5 and not 3.0, it only matters that the weapon is magical, not how magical it is; so its probably a good idea to give it to front line folks. Trevor or one of the other longsword wielders could then take the +2.

Other thoughts?


----------



## Leif

stonegod said:


> Trevor or one of the other longsword wielders could then take the +2.



Trevor audibly salivates at this prospect!


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:


> Trevor or one of the other longsword wielders could then take the +2.



I see Kurt at the end of the upgrade line for longswords. So count him out.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> I see Kurt at the end of the upgrade line for longswords. So count him out.



Kurt has seniority on Trevor, so Trevor will happily defer to him.  He was just having fun salivating, that's all. 

[Darn!  Missed it by THAT much!]


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> Kurt has seniority on Trevor, so Trevor will happily defer to him.  He was just having fun salivating, that's all.



Yeah, but Kurt doesn't use his sword as often, so Kurt lies last for longswords.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> Yeah, but Kurt doesn't use his sword as often, so Kurt lies last for longswords.



Truth be told, Trevor uses his sword more than he should, and gets himself into a peck of trouble routinely because of it!  A higher bonus sword is not likely to curtail his risk-taking ways, but maybe it will help him to live a little bit longer.


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> Truth be told, Trevor uses his sword more than he should, and gets himself into a peck of trouble routinely because of it!  A higher bonus sword is not likely to curtail his risk-taking ways, but maybe it will help him to live a little bit longer.



<shrug> Or maybe he'll just do more damage before forced to withdraw?

Seriously, as a ftr/rog, Trevor should definately be in there maneuvering for sneak attacks. Kurt is there to keep people upright, deal with undead, and lend a hand when he can.


----------



## Leif

Very well, then.  *resume drooling*


----------



## Scotley

Verdis has no use for a flaming sword other than perhaps roasting the occasional pieces of beef tenderloin with onions, peppers and mushrooms. That would make him drool. Especially with a nice bottle of red wine. He'll be happy to leave this collection of toys to the brutes in the group.


----------



## Leif

Well, now, hold on, Verdis!  That is a legitimate use for such an implement uhhh, DEVICE, yeah, I meant device, wouldn't you say?


----------



## stonegod

Leif said:


> Well, now, hold on, Verdis!  That is a legitimate use for such an *implement*, wouldn't you say?



Careful, my friend. We are clearly a 3.5 game, not a 4E one. No discussion of implements here!


----------



## Leif

stonegod said:


> Careful, my friend. We are clearly a 3.5 game, not a 4E one. No discussion of implements here!



Careful?  Now, look!  The word "implement" existed LONG before 4e!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Well, now, hold on, Verdis!  That is a legitimate use for such an implement uhhh, DEVICE, yeah, I meant device, wouldn't you say?




Oh, yes, I agree it is a very good use for said device/implement/toy, but I think Verdis will be better served if he sticks with a campfire and a well soaked wooden device/implement/toy for the culinary pursuits and lets somebody else use the sword for poking evil cultists.


----------



## Leif

So who has the flaming sword right now?  I have a feeling that we're just about to need it.  If Trevor has it, then it won't help him very much as he tries to hide, so he will have his "normal" enchanted blade in his hand now, and the other in his scabbard.  If someone else has it, well, then, that would make Trevor's life more simple for the time being.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> So who has the flaming sword right now?  I have a feeling that we're just about to need it.  If Trevor has it, then it won't help him very much as he tries to hide, so he will have his "normal" enchanted blade in his hand now, and the other in his scabbard.  If someone else has it, well, then, that would make Trevor's life more simple for the time being.





Per the IC thread, Trevor currently has the flaming sword...though common sense would dictate against using a fire attack against a fiery opponent.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Per the IC thread, Trevor currently has the flaming sword...though common sense wood dictate against using a fire attack against a fiery opponent.



Fine, then, that's kinda what I thought. Trev has his +1 sword (that he had before we found the flaming sword) in his hand currently.


----------



## Thanee

@Legildur: You are one round ahead of us already. You posted twice during the last round and your last action post would only happen in the next round, that has not yet begun. 

@Scotley: Same with you, minus the last part. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Boddy: Wanna jump back in? (Strahd's "The lost Caverns of Tsojcanth") I'm sure you would be welcomed back (Eliyyad is still around). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> @Legildur: You are one round ahead of us already. You posted twice during the last round and your last action post would only happen in the next round, that has not yet begun.



LOL! I did! It gets a little confusing when you have partial rounds, even though the partia; rounds allow better choice of actions.  I do try and post ahead if my action is reasonably certain, which might allow Rhun to determine more outcomes.

In this case I want to try and disable the priest and are hoping that the demon doesn't cause too much damage in the meantime.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> LOL! I did! It gets a little confusing when you have partial rounds, even though the partia; rounds allow better choice of actions.  I do try and post ahead if my action is reasonably certain, which might allow Rhun to determine more outcomes.





Actually, it is really simple. The combat post will always be before your PC's actions for the round. So you post your action, and then don't post another action until the next round's combat post is up. EZ-PZ.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> @Boddy: Wanna jump back in? (Strahd's "The lost Caverns of Tsojcanth") I'm sure you would be welcomed back (Eliyyad is still around).




What she said!


----------



## Thanee

@Leif: You are acting before the priest... he cannot act or 'face' anyone yet. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Okey-Doke


----------



## Rhun

Is EN World running extremely slow for everyone again, or is it just me?


----------



## Leif

I hadn't noticed any particular slowness today, but then I haven't done much here today yet either.  We've already talked some about the other weirdness going on around here....


----------



## Rhun

It is definitely running slow for me...has been since last night. And I'm on an entirely different connection today. Definitely must be related to the other weirdness going on.


----------



## Leif

You are, doubtless, correct, sir!  Sorry to hear that you're having such a notiecable delay.  It seems to be functioning within normal parameters for me.  Being here at the office means a dsl connection as opposed to my cable modem at home, but that's not really a significant diffeence.  I'm just glad that they kept the site up and running during the reconfiguration, as opposed to the other option of taking the site down completely for a day or three!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> You are, doubtless, correct, sir!  Sorry to hear that you're having such a notiecable delay.  It seems to be functioning within normal parameters for me.  Being here at the office means a dsl connection as opposed to my cable modem at home, but that's not really a significant diffeence.  I'm just glad that they kept the site up and running during the reconfiguration, as opposed to the other option of taking the site down completely for a day or three!





I've got a 100meg FastE connection here at the office, so when I notice a slowdown it usually isn't on my side. If you ever want to upgrade that DSL connection, let me know.  Working in telecom definitely has its benefits (of course, it has a lot of drawbacks too!).


----------



## Leif

Thanks, but the DLS connection, like I said, is where I work.  I don't have the authority to make changes like that around here.  That falls within the ambit of our IT Dude/Fry Cook/Production Supervisor.  He's quite the Renaissance Man, let me tell ya!


----------



## Legildur

And here I was thinking the speed issues were at my end.... have an ADSL connection at home and the phone line it runs over must be exposed somewhere as it drops out in the rain


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> And here I was thinking the speed issues were at my end.... have an ADSL connection at home and the phone line it runs over must be exposed somewhere as it drops out in the rain




That's a fairly common problem...I see it a lot with customers I have in Phoenix, AZ. They don't seal the lines well, and they end up going down whenever it rains.


----------



## Leif

I had a similar problem with my cable connection:  not for internet, but my tv was horribly fuzzy.  Then I had a cable modem installed, and they discovered that the cable wiring to my house was apparently installed in the middle ages, so they re-ran my connection, and all my problems instantly vanished.

Well, all of my CABLE problems anyway.   These mental issues are more difficult to resolve.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> That's a fairly common problem...I see it a lot with customers I have in Phoenix, AZ. They don't seal the lines well, and they end up going down whenever it rains.



Any solution? the problem has got progressively worse over time.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Any solution? the problem has got progressively worse over time.




Generally I end up opening 3 or 4 trouble tickets for the issue, and the local carrier (Qwest, in Phoenix) finally realizes that they need to dispatch...and once they do, they find the cables aren't properly sealed. They reseal them with whatever process they use, and after that they don't have the problems anymore. 

Have you called in when you have issues with the ADSL line? If you start opening trouble tickets on it everytime you have an issue, they will likely come out and rerun everything to fix the problem. Normally it takes 3 or 4 tickets, though, as it has to be established as a "Chronic" issue.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Have you called in when you have issues with the ADSL line? If you start opening trouble tickets on it everytime you have an issue, they will likely come out and rerun everything to fix the problem. Normally it takes 3 or 4 tickets, though, as it has to be established as a "Chronic" issue.



Called in twice so far.  Have to wait for rain to do it again. Thanks for the tip. Lets see if Australian carriers are as responsive.


----------



## Boddynock

Thanee said:


> @Boddy: Wanna jump back in? (Strahd's "The lost Caverns of Tsojcanth") I'm sure you would be welcomed back (Eliyyad is still around).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Thanks, Thanee but I'm probably at the limit of what I can manage at the moment. All the best!

'Nock


----------



## Legildur

Hey Stonegod, that's a good solid strike against that demon, we might pull through yet!  We were doing fine until the centipede arrived - hoping Verdis can deal with it while we finish the priest and then Kurt can take care of Trevor. Just loathed to heal everyone within 60ft when there are still 3 of them standing.


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:


> Hey Stonegod, that's a good solid strike against that demon, we might pull through yet!  We were doing fine until the centipede arrived - hoping Verdis can deal with it while we finish the priest and then Kurt can take care of Trevor. Just loathed to heal everyone within 60ft when there are still 3 of them standing.



I'm not so concerned about the rest of the party, just Coraine's potential blackout. If the demon gets one hit, he might still be up; but two... he's out.

Of course, that's what he's built to do... suck it up so that the bad guy isn't killing y'all...


----------



## Leif

Hey, guys, don't fret too much about Trevor.  He got what he asked for, so let his scrawny butt live (or die) with it!


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> I'm not so concerned about the rest of the party, just Coraine's potential blackout. If the demon gets one hit, he might still be up; but two... he's out.
> 
> Of course, that's what he's built to do... suck it up so that the bad guy isn't killing y'all...





The demon wouldn't have connected with Coraine at all this round if he hadn't loosed his shield...

For the record though, I cannot believe that not a single member of the party has a cold iron weapon.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> The demon wouldn't have connected with Coraine at all this round if he hadn't loosed his shield...



No surprise (note his move action); but then he wouldn't have had a chance to do actual damage (assuming DR 10, his chances of doing damage are pretty small w/ no PA and one handed [3/8]; its 100% w/ single handed or double handed PA. If its 15, its impossible one handed w/o PA, unlikely single handed w/ PA [3/8], and 100% double handed w/ PA.

Plus, double handed is cooler. 


Rhun said:


> For the record though, I cannot believe that not a single member of the party has a cold iron weapon.



Not my fault: I used what I was given.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> For the record though, I cannot believe that not a single member of the party has a cold iron weapon.



Have we had an opportunity to acquire one?

And a natural 1 for Kurt? Seriously? Sheesh! What timing!


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:


> ...we might pull through yet!




Maybe Invisible Castle will start to show me, that there are actually double digit numbers on a d20, eventually. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> Maybe Invisible Castle will start to show me, that there are actually double digit numbers on a d20, eventually.



Or you could let Rhun roll


----------



## Leif

Allow me, please, to testify that letting Rhun roll for one does NOT always guarantee success!
 
 (I previously suspected that it just might....)


----------



## Rhun

Yep, I don't always roll well. 

And your group has been to Hommlet a few times...you can probably get some cold iron weapons there.  

Hmm, come to think of it, I don't think anyone has a silver weapon either. Time to throw in some Lycanthropes!


----------



## Rhun

If it makes you feel better, I think the OMEGA group is about to get into a tangle which is way over their heads...they skipped the second level of the Temple completely and went for the third level. And they are still 4th level.


----------



## Leif

Will the centipede and the demon allow them a "time out" to go and get some cold iron weapons?   That would be highly convenient.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Will the cetipede and the demon allow them a "time out" to go and get some cold iron weapons?   That would be highly convenient.




At least Dara had some Protection from Fire spells...that has helped a lot.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> At least Dara had some Protection from Fire spells...that has helped a lot.



Please explain to me why I can't see my misspellings until you quote my post?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Please explain to me why I can't see my misspellings until you quote my post?




That is an excellent question. Unfortunately, it is one that I cannot answer.


----------



## Leif

You're no help!


----------



## Boddynock

OOC: I'm off to the beach for the weekend, so feel free to NPC Ragnok where necessary. He really wants to hit things!  I'll be back on Monday.


----------



## Legildur

Boddynock said:


> OOC: I'm off to the beach for the weekend, so feel free to NPC Ragnok where necessary. He really wants to hit things!  I'll be back on Monday.



But there are no real beaches down there!!


----------



## Rhun

No worries. I'm out of town too, and my access really sucks!


----------



## Leif

That's ok, Guys!  Take your time.  No rush.  I mean, it's not like we've got a character BLEEDING to death here, or something! 

(kidding, kidding!)


----------



## Scotley

I'm still here for you man. Depending on how this round works out Verdis might be able to bring your dude a cure something potion next round.


----------



## Legildur

Scotley, I notice that this round Verdis' attack does *3d6* damage, where in the previous round it did *3d6+1*.  Which one is correct?


----------



## Thanee

Point Blank Shot

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Yes, point blank shot is the culprit. It should not have been +1 last round either, but I couldn't get the map to load when I made that post. I guess I owe Rhun a point of damage, but if there is a prayer spell active as Boddy just suggested in the IC thread then I guess it will be okay.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I'm still here for you man. Depending on how this round works out Verdis might be able to bring your dude a cure something potion next round.



Thanks, but keep everybody else erect and in fighting shape first.  Trev knew what he was getting into, or, if not, he's just a dumb a__!


----------



## Leif

*Re: Post count*

Just so you know, Rhun, my "Post-Count Hero" is, and always has been, [drum roll, please]:  THANEE.

So, you see, I've got a LONG way to go yet.  (So what if he's got 5 years of membership on me?  A dude can DREAM, can't he??)


----------



## Thanee

You should check out Crothian. 


@Rhun: Is it possible to get a rough idea how wounded our opponents are? Because I have not the slightest idea where we stand. 

Something similar to what I do in my game maybe?

light 76-100% hp
moderate 51-75% hp
severe 26-50% hp
critical 1-25% hp

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> You should check out Crothian.



I didn't want to burst his bubble... small targets first 

That priest has got to go down this round!!! And then Trevor will be okay.


----------



## Leif

"Burst my bubble?"  That would be an unlooked for response to a high post-count!  Hmmm, guess I'll just go check out this "Crothian" but that name sounds quite familiar to me, so maybe I've seen his profile before?


----------



## Leif

Wow!  The truly amazing thing about Crothian is his UNREAL number of posts/day!  Like, over eight-freaking-teen!


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> @Rhun: Is it possible to get a rough idea how wounded our opponents are? Because I have not the slightest idea where we stand.
> 
> Something similar to what I do in my game maybe?
> 
> light 76-100% hp
> moderate 51-75% hp
> severe 26-50% hp
> critical 1-25% hp
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





I usually try to incorporate how damaged a foe is in my IC posts for the combat. But yes, I will try to give you a better idea of how bad off they are.


----------



## Rhun

I _plan_ on getting the next IC post up tonight. Also, as soon as this combat is over, I will start a new IC thread, as we will be well over 1000 posts, I believe.


----------



## Rhun

Rhun said:


> I _plan_ on getting the next IC post up tonight. Also, as soon as this combat is over, I will start a new IC thread, as we will be well over 1000 posts, I believe.




And, it looks like I will need to start a new OOC thread soon as well. 

I did just get new high-speed internet installed at my house, so I'm hoping that will help me get everything back on track so that I can post more regularly.

(I'd actually like to start up a couple more games soon [one 3.X D&D in my homebrew setting, and a d20 Future game] but I can't commit until RL calms down a bit.)


----------



## Leif

Tell me about d20 Future, please?  The only future rpgs I've tried have been the OLD edition of Traveler (that stank to high heaven) and FGU's Space Opera (which seemed plenty cool, but I could never get enough interested people to actually play).  (Or, at least I think that was my excuse?)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Tell me about d20 Future, please?  The only future rpgs I've tried have been the OLD edition of Traveler (that stank to high heaven) and FGU's Space Opera (which seemed plenty cool, but I could never get enough interested people to actually play).  (Or, at least I think that was my excuse?)





Well, d20 Future is an add on to d20 Modern. It is very similar to d20 D&D, though. Obviously, there are some changes, but not a ton of them. And it was very easy to incorporate some of my house rules into the rules.

The BASE classes are quite a bit different: Strong, Fast, Tough, Smart, Dedicated and Charismatic, each keyed to one of the 6 abilities. With a little mixing and matching, it allows (in my opinion) some really good reproduction of characters from many genres. The rules aren't perfect, but they work pretty well, I think.

You can actually check out the d20 Modern SRD (and the d20 Future SRD)  HERE.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> I _plan_ on getting the next IC post up tonight. Also, as soon as this combat is over, I will start a new IC thread, as we will be well over 1000 posts, I believe.



I also _plan_ to not get Coraine killed, but sometimes these things slip.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Well, d20 Future is an add on to d20 Modern. It is very similar to d20 D&D, though. Obviously, there are some changes, but not a ton of them. And it was very easy to incorporate some of my house rules into the rules.
> 
> The BASE classes are quite a bit different: Strong, Fast, Tough, Smart, Dedicated and Charismatic, each keyed to one of the 6 abilities. With a little mixing and matching, it allows (in my opinion) some really good reproduction of characters from many genres. The rules aren't perfect, but they work pretty well, I think.
> 
> You can actually check out the d20 Modern SRD (and the d20 Future SRD)  HERE.



Coolness!  Thanks, man!  SRDs-R-Us, huh?


----------



## Leif

stonegod said:


> I also _plan_ to not get Coraine killed, but sometimes these things slip.



Yeah, tell Trevor all about it!


----------



## Leif

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Mate - whenever you can!




I always do, Boddy!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I always do, Boddy!




It is a good way to live one's life!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> It is a good way to live one's life!



Normally, a pretty fun way, too!


----------



## Legildur

Damn Boddy! But if Ragnok hasn't been hitting like a steam train, then I don't know who does!


----------



## Thanee

@Legildur: You need to heal Coraine... he might still take damage from the fire and the _Protection from Fire_ is almost used up (though it certainly was a well-spent scroll )!

Hopefully, Dara's move will disable the priest (and not herself  ), so you can take a move action to position yourself better for the _Sacred Purification_.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> @Legildur: You need to heal Coraine... he might still take damage from the fire and the _Protection from Fire_ is almost used up (though it certainly was a well-spent scroll )!
> 
> Hopefully, Dara's move will disable the priest (and not herself  ), so you can take a move action to position yourself better for the _Sacred Purification_.



Yep, aware that Coraine is in trouble. But if Kurt is any closer than AX89 when he uses Sacred Purification, then it will heal the devil, and then Ragnok will be in even worse trouble!

Might be up to Verdis to look after Coraine


----------



## Thanee

I see. The 'heals everyone in range' problem. 

Well, with some luck, the combat is over this round, anyways, then Kurt should be able to _cure_ Coraine. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Just, please, whatever you do, Legildur, do NOT heal Trevor while these foes still draw breath!  (If he is able to move and fight at all, he will throw himself into the breach again and likely die again.)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> (If he is able to move and fight at all, he will throw himself into the breach again and likely die again.)




He didn't die. He is just unconscious and in need of healing.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> He didn't die. He is just unconscious and in need of healing.



Of course, you are all discounting the (albeit) small entertainment value in watching a human yo-yo...


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> He didn't die. He is just unconscious and in need of healing.



Close enough, Dude!  If you had rolled a bit lower on that last stabilization
check, he'd probably be dead for sure.  [You might as well go ahead and fess up, Rhun:  You get your sicko jollies from beating up on pcs don't you??!!.]  

And, Legildur, I don't know any good yo-yo tricks, but, nevertheless, I'm pleased that I have been providing a somewhat amusing diversion, no matter how feeble it may be, from the mayhem and death.


----------



## Leif

Any of you that know Reveille, go here now!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/251277-re-reveille.html


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Any of you that know Reveille, go here now!
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/251277-re-reveille.html





I was just reading that myself. Craziness!


----------



## Thanee

Rhun, maybe you could include the link to the old IC thread in the new, so we can find it easily, if necessary (to look something up or such). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

@Rhun: Just noticed (had not added the last encounter with the trolls and dire boar in my sheet and came to a different total), that the XP tally is a bit off in the RG. Seems like you only added 902, not 932 last time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> @Rhun: Just noticed (had not added the last encounter with the trolls and dire boar in my sheet and came to a different total), that the XP tally is a bit off in the RG. Seems like you only added 902, not 932 last time.




Hmm, well, nobody's perfect. 

Hey, do any of you know what happened to the option to Download Thread went? I wanted to download Part II of the Alpha game to my PC, but the option seems to be gone. Any clues?


----------



## Thanee

Sorry, no idea. Never used that. Maybe ask about it in Meta?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Hi Rhun,

How fitting was that for Kurt to finish the encounter against the fire priest with a critical?

Also, I have now idea about the 'download thread' option.

On hit points, it looks to me like you missed adding the _Sacred Purification_ to Trevor.  Kurt spontaneously cast _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on Trevor to bring him from -6 (stable) to 9.  But then he used _Sacred Purification_ to heal everyone for 11 hit points, which should have brought Trevor up to 20.

There was also a small error for Verdis where you subtracted the full damage (12 hit points) from the priest's attack although the combat summary indicates that Verdis' damage reduction reduced that (to 11 hps).  No real matter here as Kurt's two uses of _Sacred Purification_ is about to rectify all that.

Legildur

PS great fight that one!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> On hit points, it looks to me like you missed adding the _Sacred Purification_ to Trevor.  Kurt spontaneously cast _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on Trevor to bring him from -6 (stable) to 9.  But then he used _Sacred Purification_ to heal everyone for 11 hit points, which should have brought Trevor up to 20.
> 
> There was also a small error for Verdis where you subtracted the full damage (12 hit points) from the priest's attack although the combat summary indicates that Verdis' damage reduction reduced that (to 11 hps).  No real matter here as Kurt's two uses of _Sacred Purification_ is about to rectify all that.




I'll make sure I get that all fixed in my next IC post when I update the PC status. Thanks for the catch! I sometimes miss things, especially when there is a lot going on.



Legildur said:


> PS great fight that one!




It was meant to be a memorable one. Hopefully it was.


----------



## Thanee

For sure. 

And we all survived. Yay! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Don't you mean ALMOST all??


----------



## Rhun

I've been extremely impressed by how well _Sacred Purification_ works...I'm gonna have to get me some of that for my cleric characters!


----------



## Leif

Likewise.  I just never can think of that spell when I'm looking at my clerics' character sheets.

And I can't find that spell on SRD.  In what book is it to be found?


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> Likewise.  I just never can think of that spell when I'm looking at my clerics' character sheets.
> 
> And I can't find that spell on SRD.  In what book is it to be found?



Not a spell.  It's a Divine Feat found in PHBII (p89). Has a prerequisite of the related _Sacred Healing_ feat (which is okay, but hardly a 'must have' feat).

After starting to play 4th ed, _Sacred Purification_ reminds me a little of healing surges, except that in this case the cleric activates a healing surge for everyone within range (whether friend or foe), in that it keeps the party adventuring for longer before it must take an 'extended rest'.


----------



## Thanee

Yep. 

My Sorceress in our P&P campaign has Touch of Healing (from Complete Champion). That's a crazy good healing feat (especially with very limited access to healing spells). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> Not a spell.  It's a Divine Feat found in PHBII (p89). Has a prerequisite of the related _Sacred Healing_ feat (which is okay, but hardly a 'must have' feat).
> 
> After starting to play 4th ed, _Sacred Purification_ reminds me a little of healing surges, except that in this case the cleric activates a healing surge for everyone within range (whether friend or foe), in that it keeps the party adventuring for longer before it must take an 'extended rest'.



Roger.  Got it.  Thanks, Legildur.

Sacred Healing looks very useful as well.  But, I guess you've known that for some time, too.


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> Sacred Healing looks very useful as well.  But, I guess you've known that for some time, too.



Kurt has only used it once so far. He really only has the feat as a prerequisite for _Sacred Purification_. Although, it might come in very handy for treating poison 

The real value of _Sacred Purification_ is against multiple undead and in healing from range, albeit with the consequence of also healing enemies. Ths is why Kurt held off for so long in the Fire Temple.


----------



## Leif

I understand that Reveille has regained some awareness now! yay! Don't know any details yet...


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I understand that Reveille has regained some awareness now! yay! Don't know any details yet...





Good news!


----------



## Legildur

I'd prefer handling most of the shopping etc ooc as it would take us forever to handle it IC.

Rhun, can you give us an outline of what wealth we end up with and what might be available to purchase?


----------



## Leif

You mean we have some wealth???


----------



## Rhun

Wealth is always updated in the Rogue's Gallery.


*Party Loot as of 03/01/2009*

PP: 69
GP: 380
SP: 481
CP: 124

Ruby and Gold Necklace, value 2375
Silver and Emerald Belt, value 2625
3 chrysoberyls (120gp each)
Longsword +1, flaming
Heavy Darkwood Shield, masterwork
Gold "8-pointed fire" amulet, inset with garnets (value 275gp)
13 gemstones (5 banded agates, 4 tiger eyes, 4 turqouise) woth 10gp each 
Bastard Sword, masterwork
Heavy Steel Shield, masterwork
Gold "8-pointed fire" amulet (value 75gp)
Gold ring set with violet garnet (value 300gp)
Fullplate +1 (2750)
Warhammer +1 (1312)
Heavy shield, masterwork (170)
Scroll, divine (raise dead)
Gold chain belt (value 100gp)
Gold and ruby "8-pointed fire) amulet (value 525gp)
Gold and garnet ring (value 375gp)
Silver box, worth 20gp
Jeweled ring (silver and lapis), worth 85gp
Copper & sardonyx box, worth 75gp
Incense, worth 30gp


----------



## Leif

*We got LOOT!*

So that means that even if you split that total in half we've still got a bit over 1400gp each!  And the coinage won't have to be split in half.  That's very, very cool.  We should be able to chip in and buy another wand of _Cure Light_ or _Cure Moderate_, I hope.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> So that means that even if you split that total in half we've still got a bit over 1400gp each!  And the coinage won't have to be split in half.  That's very, very cool.  We should be able to chip in and buy another wand of _Cure Light_ or _Cure Moderate_, I hope.





It really depends on how the group decides to split the items. For example, Trevor currently has the +1 _flaming_ longsword, which is an 8000+ gp item (well, technically 4000+, since resell value is 1/2). 

So, discuss among yourselves what your plan for splitting the loot is!


----------



## Leif

Speaking of swords, Trevor will again offer up his Ronson Sword to Coraine or Ragnok if they don't already have superior swords, because it just seems like it belongs in the hands of a Fighter (or Paladin).


----------



## Legildur

I don't see the fire ruby taken from the Fire Temple listed?


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> I don't see the fire ruby taken from the Fire Temple listed?



Didn't Ragnok eat it?


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> I don't see the fire ruby taken from the Fire Temple listed?





Huh...that's interesting.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> Huh...that's interesting.



Duh duh DUH!


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> I don't see the fire ruby taken from the Fire Temple listed?






Rhun said:


> Huh...that's interesting.






stonegod said:


> Duh duh DUH!




Does this mean that we have a thief in our midst BESIDES Trevor, or is some magic of the jewel at work here?

[sblock=BTW]I just figured out how to multiquote!  Yay me![/sblock]


----------



## Legildur

Can someone point me to a post that provides a detailed overview of this place? It's a bit difficult to know where to visit to look at selling/buying stuff otherwise


----------



## Rhun

I will post something detailed next week when I get back. In the meantime, what exactly is Kurt interested in?


----------



## Leif

Trevor wants a _+5 RogueDefender_, preferably slightly used and heavily discounted.


----------



## Legildur

Legildur said:


> Can someone point me to a post that provides a detailed overview of this place? It's a bit difficult to know where to visit to look at selling/buying stuff otherwise



Nothing specific, was just trying to not let the downtime extend for too long in real time.


----------



## Legildur

And who's taking the 'fullplate +1'? I'm assuming that needs to be resized to fit and therefore we should organise that immediately.


----------



## stonegod

* Coraine has mwk fullplate, so +1 would be nice (+2 better.... )
* A magic shield would also be double plus good (his is not even mwk), especially since his Shield Ward feat makes any enchantment add to his other defenses.
* His +2 longsword is fine for him for now.


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:


> * Coraine has mwk fullplate, so +1 would be nice (+2 better.... )
> * A magic shield would also be double plus good (his is not even mwk), especially since his Shield Ward feat makes any enchantment add to his other defenses.
> * His +2 longsword is fine for him for now.



Well Kurt would happily take the MW Plate as a 'hand-me-down'. But then that's two lots of adjustment costs - happy to pay that though!


----------



## Boddynock

Legildur said:


> And who's taking the 'fullplate +1'? I'm assuming that needs to be resized to fit and therefore we should organise that immediately.



Magic armor automatically resizes itself to fit a new wearer. That's what happened with the +1 plate that Ragnok got previously.


----------



## Legildur

Boddynock said:


> Magic armor automatically resizes itself to fit a new wearer. That's what happened with the +1 plate that Ragnok got previously.



Thanks for the reminder! in that case it then boils down to 3 options:

1. Coraine takes magic armor and MW set goes to waste if can't be resized in time.
2. Coraine takes magic armor and MW set resized to fit Kurt.
3. Kurt takes magic armor.

Ideally option #2 is preferred.


----------



## Scotley

Verdis doesn't really have any use for the items we've found, so he'll just be interested in cash value to buy something he can use.


----------



## Leif

Trevor feels the same as Verdis.


----------



## Thanee

Dara could use the flaming sword, if Trevor doesn't need it (how many magic longswords do we have, anyways? At least three, right? ). She is not totally fixed on using a falchion, though it is not a bad weapon for sure.

With a single-handed weapon, she could actually make use of the secondary slam attack granted by _Fist of Stone_, though. 

Other than that, she would mostly look to improve her AC or further enhance her chain shirt (i.e. with the twilight property to get rid of that ASF).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

If Trevor can hang on to the flaming sword, he will gladly do so.  Unless he can afford to buy a better one, which I doubt.  Sorry, Thanee.


----------



## Thanee

That's cool, it's just still listed on the treasure list. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Dara could take the _+1 warhammer_ then. Not sure, if we still have any other treasure distributed, but if we go with half the market value (as suggested somewhere above) for the shares, it would look like this now (if I did not forget anything, that is ).

Selling everything else (keeping only the _Raise Dead_ scroll) should leave 8845 gp 3 sp 4 cp.

Total value (including the items) is then 19691 gp 3 sp 4 cp.
That's 3281 gp each, leaving 5 gp 3 sp 4 cp in the party treasury.

- Coraine _+2 longsword_ (gave back _+1 longsword_) (3000), _+1 full plate_ (1375) --> 3281 gp - 4375 gp = -1094 gp
- Dara _+1 warhammer_ (1156) --> 3281 gp - 1156 gp = 2125 gp
- Kurt _+1 longsword_ (1157.5) --> 3281 gp - 1157 gp 5 sp = 2123 gp 5 sp
- Trevor _+1 flaming longsword_ (4157.5) --> 3281 gp - 4157 gp 5 sp = -876 gp 5 sp
- Ragnok --> 3281 gp
- Verdis --> 3281 gp

That should be about right, or did I miss anything?

So, if Coraine puts 1094 gp into the party treasury and Trevor puts 876 gp and 5 sp into the party treasury, we should be able to distribute things evenly (otherwise that would be calculated into future shares, I guess ).

Coraine could also get a masterwork heavy steel shield for 85 gp (instead of selling it), of course.

Sounds fair?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanks Thanee. I'm not going to check the maths, but the methodology looks good to me.

Personally, I'm not fussed about 'balance' as I'd rather the items were distributed where they could do the most good as selling them for half (assuming that they weren't held in the party) doesn't necessarily benefit us strongly, but that depends on what is available to 'buy'.

You also haven't included Ragnok's gem in the equation


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:


> Personally, I'm not fussed about 'balance' as I'd rather the items were distributed where they could do the most good as selling them for half (assuming that they weren't held in the party) doesn't necessarily benefit us strongly, but that depends on what is available to 'buy'.




This distribution is not exactly balanced. It's surely a benefit to buy items (especially ones that you would buy anyways) at half price. It would be more balanced to give Kurt the magic full plate, for example, but this is also under the assumption, that the items go where they are used the most. 

Coraine's current armor is not yet figured in, though.



> You also haven't included Ragnok's gem in the equation




Yes, I know. We do not know what's up with that gem, yet. Maybe it is not even sellable?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> Yes, I know. We do not know what's up with that gem, yet. Maybe it is not even sellable?



Ah yes, but we don't know that information either IC or OOC.

Kurt would surely want to see it at least factored in. If Ragnok then claims it, then it becomes his share, unless some other information comes to light.


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:


> Ah yes, but we don't know that information either IC or OOC.




Wasn't speaking about Ragnok even. Dara has seen the aura of the gem, so she does know a bit about it, at least. 

"Not sellable" could have many reasons. It could be some kind of "key", for example.

It cannot be factored in at all, without more knowledge. We cannot even say what it's worth, yet. That's just as it is. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

No, wait, Thanee, Trevor is not happy with this distribution at all.  He already has a +1 magic sword that was found earlier, so he wants gold more than he wants the flaming sword now, especially if taking the flaming sword is going to put him over 800 gp in debt to the party.  He doesn't even have 300 gp right now, so he wants the gold and Dara is more than welcome to the sword.


----------



## Thanee

Is that Coraine's old sword? Or yet another one?
Do we actually have two _+1 longswords_ or just one (that is currently listed on two sheets then )?

If I have things right, Coraine's old sword is the one Kurt is using right now (and the _+1 longsword_ listed above for him)?

Think about it, though, it's a pretty good deal to get an effective +2 weapon for just 4k (half normal price). Bought items will always be more expensive.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

It was either Coraine or Kurt that gave Trevor the +1 sword when a better one was found some time ago.  How is the flaming sword an effective +2 weapon?

Also, Trevor is already too reckless in combat for his own good.  How much worse will that become if he gets better offensive capabilities without a corresponding increase to his defensive ones?

Plus, he just likes money!


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> It was either Coraine or Kurt that gave Trevor the +1 sword when a better one was found some time ago.  How is the flaming sword an effective +2 weapon?



It's an effective +2 bonus for determining its cost/value - the +1 enhancement bonus and an additional +1 bonus (cost wise) for the _flaming_ property.

If Trevor doesn't want it, then Kurt will take it


----------



## stonegod

When I picked up Coraine, I copied everything he had. When I started, he already had the +2 longsword.

Given that, he doesn't have 1k to "pay" for the sword he's already using. That should be significantly defrayed by his mwk fullplate (825k to sell, though I'm assuming he bought it at its full 1650gp price).


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> Plus, he just likes money!






No problem, if you prefer it that way... then we just need to figure out who gets what and whether we actually do have two _+1 longswords_ or just one.  

If we have two, then one more has to be figured into the above (total party treasure and Trevor's share).


Assuming that we actually do have another _+1 longsword_ (so we have two together with Coraine's old one), and moving the flaming sword from Trevor to Dara, and the full plate to Kurt (for a more even distribution of loot), things would look like this, then:



> Total value (including the items) is then 20848 gp 8 sp 4 cp.
> That's 3474 gp each, leaving 4 gp 8 sp 4 cp in the party treasury.
> 
> - Coraine _+2 longsword_ (gave back _+1 longsword_) (3000) --> 3474 gp - 3000 gp = 474 gp
> - Dara _+1 flaming longsword_ (4157.5) --> 3474 gp - 4157 gp 5 sp = -683 gp 5 sp
> - Kurt _+1 longsword_ (1157.5), _+1 full plate_ (1375) --> 3474 gp - 2532 gp 5 sp = 941 gp 5 sp
> - Trevor _+1 longsword_ (1157.5) --> 3474 gp - 1157 gp 5 sp = 2316 gp 5 sp
> - Ragnok --> 3474 gp
> - Verdis --> 3474 gp




That, of course, wouldn't work out, if we only have one _+1 longsword_. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

stonegod said:


> When I picked up Coraine, I copied everything he had. When I started, he already had the +2 longsword.




Yeah, he got that right before you took over, I think. 

We have distributed the treasure to be used, but had not made any shares or anything yet. The above is meant to do so in a mostly fair way ('buying' items from the party treasure is still a benefit).



> Given that, he doesn't have 1k to "pay" for the sword he's already using. That should be significantly defrayed by his mwk fullplate (825k to sell, though I'm assuming he bought it at its full 1650gp price).




Right now it's just a proposal; in the latest revision above I have moved the full plate to Kurt for a more even distribution, which would mean that Coraine comes out with a plus (but not a plus one full plate then, of course ). 


I think this (evenly split treasure with found items 'bought' at half price) is a good way to do this. If anyone has a better idea, though... 

Also, if it happens that one will end up with a minus, that wouldn't be a problem at all... it would just be figured into the next share, which would then be smaller by the appropriate amount.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Here's another one (almost the same as the first) for when we only have a single _+1 longsword_ (in that case, Kurt will get the flaming longsword; longsword is the favored weapon of Heironeous, after all ).



> Total value (including the items) is then 19691 gp 3 sp 4 cp.
> That's 3281 gp each, leaving 5 gp 3 sp 4 cp in the party treasury.
> 
> - Coraine _+2 longsword_ (gave back _+1 longsword_) (3000), _+1 full plate_ (1375) --> 3281 gp - 4375 gp = -1094 gp (selling the existing full plate will almost cover this)
> - Dara _+1 warhammer_ (1156) --> 3281 gp - 1156 gp = 2125 gp
> - Kurt _+1 flaming longsword_ (4157.5) --> 3281 gp - 4157 gp 5 sp = -876 gp 5 sp
> - Trevor _+1 longsword_ (1157.5) --> 3281 gp - 1157 gp 5 sp = 2123 gp 5 sp
> - Ragnok --> 3281 gp
> - Verdis --> 3281 gp




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Here's another one (almost the same as the first) for when we only have a single _+1 longsword_ (in that case, Kurt will get the flaming longsword; longsword is the favored weapon of Heironeous, after all ).
> Bye
> Thanee



I object to Trevor 'paying' for his +1 longsword.  It was given to him by another party member, so the 'cost' for it had already been 'paid' to the party.  And, at any rate, this was done long ago, during a previous treasure distribution, so the account should have been settled then!


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> I object to Trevor 'paying' for his +1 longsword.  It was given to him by another party member, so the 'cost' for it had already been 'paid' to the party.




Actually, no. The cost has been paid by Coraine, as he had bought this sword himself.

As you can see above, that very same value is added to Coraine's share for giving his old sword into the party pool. If Trevor wouldn't 'pay' for its ownership, then Coraine could essentially not get the value for it, and so Coraine would then effectively pay for Trevor's sword.

Does that sound fair to you? 



> And, at any rate, this was done long ago, during a previous treasure distribution, so the account should have been settled then!




There has been no actual distribution of ownership, just distribution of use, because it makes little sense to have a magic sword rest in Coraine's backpack while he uses a better one we just found. 

But as I said, this is just a proposal, if anyone has a better idea, go ahead. 

We can also just hand out the treasure to whoever can use it and _not_ distribute the gold _at all_, but rather use it to buy items for those who have not received much yet. That would work equally well, but with more hassle, because everything that is bought has to be decided as a group.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stonegod

Thanee's distribution is generally the one I'd go for.

I think Coraine is served better by better AC before better BAB as he's supposed to pull aggro (to use that horrid MMO phrase) first, hit second. I think the he could be served by a +1 longsword if that makes a more equitable split. In an ideal world, he'd have both.


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Actually, no. The cost has been paid by Coraine, as he had bought this sword himself.
> As you can see above, that very same value is added to Coraine's share for giving his old sword into the party pool. If Trevor wouldn't 'pay' for its ownership, then Coraine could essentially not get the value for it, and so Coraine would then effectively pay for Trevor's sword.
> Does that sound fair to you?



Sounds like a perfectly reasonable thing for Trevor's Good Friend Coraine to volunteer to do for him! 



Thanee said:


> There has been no actual distribution of ownership, just distribution of use, because it makes little sense to have a magic sword rest in Coraine's backpack while he uses a better one we just found.



If that is the case, then why can't we continue in this same manner until the adventure is completed once and for all?  Why are we being assessed for items now while we still have plenty of adventure left ahead of us?  Trevoris more than willing to concede that actual ownership of the sword he uses is still vested in the party as a whole.  When the adventure ends, if he is still alive, he will either surrender the weapon to the party or else pay for it.  Will that work?



Thanee said:


> But as I said, this is just a proposal, if anyone has a better idea, go ahead.
> We can also just hand out the treasure to whoever can use it and _not_ distribute the gold _at all_, but rather use it to buy items for those who have not received much yet. That would work equally well, but with more hassle, because everything that is bought has to be decided as a group.



Here's Trev's proposal:  Why not keep the bulk of the treasure in the party treasury, only doling out to each party member a small stipend to cover immediate necessities, say perhaps 300 gp each (?), while buying things like _Healing_ wands and potions, and maybe a few other potions (Trevor could certainly put a potion or two of _Spider Climb_ to very good use!) that are mutually beneficial to the entire party and capable of use by several party members, directly from the party treasury?  Any of these items that were not used during the adventure would be dealt with like found items at the final distribution.


----------



## Thanee

@Leif: Well, I don't consider it a good idea to hoard several thousand gold pieces, while they could be used to buy magic items that could help us. 

Using only what we find makes no sense, obviously. But when we buy things, we should figure out what to buy or for whom to buy something. It's way easier to just distribute the treasure and then leave the decision about what to buy to the individual characters. Selling only what is not used and distributing the gold evenly means, that some get way more than others, which is inherently unbalanced. Therefore it is often done as propsed here, that the items that everyone gets from the loot are calculated as part of their share (effectively they are buying them at half-price), and the gold is distributed accordingly.



stonegod said:


> I think Coraine is served better by better AC before better BAB as he's supposed to pull aggro (to use that horrid MMO phrase) first, hit second. I think the he could be served by a +1 longsword if that makes a more equitable split. In an ideal world, he'd have both.




The decisions about the swords were made before you took over, so obviously might not be exactly what you would have done. 

The _+2 longsword_ was best used by Coraine (as he is the best fighter together with Ragnok, who does not use another weapon than his trusted heirloom). Of course, by then he was still a Paladin and not a Knight. 

Generally, the items should be used where they best serve the party.

But everyone should also get a fair share and be able to get some decent stuff (some characters have next to nothing in comparison right now). Ragnok wants gold to get his weapon enchanted, surely Verdis wants to get _something_ as well. Dara doesn't exactly have a whole lot of decent equipment either. 

Therefore I think it's most fair to do the distribution like that. Sum up the sell value and allow those who want items from the loot buy them for their sell value.

Maybe we should just start from scratch...

Coraine has his _+1 longsword_ still (so neither Kurt nor Trevor have it).
The _+2 longsword_, and everything else (as listed in the RG; including the _+1 flaming longsword_, the _+1 warhammer_, the _+1 full plate_ and so on) is in the party treasury.

The sell value of the party treasury is 19691 gp 3 sp 4 cp.
That's 3281 gp each, leaving 5 gp 3 sp 4 cp in the party treasury.

The following (useful) items could be acquired from the party treasury (sell value in parantheses; if noone wants them they are sold for gold; if more than one wants any specific item, it should go to whoever can make the best use of it, also keeping in mind that not a single character gets everything ).

_+2 longsword_ (4157.5 gp)
_+1 flaming longsword_ (4157.5 gp)
_+1 warhammer_ (1156 gp)
_+1 full plate_ (1325 gp)
masterwork heavy steel shield (85 gp)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stonegod

Coraine proposal:
+3342gp (share of 3281, personal gold 61)
-1325 _fullplate +1_
+ 825 mwk fullplate (goes into pool)
-1000 price of adding +1 to his shield
======
1842gp remaining.

Leaves both +2 longswords available for purchase by others. Drops my to-hit by 1, but AC +2. I can go for a +2 weapon later. Taking one of them puts me ~3kgp in the hole, so we'll see where they go first...


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> @Leif: Well, I don't consider it a good idea to hoard several thousand gold pieces, while they could be used to buy magic items that could help us.
> 
> 
> Maybe we should just start from scratch...
> 
> Coraine has his _+1 longsword_ still (so neither Kurt nor Trevor have it).
> The _+2 longsword_, and everything else (as listed in the RG; including the _+1 flaming longsword_, the _+1 warhammer_, the _+1 full plate_ and so on) is in the party treasury.
> 
> The sell value of the party treasury is 19691 gp 3 sp 4 cp.
> That's 3281 gp each, leaving 5 gp 3 sp 4 cp in the party treasury.
> 
> The following (useful) items could be acquired from the party treasury (sell value in parantheses; if noone wants them they are sold for gold; if more than one wants any specific item, it should go to whoever can make the best use of it, also keeping in mind that not a single character gets everything ).
> 
> _+2 longsword_ (4157.5 gp)
> _+1 flaming longsword_ (4157.5 gp)
> _+1 warhammer_ (1156 gp)
> _+1 full plate_ (1375 gp)
> masterwork heavy steel shield (85 gp)
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Fine.  I'll agree to whatever.  Trevor would like to have a magic sword, but it's not absolutely critical.  He would also like to have the m/w heavy steel shield, if none of the more combat oriented characters want it.  Should I take the +1 longsword off his sheet?  (The party giveth and the party taketh away.  )  Just let me know what he gets, ok?  Trev would also be content with the +1 warhammer, if no one else has a prior claim and he's losing his magic sword.  He's more likely to be able to afford that.


----------



## Legildur

I'm happy with whatever you can all work out for a distribution. Kurt doesn't even really care about shares so much.

He'd rather see a front-liner (and that includes Trevor) make best use of the magic swords and full plate. Kurt can certainly use that stuff, but he'd rather see it used by someone every round, rather than just occasionally, as Kurt (while handy with a sword) is better in the second rank at any rate.

But if he does get a weapon, it really needs to be a longsword.


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> Fine.  I'll agree to whatever.  Trevor would like to have a magic sword, but it's not absolutely critical.  He would also like to have the m/w heavy steel shield, if none of the more combat oriented characters want it.  Should I take the +1 longsword off his sheet?  (The party giveth and the party taketh away.  )  Just let me know what he gets, ok?  Trev would also be content with the +1 warhammer, if no one else has a prior claim and he's losing his magic sword.  He's more likely to be able to afford that.




I don't think you fully understand the concept (no offense ).

There is no "afford". You get whatever you want, unless someone else wants it, too, and it would be better in that someone's hands.

You have a certain "allowance" equal to one sixth of what we found (your share). If you get more than your allowance, there is no problem, you will just get less next time. You do not get anything for free (just like in real life ), everything you get is part of your share.

At all times you have your share in value, though. If you "pay" four thousand something gold for a +2 sword, you still have four thousand something gold (in form of a +2 sword), for example. After the adventure you can sell the sword for that much gold easily.

The only "problem" (if you can call it a problem even) is that Coraine's last personality prefered a better weapon (the +2 sword) while Coraine's current personality prefers a better armour (thus keeping his +1 sword, which Coraine's last personality put back into the pool to be used by someone else, i.e. Trevor, though Kurt is using that very same sword, too, however that works out... must be some temporal trick (actually, it is because Trevor was assumed to use the +1 flaming sword by then) ).

So, Trevor could, for example, get the +2 longsword now and the mw heavy steel shield. This would make his current allowance negative (same as with the +1 flaming sword, since the sword alone is worth more than a single share), so next time his share would be smaller to even things out (in the meantime the others will have smaller shares, obviously, if the gold isn't there it has to come from somewhere, but that is no problem, since most likely not every coin is going to be spent). Or he could take the +1 warhammer and the shield, leaving one thousand something coins in his pocket, if he prefers that.

Same with Coraine, he could get everything, but I at least would prefer things to be distributed more evenly (not completely even, that's not possible, but at least somewhat even; everyone likes toys ).

Bye
Thanee

P.S. stonegod, +1 shield enchantment is 1k only.


----------



## Leif

Certainly, there is no offense taken:  I needed someone to clue me in, so thanks.  Just so I understand, though, the party will be taking back the +1 longsword that Trevor has been using?  If so, that's fine.  

Yes, Trevor will gratefully accept the +1 warhammer and the thousand-odd gp.  Actually, the warhammer does as much damage as a longsword, and is a high crit weapon, so Trevor really prefers that, anyway.


----------



## Thanee

Actually more like twothousand-odd, mistyped that above. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Even better!  But what becomes of the +1 longsword that Trevor is using now?  If the +1 warhammer goes to Trevor, then that +1 longsword goes back into party treasure for redistribution or sale or something.


----------



## stonegod

Thanee said:


> P.S. stonegod, +1 shield enchantment is 1k only.



Fixed. 

We'll see who claims the swords and then deal w/ it.


----------



## Thanee

Leif said:


> Even better!  But what becomes of the +1 longsword that Trevor is using now?  If the +1 warhammer goes to Trevor, then that +1 longsword goes back into party treasure for redistribution or sale or something.




It never actually goes into the party treasure, because Coraine keeps it (it's his sword).

That's also the reason, why Trevor then cannot have it, because it isn't actually there. Just presume it never happened (because multiple players have been playing Coraine, really). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

The two swords would then go to Kurt and Dara, I suppose.

Dara has no problems with the price tag (since she hasn't spent much gold yet), and Kurt has also said above, that he would take it (refering to the flaming sword by then).

Dara could use the better attack bonus more than Kurt, I think, so I would say _+2 longsword_ to her and _+1 flaming longsword_ to Kurt then.

Coraine : _+1 full plate_ (selling masterwork full plate; keeps _+1 longsword_) + 2781 gp
Trevor : _+1 warhammer_, masterwork heavy steel shield (maybe getting this enchanted for 1k?) + 2040 gp
Kurt : _+1 flaming longsword_ (876 gp 5 sp will be put into the pool so the others can get their full share)
Dara : _+2 longsword_ (876 gp 5 sp will be put into the pool so the others can get their full share)
Ragnok & Verdis : 3281 gp

How does that sound to everyone then?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

*Trevor Champlaign*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Trevor : +1 warhammer, masterwork heavy steel shield (maybe getting this enchanted for 1k?) + 2040 gp



Sounds great to Trev!  And, sure, he's interested in getting the shield enchanted for 1,000 gp, I think.  Am I correct in thinking that, because a normal heavy shield is +2 to AC, then a +1 hvy shield would be +3 to AC?  And we know of a place to get the enchantment done for 1,000 gp?  (Better and better!)


----------



## Legildur

Thanks Thanee for sorting all this out.


----------



## Rhun

Hey guys, sorry for the delay, but I just finally got the time to read through the last couple of pages. Just an FYI...there ARE two +1 longswords in the group. 

Also, and I'm not sure who wanted it, there is the Masterwork Heavy Darkwood Shield...this might serve Trevor better than the Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield, as his skills depend more on maneuverability, and it effecitvely has a 0 Armor Check Penalty.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the delay, but I just finally got the time to read through the last couple of pages. Just an FYI...there ARE two +1 longswords in the group.
> 
> Also, and I'm not sure who wanted it, there is the Masterwork Heavy Darkwood Shield...this might serve Trevor better than the Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield, as his skills depend more on maneuverability, and it effecitvely has a 0 Armor Check Penalty.



I guess the shield situation is up to the other group members, but Trevor would certainly prefer a shield that allowed him to use his skills more easily.  As to the other +1 Longsword, hmm, I don't know, Trevor might prefer the +1 Warhammer.

Will Trevor have a chance at present to  get the m/w darkwood heavy shield or the m/w steel heavy shield, whichever one he winds up with, enchanted to and additional +1 AC enhancement?  (So, presumably +3AC total, right?)


----------



## Thanee

Right, the Darkwood Shield would be better-suited for Trevor. 

And only 43.5 gp more.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> Right, the Darkwood Shield would be better-suited for Trevor.
> 
> And only 43.5 gp more.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



LOL! Kurt currently has the darkwood shield, but happy to surrender that to Trevor.

If no one else is using the masterwork heavy steel shield, then Kurt would happily take that in its place.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> LOL! Kurt currently has the darkwood shield, but happy to surrender that to Trevor.
> 
> If no one else is using the masterwork heavy steel shield, then Kurt would happily take that in its place.





Doesn't Kurt have a mithral shield?


----------



## Scotley

Thanee's distribution works for Verdis.


----------



## Leif

Legildur said:


> LOL! Kurt currently has the darkwood shield, but happy to surrender that to Trevor.
> 
> If no one else is using the masterwork heavy steel shield, then Kurt would happily take that in its place.



Trevor has his own masterwork steel shield that he will happily surrender to Kurt.  Unfortunately it is only a light shield, though.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Doesn't Kurt have a mithral shield?



 um, yeah, he does..... ignore my last....


----------



## Legildur

Hey Scotley, love the use of _Grease_.


----------



## Scotley

Thanks, I was rather proud of that. Hope it works!


----------



## Leif

"Sorry for the delays...I'll get a new post up tomorrow, I promise." -Rhun, in IC thread.

Yeah, yeah, sure, sure, we've heard THAT before, haven't we guys?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> "Sorry for the delays...I'll get a new post up tomorrow, I promise." -Rhun, in IC thread.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, sure, sure, we've heard THAT before, haven't we guys?






Well, someday EN World will work beautifully, and I won't get timeouts, "page cannot be displayed" and extremely slow refresh rates everytime I try to post. Ah, that will be sweet. Someday.


----------



## Leif

I am obviously unable to vouch for how ENWorld is working today on the Planet of Rhun, but on EARTH, it's working much like you describe the perfect ENWorld.  Finally.  At the moment.  I think that the only thing that would improve things for me now would be if I was at home using my HIGH-SPEED internet connection instead of trapped at work with our pokey-ass dsl.


----------



## Legildur

EnWorld has been woefully slow for me at times over the last week or so. SO much so that sometimes the browser can't even find it, and I get a "search" option to look for the page.

It seems to have picked up after the recent maintenance.

Also, I'll be out of town for a few days, so Rhun, you'll need to NPC Kurt for a bit.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I am obviously unable to vouch for how ENWorld is working today on the Planet of Rhun, but on EARTH, it's working much like you describe the perfect ENWorld.  Finally.  At the moment.  I think that the only thing that would improve things for me now would be if I was at home using my HIGH-SPEED internet connection instead of trapped at work with our pokey-ass dsl.




I've got high-speed at home, and super duper fantastic high speed at work...and the only site I EVER have trouble with is this one. Now, maybe I just happen to check in at high volume times or something, or maybe my PC and EN World just don't get along well, but I've been having issues for at least the last week again.

At least I've got Legildur to vouch for it not just being me.


----------



## Leif

Hehehe, I was only teasing, anyway.  Obviously we should all be so lucky as to live on the Planet of Rhun!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Hehehe, I was only teasing, anyway.  Obviously we should all be so lucky as to live on the Planet of Rhun!




Its hard being as good as I am.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Its hard being as good as I am.



Tell me about it!  I don't even make a half-hearted attempt anymore.


----------



## Rhun

Please post up exactly what you want added to your weapons/armor/etc. Keep in mind the costs:


Going from a masterwork weapon to +1 costs 2000gp.
Going from a +1 weapon to a +2 weapon costs 6000gp.

Going from masterwork shield/armor to +1 costs 1000gp.
Going from a +1 shield/armor to +2 shield/armor costs 3000gp.


If there are any other items you are interested in, please let me know. Between the general store, Ostler Gundigoot and the Church of St. Cuthbert, it might be available.


----------



## Leif

I think that the warhammer must be m/w, because Thanee mentioned having it enchanted, and I don't think that's even possible unless it's m/w.  Anyway, if it is, then Trev would like to have in enchanted to +1.  If it's not, then he would like to get his studded leather armor to +1, but I'm not sure if he currently has m/w leather armor, so I still have to check on that.  If there's any kind of a credit program at all, or maybe even if there's not, he would really really like to have both the warhammer enchanted to +1 AND the leather armor enchanted to +1.  That would cost a total of 3k gp, plus the armor/weapon to be enchanted, and I say on Trev's sheet that I've already deducted the 1k for having the warhammer done.  And, as luck would have it, I've got just a bit over 2k gp remaining to cover the armor.  Have I got this figured even close to right?


----------



## Rhun

First, the warhammer is already +1, as noted in the loot post. And yes, technically a weapon MUST be masterwork to be magicked.

Second, I'm not sure what game you are playing in, but Trevor already has a Mithril Shirt +1, not studded leather.

So Trevor already has a magic warhammer, and magic armor that is better than studded leather +1. I thought his intent was to have the darkwood shield magicked up to +1?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> First, the warhammer is already +1, as noted in the loot post. And yes, technically a weapon MUST be masterwork to be magicked.
> 
> Second, I'm not sure what game you are playing in, but Trevor already has a Mithril Shirt +1, not studded leather.
> 
> So Trevor already has a magic warhammer, and magic armor that is better than studded leather +1. I thought his intent was to have the darkwood shield magicked up to +1?



Dang, what game AM I playing in?  hehehe.  Ok, you're right, of course.  He already has a m/w light steel shield, so I guess he will have it enchanted instead of the darkwood one?  Or is the darkwood one heavy, and thus of more protection?  Maybe he can have his m/w lt. steel shield made  +1, if the darkwood one is not heavy?


----------



## Boddynock

Nicely handled, folks! 

It was a funny feeling, running Ragnok as possessed, knowing that he'd go at it like a bull at a gate, and really hoping all the time that he wouldn't do any real damage to your characters! 

Um, Rhun, what now? Ragnok's wisdom isn't really that low (12), so he may well decide to take up some protection in terms of better Will save (however that translates in game terms). And I really don't want a flaming axe ... just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:


> Um, Rhun, what now? Ragnok's wisdom isn't really that low (12), so he may well decide to take up some protection in terms of better Will save (however that translates in game terms). And I really don't want a flaming axe ... just thought I'd let you know.




He'll get periodic saves, with a bonus now that the gem isn't in his possession, to overcome its influence. Shouldn't be long. By the way, I think you did an excellent roleplaying job, so kudos to you.

"No more of that, you stupid wench. The gem is not for the likes of you! I told the wizard, and I'm telling you - don't cross me, unless you want to burn."

This was my favorite quote! LOL.

As far as Norryjar is concerned, since she is a masterwork weapon right now, you'll need 2000 to enchant to +1, and 6000 more to add shocking, if that is what you want. If Ragnok wants to look into something, just let me know.


----------



## stonegod

Corraine was going to take the fullplate, have it resized if needed, and ask for his shield to be enhanced. If there is enough money in the pool after distribution of the other +1 sword we found that Rhun confirmed we had, he'll look into getting his sword +2; otherwise, he'll hold onto the rest (maybe get some potions).

DId we ever decide who was getting the +1 flaming sword?


----------



## Thanee

Can we generally get items from the Magic Item Compendium?

There are quite a few nifty affordable items in there. 

For example, a healing belt (heals 2d8 3/day) for 750gp would be nice to unburden Kurt a bit with the healing.

Or the artificer's monocle (allows _Identify_ with _Detect Magic_) for 1,500gp is generally useful, making things a lot easier with adjudicating magic items.

These are just two examples of dozens of low-price magic items in there.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Can we generally get items from the Magic Item Compendium?




I don't have the Magic Item Compendium, but if you are willing to post me the stats of the item, I'd be open to allowing them.



Thanee said:


> For example, a healing belt (heals 2d8 3/day) for 750gp would be nice to unburden Kurt a bit with the healing.




This item is fine. I actually use it for my PCs in several other games.



Thanee said:


> Or the artificer's monocle (allows _Identify_ with _Detect Magic_) for 1,500gp is generally useful, making things a lot easier with adjudicating magic items.




I would allow this item as well.


----------



## Leif

Trevor is definitely interested in a healing belt if he can lay his light fingers upon one!


----------



## Rhun

I need everyone to make a list of the magic items and/or upgrades they want done to their existing items. There is no credit, so if you don't have the gold to purchase an item, you aren't getting it. I will then approve or deny the availability of what you want.

Keep in mind there is going to be a limited availablility of items. Everyone can't buy a healing belt, because there aren't that many available. It is the *VILLAGE* of Hommlet afterall (and really more of a Thorp...population > 100, not counting outlying farms), not the City or Metropolis of Hommlet. Be glad I'm letting any magic items be available at all, because in the original adventure, they aren't.  But you have the local wizard, a general store, a church, a druid, and an innkeeper that collects some items, so I figure I can allow a few things.


----------



## Leif

I'm still wondering whether the Darkwood shield that we found is light or heavy?  If it has not yet been claimed by someone else and is a heavy shield, then Trevor will stake a claim to it and he desires to have it enchanted to +1, for a +3 bonus to AC.  If the Darkwood shield is not a heavy shield, then Trev would rather have his own m/w light steel shield enchanted to  +1.  

And, either way, he wants to obtain as many potions of _Cure Light_ as he can find and afford.  If he can find some that are in some solid form, like wafers, rather than bottles of liquid, that would also be his preference.

[sblock=OOC Rhun]Shux!  Looks like I'm going to fail miserably in my attempt to exceed your post count before you make 10th level.  Drat it all![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I'm still wondering whether the Darkwood shield that we found is light or heavy?  If it has not yet been claimed by someone else and is a heavy shield, then Trevor will stake a claim to it and he desires to have it enchanted to +1, for a +3 bonus to AC.  If the Darkwood shield is not a heavy shield, then Trev would rather have his own m/w light steel shield enchanted to  +1.




It is a heavy shield.



Leif said:


> And, either way, he wants to obtain as many potions of _Cure Light_ as he can find and afford.  If he can find some that are in some solid form, like wafers, rather than bottles of liquid, that would also be his preference.




You know, Trevor can't drink potions when he is unconscious, so I'm not sure they would help all that much. 



Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC Rhun]Shux!  Looks like I'm going to fail miserably in my attempt to exceed your post count before you make 10th level.  Drat it all![/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]
You still post like 3 or 4 times to every post of mine, so you'll surpass me soon enough.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

And congrats to me on 10,000 posts! Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> And congrats to me on 10,000 posts! Woo-Hoo!



Bravo, Sir!

OOC:  Trevor will get the heavy darkwood shield enchanted to +1 magical value, so it will be +3 to AC, which will bring Trev to AC 22.  Yay!!

Wahh!  I have only made 17 posts so far today!


----------



## Legildur

Kurt will aim to have his mithril heavy shield enchanted to +1.

What's Coraine's current armor? MW fullplate? If Coraine is taking the magical fullplate, then Coraine's existing armor would be better than Kurt's current banded mail. And could possibly be enchanted to +1 as well when funds permit.


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:


> Kurt will aim to have his mithril heavy shield enchanted to +1.
> 
> What's Coraine's current armor? MW fullplate? If Coraine is taking the magical fullplate, then Coraine's existing armor would be better than Kurt's current banded mail. And could possibly be enchanted to +1 as well when funds permit.



It is mwk fullplate.


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:


> It is mwk fullplate.



Well, Kurt will stick his hand up for that if it is available.


----------



## Leif

Trevor is actually thinking now about perhaps moving up to heavier armor, too.  What kind of armor will Kurt be trading in for the m/w fullplate?  (Trev wouldn't be able to use his rogue abilities to their best advantage wearing medium or heavy armor,  but his fighter training will allow him to take full advantage of the armor, which just might keep him fighting considerably longer.  Opinions are solicited.)


----------



## Thanee

Remeber, though, that you cannot use Tumble, if your movement is lowered by armor.

Not entirely sure, if you actually have Tumble, but I suppose so. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Leif said:


> What kind of armor will Kurt be trading in for the m/w fullplate?



Banded Mail. But I would not recommend it.  Whenever I play a fighter, I prefer a high Dex and lightly armoured character so that the touch AC stays nice and high.


----------



## Leif

Thanee said:


> Remeber, though, that you cannot use Tumble, if your movement is lowered by armor.
> 
> Not entirely sure, if you actually have Tumble, but I suppose so.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Actually, Trev is lacking that skill at this time. 


Legildur said:


> Banded Mail. But I would not recommend it.  Whenever I play a fighter, I prefer a high Dex and lightly armoured character so that the touch AC stays nice and high.



Yeah, you're probably right about that.  Anyway, I don't believe that Banded Mail offers that much of an AC advantage over a chain Shirt, does it?  Maybe 2 or 3 points?  Do you know what the max dex bonus is for Banded Mail?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Actually, Trev is lacking that skill at this time.




You need to add some ranks in that; Tumble is a highly useful skill for a mobile fighter.



Leif said:


> Yeah, you're probably right about that.  Anyway, I don't believe that Banded Mail offers that much of an AC advantage over a chain Shirt, does it?  Maybe 2 or 3 points?  Do you know what the max dex bonus is for Banded Mail?




Max Dex for Banded is +1, per the SRD.


----------



## Leif

In that case, Banded Mail is OUT for Dear Trevor, you're absolutely correct about that, Legildur!  Hmmm, tumbling with a warhammer, incongruous, but not out of the question, I suppose.  I gotta check srd for ways to maximize armor protection while maintaining dex bonus.  If I can even squeeze one or two more AC points out for Trev, it'll be worth it.


----------



## Leif

Nope!  Not possible to beat +4 without losing dex bonus.  Oh, well, looks like10+4+3+4=21 is the best Trevor can hope for with a chainshirt and  +1 large shield.  And that's really not bad at all, is it?


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Nope!  Not possible to beat +4 without losing dex bonus.  Oh, well, looks like10+4+3+4=21 is the best Trevor can hope for with a chainshirt and  +1 large shield.  And that's really not bad at all, is it?




Mithral is the key to your problem. It improves the max. dex. by two. Of course it ain't cheap for medium much less heavy armor. 

Special Materials :: d20srd.org


----------



## Thanee

Reposting (and including the latest stuff; hope I got everything right )

Coraine : _+1 full plate_ (selling masterwork full plate; keeps his _+1 longsword_) + 2781 gp

Trevor : _+1 warhammer_, heavy darkwood shield + 2083.5 gp

Kurt : 3281 gp; buys the masterwork full plate (from Coraine) for 825 gp, leaving 2456 gp

Dara : _+2 longsword_ (876 gp 5 sp will be put into the pool so the others can get their full share)

Ragnok : 3281 gp

Verdis : 3281 gp


_+1 flaming longsword_ is being sold then.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Well, isn't that just as cool as anything?!  Now if I just had an extra 4k gp lying around.  Hmmm, guess it's about time to go back to the ding dang dungeon.


----------



## stonegod

Thanee said:


> Reposting (and including the latest stuff; hope I got everything right )
> 
> Coraine : _+1 full plate_ (selling masterwork full plate; keeps his _+1 longsword_) + 2781 gp



I'm planning to get my shield upgraded to +1, but other than, its correct.


----------



## Thanee

As for the enchanting and buying, Dara would like to get the following:

Upgrade her _+1 mithril shirt_ to a _+1 twilight mithril shirt_ (lowers ASF by 10%; 3,000 gp)
_Least Weapon Crystal of Illumination_ (attached to weapon (at least MW), light as torch; 400 gp)
_Healing Belt_ (+2 competence bonus on Heal Checks; 3 charges per day; 1/2/3: Heal 2/3/4d8 with a touch as a standard action; 750 gp)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Legildur

Hi Thanee, thanks for co-ordinating all this.  But I'm not clear on Kurt's final position?? Can you elaborate further for me? He already has a +1 longsword and a MW longsword. While he'd happily use the +1 flaming longsword, that's not his preference for his share of the treasure, but he'd rather see it used rather than not.

I'd also rather not finalise all this until we have visted the other establishments to see what they have.


----------



## Leif

Trevor has no idea what goodies may be found, so he wants to tag along with all of you, as well.


----------



## Thanee

Legildur said:


> Hi Thanee, thanks for co-ordinating all this.  But I'm not clear on Kurt's final position?? Can you elaborate further for me? He already has a +1 longsword and a MW longsword. While he'd happily use the +1 flaming longsword, that's not his preference for his share of the treasure, but he'd rather see it used rather than not.




Right, we also have a second _+1 longsword_, I think Rhun said as much... I suppose, that's Kurt's sword then? That one hasn't been considered in the above, of course.

If noone wants the flaming sword we can always sell it, so everyone can get what s/he prefers. It's a simple matter, really.



> I'd also rather not finalise all this until we have visted the other establishments to see what they have.




I suppose that's why we write up what we _want_ to have... so that Rhun can tell us whether the other establishments do have it. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock

Thanee,

I don't have access to the Magic Item Compendium. Is there anything in there which will prevent possession? Ragnok needs to be more effective as a fighter (which means an upgraded axe) but he's going to be very spooked by what happened, and will probably want to protect himself from ever having it happen again.

Otherwise, he'll be looking for something to boost his Will save (probably a Cloak of Resistance +2), and will likely take Iron Will as his next feat. In that case he'll also have Norryjar enchanted to +1. He currently has 9431.48 (including the 3281 from the latest distribution).


----------



## Legildur

Thanee said:


> Right, we also have a second _+1 longsword_, I think Rhun said as much... I suppose, that's Kurt's sword then? That one hasn't been considered in the above, of course.
> 
> If noone wants the flaming sword we can always sell it, so everyone can get what s/he prefers. It's a simple matter, really.



Yeah, Kurt's +1 sword is definitely a hand-me-down from someone.  It'll do him in the meantime.  Seems a shame to sell a +2 equivelant sword though.... Kurt is happy to wield it, but he'd rather spend the money on other things (or other party members) instead if there is something more attractive available.

Kurt wouldn't mind a cloak of charisma, if one were available and funds permitted.


----------



## Thanee

@Boddy: I really doubt that such an item is in there, though I'm not entirely sure. If I come across something like that, I will let you know. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Boddynock

Thanks, Thanee. 

Rhun, unless Thanee comes across something which prevents this sort of effect, assume that Ragnok will be looking for a Cloak of Resistance +2 and to have Norryjar enchanted to +1.

Thanks.


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, if we have a magic longsword that is going unclaimed and unused, Trevor might just prefer to have that instead of the +1 warhammer.  Not quite sure, though, I'd just gotten used to the idea of Trevor with a warhammer.  Hmmm, more thought required.  Is there even a magic longsword available?


----------



## Boddynock

OK, just realized how I can have my cake and eat it, too. 

Instead of a cloak of resistance +2, I'll go for a c of r +1 (1000 gp), which means I still have enough for Norryjar to be enchanted as a shock weapon (8000 gp).


----------



## Leif

Sorry, Boddy, a C of R +1 does not quite qualify as 'cake.'  So it's more like "have your Chocolate Chip Cookie and eat it, too."


----------



## Boddynock

Yeah, I know. I'm just trying to at least make a nod towards his determination not to be caught like that again, while still trying to minimise the sort of frustration that an encounter like that last one with the demon engendered.


----------



## Scotley

Boddynock, there are a couple of items in your price range that might help with mind affecting spells/ablilities in MIC.

[sblock=CRYSTAL OF 
MIND CLOAKING]
Price (Item Level): 500 gp (3rd) (least), 
4,000 gp (8th) (lesser), or 10,000 gp 
(12th) (greater)
Body Slot: — (armor crystal)
Caster Level: 5th
Aura: Faint; (DC 17) abjuration
Activation: —; see text
Weight:  —
This crystal is black as a clouded night sky.
A crystal of mind cloaking protects you 
against mental inﬁltration.
  Least: This augment crystal grants 
you a +1 competence bonus on saving 
throws against mind-affecting spells and 
abilities.
  Lesser: As above, except the crystal 
grants a +3 competence bonus.
  Greater: As above, except the crystal 
grants a +5 competence bonus. In addition,  
if you fail a save against a mind-affecting 
spell or ability, you can choose to reroll 
the save as an immediate (mental) action. 
This ability functions once per day.
 Prerequisites:  Craft Magic Arms and 
Armor, resistance.
  Cost to Create: 250 gp, 20 XP, 1 day (least); 
2,000 gp, 160 XP, 4 days (lesser); 5,000 gp, 
400 XP, 10 days (greater).[/sblock]

Or 

[sblock=MINDARMOR]
Price: +3,000 gp
Property: Armor or shield
Caster Level: 5th
Aura: Faint; (DC 17) enchantment
Activation: Immediate (mental)
Constructed of seamless and tightly bound 
layers, this item steadies your thoughts when 
worn.
When activated, a suit of armor or a 
shield that has this property grants you 
a +5 bonus on Will saves to resist mind- affecting spells and abilities until the start 
of your next turn.
  The mindarmor property functions 
three times per day.
 Prerequisites:  Craft Magic Arms and 
Armor, heroism or empty mind (EPH 99).
  Cost to Create: 1,500 gp, 120 XP, 3 days.[/sblock]

Any item that produces the effect of a 'Protection From (evil, good, law, chaos)' will also do the trick.


----------



## Boddynock

Thanks, Scotley.

The mindarmor won't fit the bill, since it was an unexpected attack which laid him low, but the least crystal of mind cloaking, in combination with the cloak of resistance +1, would give him a +2 vs mind attacks.

He's got another MW dwarven waraxe, and if he sells that (165 gp), he'll have enough for his upgrades! (9431.48 + 165 - 9500 = 96.48 gp)

@Rhun: How about it? Could he find a least crystal of mindcloaking?


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:


> @Rhun: How about it? Could he find a least crystal of mindcloaking?





That sounds like just the type of minor magic item that Ostler would have lying about unused.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Upgrade her _+1 mithril shirt_ to a _+1 twilight mithril shirt_ (lowers ASF by 10%; 3,000 gp)
> _Least Weapon Crystal of Illumination_ (attached to weapon (at least MW), light as torch; 400 gp)
> _Healing Belt_ (+2 competence bonus on Heal Checks; 3 charges per day; 1/2/3: Heal 2/3/4d8 with a touch as a standard action; 750 gp)





Items approved.


----------



## Rhun

Thanee said:


> Right, we also have a second _+1 longsword_, I think Rhun said as much... I suppose, that's Kurt's sword then? That one hasn't been considered in the above, of course.




There is a second longsword+1 from somewhere, yes. So Trevor could use that one, or the warhammer+1. I guess it is all up to him. 

(Rhun's personal opinion: With every other PC using slashing weapons, I'd keep the hammer. Just in case.)


----------



## Rhun

Boddynock said:


> The mindarmor won't fit the bill, since it was an unexpected attack which laid him low, but the least crystal of mind cloaking, in combination with the cloak of resistance +1, would give him a +2 vs mind attacks.
> 
> He's got another MW dwarven waraxe, and if he sells that (165 gp), he'll have enough for his upgrades! (9431.48 + 165 - 9500 = 96.48 gp)
> 
> @Rhun: How about it? Could he find a least crystal of mindcloaking?




So just in case I didn't mention it, all is approved. Least Crystal of Mind Cloaking, Cloak of Resistance +1, and Norryjar upgraded to +1 shocking waraxe.


----------



## Rhun

Items Approved For:

- Dara (Thanee)
- Ragnok (Boddynock)

Pending Item Lists For:

- Verdis (Scotley)
- Trevor (Leif)
- Coraine (Stonegod)
- Kurt (Legildur)

So I've got 4 PCs I'm still waiting on lists for, unless I missed them. Please let me know.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> So I've got 4 PCs I'm still waiting on lists for, unless I missed them. Please let me know.



I'm still unsure as to how much wealth Kurt actually has!!  I'll review Thanee's last summary post and advise shortly.

Edit: Now I remember what I was waiting on.... to see what was available at Ostler's and the Church! Rhun? Or is the shopping list reflective of what is available, ie demand creating supply?


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> Edit: Now I remember what I was waiting on.... to see what was available at Ostler's and the Church! Rhun? Or is the shopping list reflective of what is available, ie demand creating supply?




Yeah, you tell me what you want, and I tell you if it is available. That will make things much easier.


----------



## Leif

I agree with you, Rhun, Trevor wants the warhammer, but not because everyone else has slashing weapons -- he just thinks it's cooler!  

Didn't we already discuss having the Warhammer enchanted to +2 enhancement?  And I'm not sure how much gold Trev has to spend beyond that, if any.   Am I to understand that I can just look through the MIC and make a wish list?   Subject to your approval, of course.  Just looking quickly through the MIC, what jumps out at me are two properties that Trev would like to have added to his Warhammer, namely the _Impact_ property [cost as +1 enhancement] and the _Eager_ property [also cost as +1 enhancement bonus].


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Subject to your approval, of course.




Subject to my approval, and whether or not you have enough gold. Which I hate to say, but I'm putting Thanee in charge of!  She seems to have it down quite well.


----------



## Leif

Naturally, of coruse.  *ahem*  I've edited my previous post since you replied to it, btw.  (found a better property!)  And I honestly don't know how much, if any, treasure Trevor ended up with after all was said, done, and divided.


----------



## Legildur

I still need confirmation from Thanee as to how much wealth Kurt actually has, but the most recent post has Kurt's share as 2456gp + mwk fullplate (purchased from Coraine).

Kurt will also sell his banded mail and mwk longsword (at half value) for 282gp, giving him net coin of 2738gp.

For some reason he already has around 1000gp on his character sheet, but I suspect that is part of the current share... or maybe an earlier share? (it's been a while). Any insight's anyone?

Sticking with the 2738gp for the moment, he'll purchase the following (subject to Rhun's approval):

- upgrade mithril heavy shield with +1 enhancement (1000gp)
- pearl of power (1st) (1000gp)
- potion of owl's wisdom (300gp)
- potion of eagle's splendor (300gp)
- 2x potion of shield of faith +2 (100gp)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Didn't we already discuss having the Warhammer enchanted to +2 enhancement?  And I'm not sure how much gold Trev has to spend beyond that, if any.   Am I to understand that I can just look through the MIC and make a wish list?   Subject to your approval, of course.  Just looking quickly through the MIC, what jumps out at me are two properties that Trev would like to have added to his Warhammer, namely the _Impact_ property [cost as +1 enhancement] and the _Eager_ property [also cost as +1 enhancement bonus].





Right, so increasing it to +2 (whether adding Impact or Eager, or simply bumping it to a +2 weapon), would cost 6000gp. I'm not sure as to how much Trevor has. Thanee will have to let me know!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> For some reason he already has around 1000gp on his character sheet, but I suspect that is part of the current share... or maybe an earlier share? (it's been a while). Any insight's anyone?




That is probably from the last treasure split, not part of this current share. Loot has been split two or three times before at previous junctures.



Legildur said:


> Sticking with the 2738gp for the moment, he'll purchase the following (subject to Rhun's approval):
> 
> - upgrade mithril heavy shield with +1 enhancement (1000gp)
> - pearl of power (1st) (1000gp)
> - potion of owl's wisdom (300gp)
> - potion of eagle's splendor (300gp)
> - 2x potion of shield of faith +2 (100gp)




All of these are approved.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> That is probably from the last treasure split, not part of this current share. Loot has been split two or three times before at previous junctures.
> 
> ....
> 
> All of these are approved.



I suspect you are right. In which case I'll amend my purchases to (from 3736gp total liquid wealth):

- upgrade mithril heavy shield with +1 enhancement (1000gp)
- ring of protection +1 (2000gp)
- potion of owl's wisdom (300gp)
- potion of eagle's splendor (300gp)

Leaving 136gp leftover.


----------



## stonegod

For Coraine's split: +1 full plate (selling masterwork full plate; keeps his +1 longsword) + 2781 gp for 2842gp total. Plans:
- Spend 2000gp to upgrade shield to +1
- Saving the rest.


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:


> For Coraine's .... Plans:
> - Spend 2000gp to upgrade shield to +1



Armor/Shield only costs 1000gp (bonus squared times 1000gp) to bring to +1 enhancement bonus (assuming masterwork item to start with).


----------



## Leif

Ok, Rhun, Trev can't afford any enhancements other than adding +1 enchantment to his Heavy Darkwood Shield.  That leaves him with 1000 gp and change.  He would like to get 10 "Potions of Cure Light Wounds" in the form of WAFERS @ 50 gp each, or a total of 500gp.  And that should about do it!

Just waiting on approval for the +1 to the Hvy Darkwood Shield, and the Wafers of Cure Light Wounds.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> For Coraine's split: +1 full plate (selling masterwork full plate; keeps his +1 longsword) + 2781 gp for 2842gp total. Plans:
> - Spend 2000gp to upgrade shield to +1
> - Saving the rest.




Approved, though as Leg points out, the shield upgrade only costs 1000gp.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Ok, Rhun, Trev can't afford any enhancements other than adding +1 enchantment to his Heavy Darkwood Shield.




Approved




Leif said:


> He would like to get 10 "Potions of Cure Light Wounds" in the form of WAFERS @ 50 gp each, or a total of 500gp.




The local church doesn't carry "wafers" but Trevor can get these as "tiles." They are basically smallish (say 4" x 4") ceramic tiles that he can snap in half to trigger the healing power contained within. Does that work?


----------



## Rhun

Also, please do me a huge favor: Anyone that is going to keep money, please visit the local money changer and change in your gold for platinum and gems and such...if I see someone toting 2000gp around (which is 40lb of gold), I'm going to enforce the encumberance penalty for it!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Approved
> The local church doesn't carry "wafers" but Trevor can get these as "tiles." They are basically smallish (say 4" x 4") ceramic tiles that he can snap in half to trigger the healing power contained within. Does that work?



Tiles are great!  Same difference, really -- they don't spill and aren't as bulky as potion bottles. 

Is there a fee for the moneychanger?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Tiles are great!  Same difference, really -- they don't spill and aren't as bulky as potion bottles.




Potions aren't that bulky really. 10 to a pound, just like tiles.  And there is no game mechanic for spilling.

Is there a fee for the moneychanger?[/QUOTE]

Normally, yes. But since I'm forcing you to use him, I'm going to say no.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Potions aren't that bulky really. 10 to a pound, just like tiles.  And there is no game mechanic for spilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leif said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a fee for the moneychanger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally, yes. But since I'm forcing you to use him, I'm going to say no.
Click to expand...


Thank you!


----------



## Leif

All done!  Well, almost:  Just have a light steel shield to be sold.  Trev will hang on to his m/w longsword for use as a backup.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> All done!  Well, almost:  Just have a light steel shield to be sold.  Trev will hang on to his m/w longsword for use as a backup.




The light shield can be sold for 1/2 price, as per usual.


----------



## Leif

I figured as much. 

'T'is done!  Old stuff sold, money changed, and all.


----------



## Legildur

Each time we leave the Temple, it probably gets harder and harder for us to re-enter without significant trouble.  When it comes to an extended rest (see, 4E terminology is already taking over!) would it be useful to use _Rope Trick_ for our security?

If so, should we buy a couple of scrolls?

PS <bump>


----------



## Leif

As you say, it gets harder and harder the further into the Temple that we penetrate.  In regard to _Rope Trick_, what that tells me is that even assuming that we are not yet to the point when we could conceivably be discovered by foes who have access to _Dispel Magic_ or something similar that would turn our extra-dimensional hideaway into a permanent prison for us.  Just a thought....


----------



## stonegod

Leif said:


> As you say, it gets harder and harder the further into the Temple that we penetrate.  In regard to _Rope Trick_, what that tells me is that even assuming that we are not yet to the point when we could conceivably be discovered by foes who have access to _Dispel Magic_ or something similar that would turn our extra-dimensional hideaway into a permanent prison for us.  Just a thought....



You're not trapped inside if it is _dispelled_; it ends just like the spell does normally:







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Anything inside the extradimensional space drops out when the spell ends.


----------



## Leif

stonegod said:


> You're not trapped inside if it is _dispelled_; it ends just like the spell does normally:



Ok, I must have had a 1E flashback there. hehe.  Still it wouldn't be good to be dropped out of a rope trick and into a dragon's lap.


----------



## stonegod

Leif said:


> Ok, I must have had a 1E flashback there. hehe.  Still it wouldn't be good to be dropped out of a rope trick and into a dragon's lap.



Try having it dispelled when surrounded by flanking assassin demons. My man Col barely survived that one.


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:


> Try having it dispelled when surrounded by flanking assassin demons. My man Col barely survived that one.



Ugly! But the idea would be to cover our tracks and conceal the invisible portal in some way.


----------



## Thanee

Concealing an invisible portal? 

Yes, I know that there could be someone around who can see invisible, but it still does sound wrong, doesn't it? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, instead of "Seeing the Unseen," it's "Hiding the Invisible."   It does sound pretty preposterous on first glance.


----------



## Rhun

Also, I never heard from Scotley on any items that Verdis may want...

Has everyone else update their charsheets appropriately?


----------



## Leif

Trevor looks to be all set to go, complete with magic warhammer, nifty new shield, a modest supply of healing schtuff, and manageable (and correct) totals of currency.  Bring on the Bad Guys!


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:


> Has everyone else update their charsheets appropriately?



Kurt is up to date.


----------



## Boddynock

Rhun said:


> Has everyone else update their charsheets appropriately?



Ragnok's updated. Now for the harrowing experience of apologising to his comrades for turning to the dark side!


----------



## Thanee

Dara should be up to date as well.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> Also, I never heard from Scotley on any items that Verdis may want...
> 
> Has everyone else update their charsheets appropriately?




Any chance of getting his hands on a +1 chain shirt? Better yet one made of Mithril?


----------



## Leif

Boddynock said:


> Ragnok's updated. Now for the harrowing experience of apologising to his comrades for turning to the dark side!



"Resist it you must!  Seductive it is! A Jedi must never relax his guard against the Dark Side." [paraphrase of Master Yoda]


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Any chance of getting his hands on a +1 chain shirt? Better yet one made of Mithril?





"It's a shame really," says Ostler, holding up the gleaming silvery shirt for Verdis to see. "Poor lad spent all his money buying this fancy shirt, and took an arrow through the eye." The portly innkeeper frowns and shakes his head. "Still, if you look past the blood and dirt, this things as good as new..."

+1 Mithril Chain Shirt - Approved


----------



## Scotley

Excellent. After having to actually engage in melee this last time out a little extra protection seemed in order.


----------



## Leif

Yep, gotta keep our 'arcane artillery' well-protected.


----------



## Leif

stonegod said:


> You're not trapped inside if it is _dispelled_; it ends just like the spell does normally:



Sure, that's the LEGAL rules interpretation.  But it can be so much more fun to have the occupants trapped indefinitely inside an extradimensional pocket in the middle of a big rock! 

[sblock=causation]Yep, looks like Ol' Leif missed his meds.  AGAIN![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Alright boys and girl, I'll be getting the game back on track this weekend, so make sure your PCs are up to date and ready to go, and we'll get back to fighting evil and saving the day!


----------



## Leif

Shame on you Rhun, for calling Boddy a girl!  Them's fightin' words!


----------



## stonegod

Coraine updated


----------



## Rhun

The new IC posts are up, so feel free to get back in character and let's get things rolling again.


----------



## Leif

From what you said IC, I got the impression that we were letting Ragnok get things started.  Is that correct?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> From what you said IC, I got the impression that we were letting Ragnok get things started.  Is that correct?




Are you reading sblocks that you shouldn't be?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Are you reading sblocks that you shouldn't be?



Why!!  Shocked!  Shocked I am!!  How could you even accuse me of such a heinous breach of etiquette? 

.....wellllll......maybe just a little....


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Why!!  Shocked!  Shocked I am!!  How could you even accuse me of such a heinous breach of etiquette?
> 
> .....wellllll......maybe just a little....




Bad Leif! Bad, bad Leif. Where is that rolled up newspaper?


----------



## Leif

Rogue abuse!!  Rogue abuse!!


----------



## Rhun

Just a ping to let those that haven't posted IC yet know that the IC post is back up and rolling.

I'll be checking over the PCs over the next couple of days to make sure everyone is updated.


----------



## Leif

Hay, DM Rhun, aren't you impressed with Trevor's rogue skills?!  See how good he has become at "hiding the 'Boddy'?" hehehehehe


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Hay, DM Rhun, aren't you impressed with Trevor's rogue skills?!  See how good he has become at "hiding the 'Boddy'?" hehehehehe





I know he is around...he is just ignoring the difficulty of roleplaying a repentant Ragnok!


----------



## Leif

Based on what I've seen of Ragnok, I'm not entirely sure that he would be repentant at all.  What happened wasn't due to his free choice, after all.  But, yeah, Rhun, take a few more cheap shots at him.  That's SURE to make him want to post in your game!  (It's vaguely reminiscent of poking a tiger in a sensitie spot with a sharp stick.)


----------



## Rhun

Sorry for the delays guys, but I hope to get the new IC post up today or tomorrow so we can get back in the full swing of things. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Leif

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz, skgnkch wha?  Somebody say something?  guess not, yawn! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rhun

*game on!!!*


----------



## Rhun

As of today I have added Complete Champion to my repretoire of books, in case anyone has any future aspirations that might lie in that direction.


----------



## Scotley

Cool, now if we just had new level to go with it, I might well chose a feat from it...


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Cool, now if we just had new level to go with it, I might well chose a feat from it...





Patience!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> As of today I have added Complete Champion to my repretoire of books, in case anyone has any future aspirations that might lie in that direction.



I think I've got that one around here, somewhere.....   If Trev can stay alive long enough, maybe he'll do something along those lines.  On a related note, he's thinking very strongly about progressing as a fighter more for a couple of levels.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I think I've got that one around here, somewhere.....   If Trev can stay alive long enough, maybe he'll do something along those lines.  On a related note, he's thinking very strongly about progressing as a fighter more for a couple of levels.




Obviously, I'm not one to tell you what to do with your PC...but that would leave the party very "fighter heavy" and extremly light on the skill side of things. Just a thought.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Obviously, I'm not one to tell you what to do with your PC...but that would leave the party very "fighter heavy" and extremly light on the skill side of things. Just a thought.



Hmmm, maybe just one more fighter level?  I gotta have more hit points!  I may switch off, a fighter level, then a rogue level, the a fighter level, and so on.  Except that I'm not sure how far we'll get, so I'll probably be lucky to get one more level of each class. *sigh*

I don't know!  I just want to stop almost dying all the time!  The party is left 'skill-light' when Trev's unconscious, too!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Hmmm, maybe just one more fighter level?  I gotta have more hit points!  I may switch off, a fighter level, then a rogue level, the a fighter level, and so on.  Except that I'm not sure how far we'll get, so I'll probably be lucky to get one more level of each class. *sigh*




The game is on 3 years...and I don't plan on going anywhere as long as I have PCs that are still interested in playing.



Leif said:


> I don't know!  I just want to stop almost dying all the time!  The party is left 'skill-light' when Trev's unconscious, too!




You've just got to be more cautious. Melee combat against ogres isn't for the light of heart. Doesn't he have a longbow? He could hold back while Ragnok and Coraine fight the close fight.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:


> You've just got to be more cautious. Melee combat against ogres isn't for the light of heart. Doesn't he have a longbow? He could hold back while Ragnok and Coraine fight the close fight.



Let the meat-shields be meat-shields.

BTW, Rhun: This thread is long over 1000 posts. Probably time to fork.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> The game is on 3 years...and I don't plan on going anywhere as long as I have PCs that are still interested in playing.



Cool! Leifyboy Likes!


Rhun said:


> You've just got to be more cautious. Melee combat against ogres isn't for the light of heart. Doesn't he have a longbow? He could hold back while Ragnok and Coraine fight the close fight.



I told Trev that, and you know what he said to me??? He said, "Longbows are for Elves and Pu*****, and sometimes it's hard to tell the difference!"


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> Let the meat-shields be meat-shields.
> 
> BTW, Rhun: This thread is long over 1000 posts. Probably time to fork.




Yeah, I've been putting it off. Since they don't have the "download thread" option anymore, I really don't have anyway of archiving this. Nothing easy anyway.


----------



## Scotley

I'll be taking a little vacation starting early in the morning. Please npc Verdis as needed. I may get a chance to post, but not much until Thursday night.


----------



## Rhun

THIS THREAD IS CLOSED!

The new ALPHA OOC THREAD can be found HERE!


----------

